# "impatiently waiting and complaining" IVF November/December/end of the year bumps



## Afamilygal

Hello all!
My name is Laine and I will be starting IVF in November (hopefully) could be later... but the aim is by the end of this year! :)
I thought it would nice to start another thread for the ladies who are trying IVF and hoping for their end of the year bumps/BFPs.
Everyone is welcome,
first time IVFers, 2nd, third, and so on- It doesn't matter if you are trying for baby #1 or baby #10-
come and join us to "impatiently wait and complain" and have somewhere supportive to ask questions, unload, pass the time, etc.

I don't have my protocol just yet (still waiting on AF who is being oh so sneaky this month) having just had a hysteroscopy to do a endometrial biopsy, and remove a polyp (or 2) and some scar tissue left over from some other surgeries I had to remove a uterine septum.

I have been diagnosed with endometriosis stage III and POF (premature ovarian failure) which at 29 is a BIG bummer. (although I suspect a bummer at any age!)
We are going to try IVF once and we will be doing the microflare microdose lupron protocol once I have been on BCP for 2 1/2 weeks.

That's about it for me!

BRING ON OUR BFPS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi!
I will be doing my first fet at the end of November after our first ivf/icsi in September which was bfn :cry: the failed ivf was devastating to say the least so this month I am trying to relax and take care of myself as much as possible in preparation for the fet.

I also have been diagnosed with pof at the age of 28. DH also has low sperm count and motility. It has been a whirlwind as we were diagnosed in August and doctor recommended not to waste any time before starting ivf.

Although I am feeling hopeful and excited about the next step, I am still feeling pretty fragile after the last ivf. I don't know anyone personally, who has gone through it before. It was a lot harder physically than I expected. Anyone else have that experience? A month later I am still bloated and having daily headaches!

Thanks for starting the post. I look forward to having people to share the highs and lows of this journey and to be hopeful and inspired by bfp by the end of the year!!! :happydance:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Kris! I am so sad to hear about your failed cycle, that must have been very hard indeed. :( I have every hope that this FET is the golden ticket for you to get your BFP at last! Will you do any further testing or biopsies or anything in between cycles?

I am sorry too for your diagnosis of POF. It is a very difficult one to swallow I have found. It is wonderful that you had enough eggs to freeze though! What was the protocol they had you on? what it microflare? did you manage to get a decent amount/quality of eggs?
I am very curious to know as I don't know many others who have also been diagnosed with POF.

What a bummer that it is continuing to be a difficulty for you with the bloating and headaches... I haven't completed an IVF cycle yet so I couldn't tell you my experience but hopefully someone else will be able to answer that for you.

I am glad you are here though! Hopefully this will work for us both! FX!! :)


----------



## L4hope

Hi Laine! You knew I'd make my way to your thread right?! I'm so excited for you to get your cycle going! I'm assuming that biatch AF is still leaving you hanging?? Might be time to be 'that' patient and make your doc check things out. 

Hi Kirs! So sorry your first IVF didn't work. It's such a huge disappointment to experience when you think IVF will be such a sure thing with it's high success rates. Unfortunately some of us have to persevere a bit more to get our bfp's. We can help each other along the way to get through this crazy ride! 

As far as feeling bloated and headaches I think it just takes time for our bodies to recoup from a fresh cycle. At least the FET cycle is pretty easy in comparison so hopefully you'll be feeling better soon! :)

Afm, I'm currently getting ready to start my second fresh cycle. My first IVF w/ICSI and FET both ended in bfn. I'm trying to get myself pumped up again to go through a fresh cycle again. It definitely takes a lot of of you physically and emotionally. I'm just trying to stay hopeful that I'll get better results this time. 

So glad you started this thread Laine!!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Laine, im happy you started this thread, although I'm not on as often as others I will certainly be stalking everyday!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi L4Hope and Oneof! how are you ladies doing? so glad you joined! YAY!
I think there are a lot of women already on other fall IVF threads but the thread I found was kind of far along and already had a ton of ladies. Hopefully this one catches on too :)

Oneof- your cycle is in November right? me too (I think and hope) are you on BCP now?

L4Hope- I am still waiting for AF. Its only officially been a week since I stopped the estrogen/progesterone so you think I should call them again?
I'm bummed cause if I go in this week and he says "Opps no lining" and starts me on BCP, I'm already a week into the cycle- does that matter as far as helping to keep all the eggs at the same stage? I think I already feel so activity in my left ovary... ARG!
and also, if I start BCP now, ER and ET will be RIGHT over Thanksgiving/my dad's 70th bday so I think I'm procrastinating a little. 

Do you guys think it is better to be stimming and going in for U/S's around the holiday (where I would have to drive back 2 hours to do) OR to have ER/ET around that time...
I just don't know... I feel like the latter would be worse but I figure its better to check with people who have already done it.


----------



## L4hope

I agree... I was gonna join a fall/winter thread but they all were very far along and it makes it hard to jump in sometimes once they are established. I'm sure there will be some ladies who are ready for a new thread and will join us! 

Yes I think you should call your doctor. Because what if you wait, and then he can't start you on bcp and you have to wait until next AF? That would be so frustrating. 

As far as timing goes... That's a tough call tp make. How long ate you going to be away? Just for the the long weekend? If your retrieval would fall maybe the day before you plan to leave I would say you'd be ok. I didn't feel too bad after retrieval, a teensy sore and mostly bloated. You would be fine to go be with family, plus your parents know right? So they can pamper you and will know that you will need to be resting. Then transfer wouldn't be till 5 days later most likely. If you're far enough along in you're stimming they typically check you every other day, so that could potentially be a huge pain. Really it's hard to know without having a calendar set by the doctor. Tough decision to make dear!


----------



## L4hope

Hi Oneof! Good to see you! :) Do you have a time frame for ER/ET?


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

Hi,

I made a post earlier today, asking if I could be pointed in the direction of a thread as I am on day 15 of Down Regulating on my first long protocol first IVF cycle.

As I am new here, I didn't want to jump into a really long thread that's been on going for along while.

A little about me, Im 33, I have been TTC for 11 years with unexplained infertility. I already have a 12 year old.

Glad I came across this thread, and can't wait to get started with joining people who are going through the same as me, if you don't mind another member?


----------



## kchope

Hi ladies,
Thought I'd pop in and say hi. You are correct that there are quite a bit of threads going on and been having trouble keeping up! After countless failed IUIs (we have MFI) we moved on to IVF this past March. We were successful first try but sadly ended around 7 weeks (non viable pregnancy). I decided to take the drugs to MC rather than have a d&c to keep my body as healthy as possible. Not so sure if I will do that again. We are right around the corner from starting our 2nd try after taking some time off. This time I will be doing the antagonist protocol with ganirelix as we're hoping to get some more eggs than last time. Thinking of you all and best of luck!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Monkey!!! Of COURSE we don't mind, we would love new members! welcome! :wave:
Can't blame you on not waiting to jump into an older thread, that's how L4Hope and I feel too. so yeah, glad to have you here! 
11 years is a long time to be trying, that can't be easy! I'm glad to hear you are on the IVF route and hopefully on the road to your well deserved BFP! :)
so day 15, does that mean you are 5 days into stimming? what drugs are you on?

and welcome to you too KChope! :wave: I remember you from other threads but it's been a while since I saw you around- how are you doing? I'm really very sorry to hear about your mc... That must have been heartbreaking. I can't blame you for not wanting the D+C, I have had one and it was no fun. I sometimes worry that it was too much for me and that it somehow creating a lot of my problems but my Dr insisted that I do since I was 11 weeks and I had a missed miscarriage. They weren't sure when my body would cotton on and they were worried about infection.
But it was horrible, I sometimes wish I could have had it naturally. I had the ectopic naturally and I found it a little easier but there wasn't as much blood as I thought there would be (at 6 weeks) I think since it was an ectopic it was different. The worst part was how long it all took.

well, I have all the hope in the world that this next cycle will be it for you!!!
I was wondering about the ganirelix vs suppressing with lupron. It sounds like a good idea to me! :)
Can I ask what your first cycle was like in terms of quantity/quality of eggs retrieved/fertilized,etc?

in fact, what did all of you get? and what kind of protocol were you on?

afm, today was a lovely lazy day, I watched some TV, did some reading, went on a walk, took a nap- PERFECT. :D 
Im going to take L4Hopes advise and talk to the clinic tomorrow regarding AF and see if they can get me in for an u/s.
You are right L4hope that its better to get this show on the road, no matter what that means in respect to the holidays. My family does all know what is going on with me so I think we can make it work.
Thanks for the advice darlin'.

well hope you all enjoyed your weekends! :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi everyone, 
I must say thank you again for this thread. I am new to the site, but I am so glad I have found such a great group of people who truly understand all of this. 
Afamilygal - how did you go with the clinic? did you get in for a scan?
No further tests or investigations while I'm waiting for the next cycle - thank goodness! Just waiting for AF and then will start a natural cycle FET. My fresh cycle was a high dose antag cycle and we were lucky enough to have 2 embryos to freeze.
I am so sorry to hear about the mc kchope and afamgal.... I cant not even imagine how hard that must be. You are incredibly strong women!
The title 'impatiently waiting' is very appropriate for me today :) I just want to get started again and be working towards a miracle. BFP's all round I say!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies :hi:

Was wondering if i could join. Ive just had my first IVF/ICSI in sept which ended in a :bfn: Got my follow up appt on 26th Nov and hoping to do FET before the christmas break but that is still to be confirmed. 

Like all of you ladies have said its great to start a new thread and get in from the beginning as hard to keep up with others. 

A little about why we are doing IVF, DH was diagnosed with Lymphoma cancer in June 2010 and a side effect to treatment was infertility so had to freeze DH :spermy:. Im perfectly fine everything working correctly, had no previous pregnancies and only been ttc since starting IVF due to DH's condition as was no option of doing it naturally. DH is now 1 year and 6 months in remission and both looking to the future to get our :bfp: very soon. 

Look forward to seeing how eveyone gets on over the next couple of months and hope to be joining you all very soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I am struggling a bit with the emotions/hormones as well as the physical side of things, I have no one IRL that has any knowledge of IVF, so was thankful to find you all!!

The way us UK ladies do things, seem very different to US.

I started Synarel on CD21 of last cycle. I am now on CD7 and still down regulating.

I go for a scan next Wednesday 31st October to check I have successfully DR'd, then hopefully start stimming that night.

Looking for ER on or around 12th Novemeber.

I think I have that right!

Im using 
Synarel to DR
Menopur to stimm
Ovitrelle to trigger
Cyclogest progesterone suppositories.


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

Sorry I haven't replied to everyones posts, I can see this may be a fast paced thread, so I apologise in advance if I miss anyone out when replying, its nothing personal!

Also the Synarel (nafarelin) seems to have tuned me into a bit of an idiot! My spelling has gone to pot, I'm clumsy as hell, and just cannot seem to communicate myself at all well. As well as being a socially unacceptable person to be around, I'm probably best left at home behind a keyboard and give you all the fun and games of analyzing my spelling and trying to work out what I'm trying to say!

Again - Thank you for the warm welcome! 

AFamilyGal - I hope the clinic can help sort AF out, I will be back later to see how you got on (time difference and all that Jazz)

kchope - I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I had a MMC in 09 and decided to go for the ERPC (DNC) and wish I hadn't now. 

Sandy - Excellent news about DH being in remission! I wish you both the very best of luck with making the future a bright one!

No that I don't of course wish you all the very best of luck and love!


----------



## tinkerbell197

Hi ladies mind if I join? 
Im waiting to start ivf hopefully end of novemeber if I get accepted may not because I might end up having my egg taken around christmas time so the hospital said dont get my hopes up and could be Jan af. 
So Im just hanging around and reading way to much on the internet lol 
Good luck to you all :)


----------



## Sandy83

Thanks Monkey. I know what you mean by being all over the place on the meds i down regged with Buserelin ans stimmed with Menopur on my first IVF and i was so forgetful and found it hard to concentrate! Fx'd you get your BFP :hugs:

Tinkerbell i know how you feel with the waiting side of things time goes by soooo slowly drives you crazy :wacko: i should be about the same time as you either just before xmas or in Jan. :hugs: xx


----------



## Afamilygal

welcome new comers!!! glad to have you here Tinkerbell and Sandy!

Kirs- so youre waiting on AF too? such a bore isn't it? I will be calling the clinic shortly to see if they can squeeze me in for an u/s hopefully soon. I need answers, I'm going bananas!
2 frozen embryos is awesome! is the high hose antag protocol the one where you don't take a suppressant like lupron but take something around day 7 of stims to prevent ovulation?

I can't take credit for the name of the thread. it was L4Hope's- she came up with it in my journal and I found it was appropriate! :)

Hi Sandy! looks like you and Kirs will be doing FET's together (although a little apart in time) I'm really sorry to hear that your first cycle was unsuccessful :( :hugs:
I am also really sad to hear about DH and his cancer- that must have been so scary. YAY to being in submission though! That is just wonderful! You have both really had a hard time haven't you? (extra big cyber hug) Your BFP is on it way I'm sure! :D

Monkey- yes the UK vs UK way of doing things IVF wise does seem to be a little different. :) 
sorry to also hear of your MMC :( It's never easy is it? :hugs:
crazy that your drugs have given you brain farts, I seem to remember being a bit confused too actually. :) and very indecisive!

tinkerbell- hello! be careful about reading too much on the internet, it can be the devil! :D good luck with everything though, hopefully they won't make you wait too long. are you in the UK too?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Do you girls mind if I join? I'm 24, my OH is 39 and we've been TTC for 2 years. I've done 6 IUI's, 3 with clomid and ovidrel, and 3 with gonal F and ovidrel, all failed. I've been on lupron since October 7 and I should be starting my other meds today :)


----------



## L4hope

I haven't been able to get on since yesterday and wow this thread is picking up quickly!! Familygal, looks like it was a good one to get started! :)

Kchope, sandy, ash, I've seen you all from other threads, good to see you all again! 

Tinkerbell welcome to you too! Hopefully you don't have to wait too long and can get started before the new year. 

Ash, I see you've finished jumping through all the hoops for insurance to start you on IVF! You're at the exciting part now. And it seems to go fast since they have to monitor you so much before ER.

Familygal, and word from the doc?

Afm, noting exciting to report. Just taking boring bcp's! 
Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for us all!!


----------



## wifeyw

Hi girlies, I've been on here a while but we are on our way to hopefully starting injections next month with you guys.. just alittle question. What vitamins etc is everyone taking?x


----------



## Mystelle

Hi ladies! I thought I'd join you while this thread is still fairly new.. I too find it intimidating and hard to keep up with long threads that have been ongoing for a long time.

I am currently working on IVF cycle # 2. Scheduled for egg retrieval tomorrow and after our last failed attempt, I too am worried, especially since I have a low follicle count, and after my last follow-up, was informed that only 2 follicles are big enough to retrieve. 

I agree that the treatments take a toll physically but I personally find the emotional roller-coaster of an IVF month more unbearable, especially when nobody IRL knows what I'm really going through, and my friends all have kids from easy pregnancies and can't even begin to imagine what it's like.

I hope that we can all share some good experiences, and wish you all luck!


----------



## Afamilygal

welcome Ash and wifey!
I recognize you too Ash from a very old thread I was on.
I did lupron in my incomplete IVF cycle, it was annoying only since it took so looong but at least they were little and easy, no burning- my favorite! :)

Hiya L4Hope! yes, this thread has cottoned on nicely- horray! sorry you are stuck in the land of waiting/BCP but pretty soon your life is gonna get crazy and there will be much to report! :)

I did call the office and they sent me for blood work to check what my progesterone is (to determine if I ovulated/am ovulating/about to to see if they can bring me in for u/s and then get me started on BCP.)
But get THIS, I asked 'why would I be ovulating now?' and she said that provera can induce ovulation randomly which is why they tell their patients on it not to have unprotected sex- as you can get pg and its bad to get pg on it.
I was like NO ONE TOLD ME THAT!!!!! seriously, DH and I had unprotected sex after the balloon came out (it was around her 3 yr anniversary and I got to feeling frisky) I figured since no one said anything and I COULDN'T be ovulating (oh brother) it was not a big deal to not use protection.

SO long story short, they are testing my HCG too. Im freaking out a little as A.) getting pg on provera is dangerous and B.) I tested a HPT and there is no line so if for some CRAZY reason I am pg, then there would be a line now which would mean low HCG/there is something wrong again.
ARG!not cool...
I really don't think I am. They only indication is no AF (although if you recall I DID bleed, not much but more than you would want to if pg!!!)
but I started going back in my mind and going over how I have been feeling. and I have been tired (but no surprise there) my BBs have been a little fuller (but I have also gained weight since the surgery and my sloppy 2 weeks of not moving) I have been having AF stomach cramps (but that could also be a result of the surgery or my AF coming.
So I'm not betting the farm. and I'm totally scared that if I am that there is another problem like last time.

and not just that, but I also have my hopes up a little which I shouldn't as it probably isn't that and I will be sad if not but also like I said, bad to get pg under these circumstances.
The last thing I need is another ectopic pregnancy to beat up my heart, mess up my body and rattle my confidence even more.

But I'm jumping the gun. so I'm sitting around waiting for the nurse to call with the results. MADNESS.

wifey- hi there! sorry to be such a rambling mess today. not my finest hour.
but as for supplements, I am on a TON. :)

prenatals
fish oil
DHEA
CoQ10
maca root (maca harmony)
B complex
5 MTHF
Indoplex
inostitol

yowsa! long ass post! sorry!!! :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4Hope - yeah it took forever to get here but now that it's here I really feel like it's going to go so fast! I feel your pain with taking the BCP's ... I took lupron instead but it was the same thing, just waiting, nothings exciting! Can't wait for you to get to the exciting part! 

Afamilygal - The lupron shots were annoying but now that I'm at the stiming part it should get a lot more interesting. Good luck with your b/w results, I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs: I hope you can get started with your new cycle soon!


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

wifeyw - I'm taking Pregnacare Conception His and Hers (must be doing something for Mr Monkey as his SA was 125million last month)

Mystelle - Good Luck for tomorrow, hoepfully you will be well enough to let us know how things went in the next few days! You'll be in my thoughts.

Afamilygal - I'm sorry things are so confusing for you right now, I have no words that can help, just know I'm thinking of you 

AFM: Ouch, just had a really bad pain around my left ovary...... I've no idea what thats about? CD7 and still spotting, I was told that AF could be longer and more painful, so maybe its just that. Im probably reading way too much into every little niggle.


----------



## L4hope

Wifey, hope you have a good appt tomorrow. I'm sure you are anxious to get things going. I am taking prenatal vitamin, low dose aspirin, DHEA, and coq10. My doctor also puts me on doxycycline sometime around ER or ET 

Mystelle good luck tomorrow! Let us know how you make out I'm not familiar with your protocol, what all do you take?

Ash yes the long protocols feel soo drawn out... Unfortunately that's all I've been put on so far. Start with bcp, then start Lupron on day 21 of bcp cycle. Stop bcp and continue Lupron. Start stimming around day 5. Feels like an eternity to get to the stimming part! 

Familygal, my long response is in your journal. The abridged version... I feel your pain with docs forgetting important details/ restrictions and now you have annextra worry and disappointment. I hope you hear soon so you can figure out what comes next! :hugs:

Monkey


----------



## L4hope

Oops missed my response to you monkey! It's crazy how we analyze every little thing we feel in our bodies now. Are you going to be stimming this month?


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone! 

Laine, nice to share another thread with ye! Thanks for starting this one. It helps to do something other than sit on our hands waiting for our cycles to start. 

All, I'm waiting on my second cycle after a failed go in September. I have DOR/low AMH and did an antagonist cycle before. Next time we'll do a microflare protocol. Right now I'm waiting on AF and it feels like she's taking forever...this is my first period since the failed cycle, so I've heard it can be delayed. As soon as she arrives, I start in on BCP for 10 days and then begin lupron. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Afamilygal

it was negative.
Actually is was less than 1 which is how I guess the lab measures it.
It's all very annoying. What a roller coaster. I started to play the"what if" game and now I am feeling a little disappointed. so stupid. 

she also said my progesterone is still falling too (WTH) and thought I would likely get AF within 10 days. 

I am irritated and in need of a drink.

Hi Sept! glad you found us! :) sorry AF is being a pain for you too... nice that BCP is only for 10 days though. I wonder if my DR will let me do that too. He owes me after that debacle! 

Hi to Mystelle too! sorry I think you posted right before I did and I never saw your post.
We decided it was too hard to hide all of this from our friends/family so it is all out in the open which is good and bad. It's nice to have people to talk to but none of them have been through it so it's still hard to relate.
People have been pretty nice about it though which is something.
You have us to talk to now!

ok, I'm going to go watch an hour of TV and try to stop feeling so crappy. laters x


----------



## Kirs_t

Mystelle- hope the egg collection went ok. How did you go? Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Wifey - I'm also on loads of supplements. I take a prenatal multi, magcal, fish oil, zinc and vitex at the moment to try and balance all my hormones while I wait for the next cycle. My naturopath also recommended tribbulus from day 1 to ovulation while doing my fresh cycle. It's meant to increase the amount or eggs and quality. I don't know how proven it it, but we had a good outcome!

Family gal - I'm sorry you're feeling so frustrated. It really sucks... Waiting for af is so hard. Hope you're feeling better and you can take some time to so something really nice for yourself. If all else fails, a glass of wine helps for me :winkwink:

I think I am ovulating at the moment.... It is so cruel that I can't help but be hopeful. We have been given a 1% chance of conceiving naturally- but I still have this glimmer of hope that maybe, just maybe, it will work for us and we won't have to keep going with the ivf! 1% isn't 0% I guess :nope:

Have a great day girls... Xxx


----------



## L4hope

Familygal, Wish I could have a drink with ya dear to drown our sorrows a bit! I agree with you, it's nice to have family and friends to support youbut hard since they don't truly understand. Feel better!


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks peps!
I never did have the wine but I watched some mindless TV and when DH came home he was extra sweet which made everything so much better.

Monkey- its hard not to read into every pain and ache, I know I do!

Ash- yes it goes pretty fast once that starts- when is your first u/s?

Mystelle- Good luck tomorrow! let us know how it goes! FX!

Kirs- It is cruel to be hopeful I agree but it's hard not to hope that you will be the miracle story. It DOES happen! I hope it happens for you! :)

L4Hope- cyber boozing! :wine::beer::drunk:


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey everyone, mind if I join in? I recognize a couple of names from other threads. I am just waiting not so patiently first or after and regular cycles so I can do fet#1 aftercare failed IVF in September.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is doing well. :kiss:

Afamilygal - What an emotional night for you!:wacko: I understand what you mean by the Doc not telling you everything as dont think i was ever told anything about not to have unprotected sex! definitely a rollercoaster ride. It's good to have this site so we can find out these things from each other. Hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

Mystelle - Good luck for today :hugs:

Monkey - Hope you are feeling better today and :witch: isnt being to hard on you. :kiss:

Welcome :hi: Wifeyw, Ash, Septbride 

Snowbunny :hi: - How you doing, im waiting as well time seems to be dragging so much its driving me crazy:wacko: 

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Afamilygal - first ultrasound to check follicles is Thursday :) 

Sandy - thanks for the welcome!!

Snow - welcome to the group!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya snow! of course you are more than welcome! and the fact that you are not so patiently waiting qualifies you perfectly! :) jk.

that all I seem to be doing these days. How long has it taken everyone else (if you have ever taken provera) for AF to come?
in the past, it has never taken me so long. I hate that my body seems to be changing so damn fast! I was reading about menopause the other day and I don't want it! I'm not ready!!! Once I finally get pg or give up I'm going to have to go on all sorts of hormone replacement therapies.:cry:

anyhoo. enough of the pity party. How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Afamilygal

BTW Snow, I'm really sorry for your failed cycle.. :( but there seem to be a lot of women who have success with their FETs! I'll bet you are one of them! :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Morning, everyone! 

Afam, sorry about the negative test :( It is impossible not to get your hopes up just a tiny bit, isn't it? I'm still waiting impatiently on AF..three days late now. Ready to start BCP when she shows her face. 

Hope all are well today!


----------



## L4hope

Family, What a delicious cyber drink. Even better that we can dive into the glass! :haha:

Welcome Snow to our sick of waiting thread!! 

Sept, stupid AF. She's really being a queen B for ladies this month!

Afm, I'm trying not to be in a foul mood but just am for some reason today. A teacher irritated me with annemail this am, then had to talk to a preggo teacher and almost cried. So I'm all over the map today! Thank goodness I only have two more hours!!


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

L4hope said:


> Oops missed my response to you monkey! It's crazy how we analyze every little thing we feel in our bodies now. Are you going to be stimming this month?

I'll hopefully be stimming from next Tuesday

I got my scan date wrong yesterday, its next Tuesday 30th not 31st!


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

Hi to all the new ladies :wave:

AFM; Af still hasn't completely gone, still spotting. :growlmad:


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4Hope - sorry you're in a foul mood today! We all have our days, try to keep your head up :hugs:

Monkey - good luck at your scan! 

Sept - I just dealt with a late period, I hate that, especially when you're trying to get started on a cycle! Hopefully she will come very soon and you can get started!


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

I had late AF as well coming up to starting this IVF cycle! Almost a week late.

Thanks for the Luck! I'm hoping I've DR'd successfully to start stimms.

wifeyw - I meant to add that I am also taking the UK version of Gertitol as well, FeroGlobin.


----------



## kchope

Hi All, hope everyone is doing well today. Looks like I need to set myself a daily reminder for this thread to catch up otherwise I may just get steam-rolled!

Hi Sandy - I remember you from the previous thread - sorry I was a dine and dasher but I'm not so good at the social media thing just yet...working on it! So sorry that things didn't work out :hugs: though you are lucky to have some frosties to work with :) hope you get in for the xmas break and excellent news on your dh remission!

Wifey - I'm also on tons of vitamins this cycle...prenatals, royal jelly, maca (eek taste nasty), CoQ10, Fish Oil, Vitamin C

Mystelle - Wishing you all the luck for ER. Keep your chin up as those may be the top 2 baby embies! I know it's easier said than done as I also fall into the emotional roller coaster syndrome but everyone has done a good job in keeping me (us) strong! :kiss:

AfamilyGal - I noticed you listed 5 MTHR is that a special herb supplement? I am also the lucky recipient of the MTHR gene (I have another name for this!) I was told if I get pg then I would need to take a baby aspirin, but now you got me curious if there is something else I could be doing. Isn't lovely how the offices don't tell us everything and then make our minds go crazy!

SeptB - so sorry for your failed cycle :hugs: Hoping AF comes now so you can put together a plan

Kris - one more vitamin question (sorry) What is tribbulos? I've never heard of it before and just want to expand my knowledge. I do understand about frustrations with cycles as we too only have 1% to nil chance in conceiving on our own...just not fair!

AFM, I should be having :wine: with L4 as I'm pretty boring myself with only 4 days left of BCP. I do have to add that it's kinda nice not having to inject myself with Lupron this time round!


----------



## kchope

xxMonkeyxx said:


> Hi to all the new ladies :wave:
> 
> AFM; Af still hasn't completely gone, still spotting. :growlmad:

hang in there, it is so annoying when AF continues to taunt and keep the spotting around. Hopefully not too much longer for you now!


----------



## ashknowsbest

kchope - yay for 4 more days left of BCP's!


----------



## L4hope

I'm with you kchope, that's awesome you only have 4 more days of bcp and no Lupron!! Er will be here before you know it! 
I can't believe how fast this thread is moving so early on. I too get caught up with work and other things and feel I will get behind already. I truly am trying to keep up with all, and if I don't reply personally I'm reading everyones posts and cheering you all on!


----------



## Afamilygal

It does move fast! I second what L4 says that it's nothing personal if I don't address everyone, but I too am cheering everyone on (well said L4!) and wishing a lovely BFP for each and every one of you. but I am happy that there seem to be a lot of us on here! (not that we are here) but that we can support one another.

L4- sorry about your crappy mood. That's the worst. I find when I'm feeling that way it is important to be extra gentle with myself and understanding. I like to compare it to treating yourself as you would an old dear friend who you love very much. :) The idea is to not get frustrated that you are getting frustrated, just understanding that you are doing your best and some days are going to suck. 
Talking to pg ladies has been hard on me recently too. I find myself staring at their tummies like a crazy person.
One of them noticed I was staring and asked if I would like to touch it, I yelled "NO!" scared the pants off of her. She was being sweet but I did not want to go there :) I probably would have burst into tears and clung to her belly wailing about my wonky ovaries.
the point is, you ain't alone love. :hugs: hopefully your mood has improved now that work is over. Enjoy something you love tonight- something yummy, a hot bath, maybe a chick flick? :) das my favorite...

sept- you're still waiting on AF too? what in the what?! what is going on here?!
It actually looks like I might be ovulating :dohh: and the AF that I thought was AF and called the clinic to talk about really WAS AF and now it's too late for BCP. It makes me SO mad, I have to wait for the whole cycle to play through before I can take the BCP. and then wait ANOTHER 2.5 weeks til I can start treatment. I am irate about it. I hate that this has slipped through the cracks and I am going to have words with my Dr asap.
Hopefully yours won't be too much longer though. FX for you.

Monkey- YAY to your stimming! that is exciting! Tuesday is close now! only one week!:happydance:

Ash- is your scan tomorrow or Thursday?

KChope- What I am taking is 5 MTHF. It is a form of folate (I'm taking extra as I am also on Metformin which does a good job of depriving the body of essentials like folate and B vitamins.) sorry for the confusion :( All I have ever read about MTHR is that the baby aspirin is all that can be taken while pg. There may be things you can be taking now, I would ask a nutritionist or naturopath about it.

great that you only have 4 more days of BCP, wohoo!!!

afm, I am bummed about having to wait this cycle out to even start BCP. I am mad at my Dr and clinic. I TOLD them that I thought I had had my AF and they were SO dismissive and now look where I am.
Why I oughta....:grr:
so I guess I will be looking at a early to mid December ER/ET now... :growlmad: this was SO unavoidable too. I hope my Dr calls me back soon so we can talk about why the F this happened.


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

familygal - I was seated by a pregnant lady last week on a flight. She rubbed her belly the whole flight and I stared at her. I'm sure she thought I was crazy.

Mystelle - good luck at the ER.

kchope & L4 - I really need to join you in the giant goblet of wine. I have been at work 9 days in a row including a trip out of town. I can't wait until Friday! 

Hey EOE!


----------



## ashknowsbest

afamilygal - my scan is Thursday morning :) can't wait to see what's happening down there! So sorry your doctor made you angry and kinda let things fall through. I really hope you're still able to start sooner rather than later! :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Thanks, Ash, kchope and Afam! Still waiting on AF...dunno what's going on! I took an HPT yesterday and it was neg, so I'm just waiting impatiently, as the thread name suggests! :) 

Ash, good luck with your scan Thursday! Keep us posted. 

Afam, that is terrible that you have to wait for the whole next cycle to play itself out. Argh!! It's SUCH a mindf*** without something like that being added in! I'm sorry. Reminds me of when I had cysts before my last cycle and couldn't start for weeks. It's the worst! 

Snowbunny, kchope, L4, I am also up for a giant goblet of wine! 

Hope all are well. :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Snow- oh no! hopefully it wasn't a long flight! :) I do wonder what these pg ladies think of us... :dohh:
and 9 days of work in a row? EW! you DO need that goblet! Friday is only 2 days away friend!

Ash- so exciting! I can't wait to hear what the ovary summary is! Hopefully you have many little fellows growing away in there! let us know!

Sept- what is this about cysts? I wonder if that could be my problem?? could cysts cause LH to rise?
I have been doing OPKs since yesterday and the line on them does seem to be getting darker. and I have had some pain/discomfort in my left ovary (what feels like ovulation pain) so I just assumed I was ovulating.
I spoke with the Dr last night and he didnt have his chart in front of him but says it is weird that my progesterone would be so high so soon. (uh? does it?) and told me to come in on friday if I want to to try to figure it out.
maybe I should go??
I started spotting a tiny bit this am too which is odd if I was ovulating, or close to it.
so confused...


----------



## L4hope

And I thought I needed Friday to be here Snow!! Hopefully you have nothing pressing to do this weekend, unless it's something fun and relaxing!

Definitely give us your update tomorrow ash!!

Familygal, with all if the confusion going on, I would prob go in Friday. If that can help figure out what the flip is going on it's worth an extra probe up the hooha right?! Sorry I can't help you out with the cyst thing. Damn the docs for not listening to you to begin with or checking it out sooner!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls, I will definitely keep you all posted! 

Afam - I would definitely go in on Friday just to get everything checked out :hugs:


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

I cannot believe how quick it is in here....... I'm trying to keep up! And can't work out the multi-quote button so that doesn't help in the slightest!

AFM; Still spotting, but think I have worked out why! I was supposed to change the nasal spray over to the second spray on Sunday, but completely forgot! Apparently, although there is still medication in the spray, it may not give the full exact dose, so maybe thats why! Luckily I remembered last night and have changed over. Hopefully it won't set me back at my scan next week and I have still DRd sufficiently!
Another brain fart to add to the collection!


----------



## L4hope

I can't do the multi quote thing either monkey! :dohh:


----------



## septbride

Afam, it is all so confusing! I don't know that your symptoms would mean cysts, necessarily. I think most women don't even know when cysts are present, because they're so common. I was mentioning it more as another out-of-the-blue issue that can end up adding several weeks to the IVF cycle start. I don't think cysts would delay AF, though. 

If it helps, I'm still waiting too. A solid week of feeling PMS-y/crampy, 2 neg HPTs...no AF! 






L4hope said:


> I can't do the multi quote thing either monkey! :dohh:




Afamilygal said:


> Snow- oh no! hopefully it wasn't a long flight! :) I do wonder what these pg ladies think of us... :dohh:
> and 9 days of work in a row? EW! you DO need that goblet! Friday is only 2 days away friend!
> 
> Ash- so exciting! I can't wait to hear what the ovary summary is! Hopefully you have many little fellows growing away in there! let us know!
> 
> Sept- what is this about cysts? I wonder if that could be my problem?? could cysts cause LH to rise?
> I have been doing OPKs since yesterday and the line on them does seem to be getting darker. and I have had some pain/discomfort in my left ovary (what feels like ovulation pain) so I just assumed I was ovulating.
> I spoke with the Dr last night and he didnt have his chart in front of him but says it is weird that my progesterone would be so high so soon. (uh? does it?) and told me to come in on friday if I want to to try to figure it out.
> maybe I should go??
> I started spotting a tiny bit this am too which is odd if I was ovulating, or close to it.
> so confused...


----------



## Afamilygal

BAHUMBUG! stupid AF... thanks for the advice ladies. I have an appointment on Friday which at the very least I can use to tell the Dr how I am feeling about all of this. I think it is a good idea to get it off my chest and I can gage his reaction to see if he is responsive or not.

as for multi-Quotes: you click on the multiquote button of each of the ones you are quoting and the LAST person you are quoting you click the 'reply with quote' button.
I don't use it too often as it makes the post so darned long and since my posts tend to be on the long side... :) you catcha ma drifta.
Well acupuncture was amazing again, I LOVE this new lady. I think that it why I am ovulating 'on time' normally my cycles tend to be on the long side, and it seems to be happening sooner than usual. so unless something is majorly wrong or whatever, I think the acu is helping my body to act normally. go figure! I was doing it for stress! :D

here is what I think happened to me by the by. (sherlocking it)
I think that the provera kick started the lining off early and even though it wasn't as much blood my old AFs, it was enough that in addition to having spotted for 2 whole weeks didn't leave me with my of a lining and so the spotting after I finished the hormones WAS my AF (what was left of the lining) 
I should have gone in for an u/s when I called them to tell them it was acting funny (when I first started asking for help) and I would have seen a thin lining, and started BCP on time and already be a week+ into it. but instead, my body kept functioning and the O train took off. (thanks to acupuncture which is normalizing my abnormal body)
so good to write it out! It really makes sense to me.

I think he is going to take a look and tell me it looks like I am O'ing/have O'ed. I'm going to start taking my temp too once I think I have O'd and then I can have a good guess when AF will start. and HOPEFULLY I will have a normal AF this time (or shark week as my favorite blogger puts it) HA! :haha: shark week.. that kills me.

so I am feeling OH so much better and more accepting of what is rather than fighting it and I feel much more calm and ok with it all. It blows but I have waited this long, 3 more weeks isn't going to kill me. and there might be more hiccups on the road, so this is me- trying to roll with the punches and try not to get knocked the F out.

sees what I iz sayin' about long posts??? :dohh:


----------



## Snowbunny

Familygal - good plan on going in on Friday. We pay enough money that they owe us some time. Great positive attitude, I need to remember that mantra.

Septbride - I really hope af shows up soon. I toohave been feeling crampy and pm's like, sucks...just want af so I have an excuse.

Ash - looking forward to the update.

L4 - I plan on being totally selfish this weekend. I seriously need to unwind. Every 5 weeks I go on call and it requires running the weekend mtgs. I finish on call tomorrow and then it's Friday and goblet time...lol. 

I had a cyst after a few iui's and I wouldn't have known it was there if the magic probe didn&#8217;t find it. It didn't delay af for me.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies!

You aren't wrong about this thread moving quickly. A lot going on so am sorry if i miss anyone out as the other ladies have said I am thinking and rooting for you all thoughout this whole process!:kiss:

Afamilygal - What a confusing time for you :wacko: Its really good to see you have a positive attitude to all of this and I am a true believer in things happen for a reason, it just wasnt the right time for you to start this month and your :bfp: is on its way next month :hugs:

Ash - Looking forward to seeing your post after your appt :kiss:

Sept & Snow - Hope :witch: appears very soon for you. 

Think i would like to join you all in the Goblet 

AFM - No change still impatiently waiting!!!!! If all goes to plan I should have the :witch: making an appearance next weekend, if this is the case which im not holding my breathe, but am going to call clinic if it is the case as my appt isnt til 26th and dont want to wait that long for appt. VERY impatient at the moment!!!!!!! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright so I just got back from my scan and everything is looking great, that's what the dr. said anyways! He didn't count the follicles but from what I could see I have about 4 on each side so 8 in total. He said the most important thing is that they're all growing in sync which they are! They're all about 8mm. My lining is 6.8mm and he said that is a GREAT sign because it means my estrogen is increasing. Overall I'm very happy with the results thus far. He asked me if I had any questions at the end and I asked him if he would be doing my retrieval and he said that if it's Thursday or Friday of next week which he think it will be, then yes, he'll most likely be able to do it! That made me really happy too! Yay!!!! So excited and ready to get to the ER!


----------



## Sandy83

Ash - Thats great news :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes it is, thank!!! :happydance:


----------



## Afamilygal

Snow- thanks! I think your plan to do nothing sounds juuuust right! :)
btw, you do have an excuse to be feeling shoddy, the crazy stuff that happens with our hormones before AF is very much real and totally makes us feel crappy. you have every right! but I hope AF shows up soon for ya.
you said you go on call? what do you do?

Sandy- allo! thanks, I hope you are right that this just wasn't the right time.
I hope I get my BFP in December!!! I'm going to be SO bummed if I have to move to egg donor. plus getting an ED can take up to 6 months so talk about your waiting! this is why I must be zen now... :)

Hope AF shows up next weekend. (sorry- is that this weekend or the next?)
I think I'm looking at AF showing up for me 3 weekends from now. BORING. I think I am going to Ov this weekend some point. my OPK is looking close to being +. 

Ash- that is great news! good stuff! 

oh man, that reminds me of my first scan- only mine was SO depressing, I had 5 follies which when I went back were only 4. I'm so not looking forward to finding out what they are doing 6 months later ;)
If I have to chose an ED after all, I'm going to chose the girl with the best ovaries! :) jk. but I am going to try to get a young one- like a 21 year old. A younger, more fertile, better version of me ;)


----------



## ashknowsbest

afam - you're so funny! A 21 year old :) is it a GREAT idea though! Hopefully you won't even have to move to ED.


----------



## Sandy83

It will be next weekend when AF is due to show. Saying that tho im hoping it might come early as today had a lot of cramping pain on my left side. Think im being optimistic to think it would come early just after a failed cycle but i can always hope[-o&lt; xx


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

Ash, glad all went well! It's such a relief to know the meds are doing their thing, isn't it? 

Sandy, sorry about your failed cycle. :( Looks like we had similar experiences in September. I hope the time goes fast before AF arrives. This seems like a good time for us to get a new hobby, doesn't it? I need to learn to knit or something... 

Snow, remind me what protocol you'll be on? Looks like we might be cycle buddies. I'll be starting a microflare protocol if the witch ever shows up. 

Afam, good luck with the appointment...you're paying through the nose and should take all the doc time you can get! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Hope everyone's hanging in there! 

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sept - yeah it's nice to know I'm not poking myself for no reason! :)


----------



## L4hope

Ash nice number of follies! ER will be here in a flash!!

Sandy, hope AF shows up a little sooner than expected!

Familygal, hope you're feeling a little better today. At least tomorrow you'll get to see your doctor and hopefully have some answers. I know it's a little too late, but at least he's being attentive and has fessed up to an error being made. If you're die AF in three weeks then we will be cycling together. I have three weeks of bcp as of today. So about 4weeks till stimming starts. Cycle buddies here we come!


----------



## Mystelle

wow, you girls are a chatty bunch! I missed one day and came back to 5 more pages of posts! Quickly to catch up, my egg retrieval went well. We got 6 eggs and 5 of those fertilized, so we're aiming for a day 5 transfer if all goes well! So excited!

It looks like you've all been busy as well. To answer about my protocol, the patch protocol starts with a week of estrogen patches with orgaluton injections, then once the menstral cycle starts, so do the Puregon, Repronex and Orgaluton injections along with Decadron meds. My last cycle I stimmed for 13 days, which is long. This cycle we stimmed for 10 days and are hoping for better results with implantation. I'm also drinking lots of water with squeezed oranges & lemons, and eating a piece of pineapple core each day to help with implantation.

I've had 2 ectopic pregnancies, so IVF is our only way to conceive, and here in Ontario we get 3 cycles paid by OHIP. 

It sounds like you ladies have all been busy these past few days as well. I really hope that your cycles work for you, and quickly! It is such an emotional roller coaster with really high highs and really low lows so definitely take advantage of any support you can get!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mystelle - so happy to hear the ER went great! Are you feeling okay from it? I'm getting ready to do mine sometime next week and I'm getting nervous! :haha: FX'd this cycle works for you!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey ladies! 

No time for personals, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## xxMonkeyxx

Ash! Great news on the scan! 

Mystelle! Glad ER went well, and what excellent news on the number fertilised! Yay!! How many will you be transferring? Will you also be freezing any?

AFM: STILL spotting. Don't think I've DR'd so well, I have a feeling I won't be stimming next week. Which is kind of a bummer. But I'll just have to wait and see what they say Tuesday.


----------



## kchope

Happy Friday Girls! So work squashed me this week and I haven't been able to do my daily duty of checking in.

Snow - hope you have settled in and started your relaxing weekend

Ash - So happy things are coming along for you! Nice follie count and I'm sure next scan will have a few more that have popped up!

Sept - Hoping AF shows her face this weekend for you so you can move on to the next chapter :)

Mystelle - Good Luck for ET keeping my FX for you!

Afam - Thinking of you and hoping the visit to the Dr's office went ok today. Time is our worst enemy in this daily battle we face just to get our BFP's. On a brighter note, I just wanted to say your little responses make me laugh and definitely something I need during this challenging time.

AFM, tomorrow is my last BCP and honestly I'm thinking maybe today will be the last day :haha: AF will need to arrive sometime next week in order for me to be able to move forward with the cycle due to the turkey holiday. I'm a little terrified of this all being right around the holidays as if it doesn't work xmas will be hell with the family gatherings! With that negative thought I will be on my way home shortly from work and will enjoy a nice glass of wine before I'm cutoff next week. Hope everyone has a good weekend! Anyone on the East coast? Hopefully the massive storm predicted will not be too destructive.


----------



## Snowbunny

kchope - I am definitely on weekend relax mode. I am going to zumba at 7PM and then home for popcorn and wine! Congrats on your last bcp. I totally get your stress about the holidays. I need AF on time next week and then 4 weeks after or else I can't do an ET before Christmas. 

Afam - looking forward to hearing about your appointment. I hope it went well for you. As for your question, I work in HR, but I go on call every 5 weeks as the senior mngr for the plant. I can called for anything from safety to production issues. It sucks, but could be worse I guess.

Monkey - fx'd for Tuesday.

Ash - the ER was a blur for me. Once those drugs kicked in my memory checked out. The IV was tough, but I have awful veins.


----------



## L4hope

Kchope, yay for last bcp! Ugh, I still have two and a half more weeks. I'm sure with being on the pill, AF will come next week for you so you will bd able to move forward with your cycle. I feel the same way about having things close to the holiday. My transfer is tentatively in 12/9 so will find out a week before Xmas. On one hand will be really exciting if it works, but then there's the other side of that coin we all know way to well. Then there's my SIL who I won't ramble on about, but she can't take care of the ones she has and is going to be having her 4th child end of November beginning of December. Will I want to see her or her newborn on Christmas if I'm not pregnant...NOOO!!! Anyways, let's just hope and pray we get good news for the holidays! Enjoy that glass of wine!!

I live on the east coast and par for the course of my luck these days...have a trip planned to go to the Pittsburgh Steeler's game this Sunday with friends. Damn you hurricane Sandy!! Oh well, Ponchos it is!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Monkey - thanks! I really hope you stop spotting and you can just get your period already! FX'd the doctor can give you some answers on Tuesday! 

kchope - thanks and yeah I really hope I have some more follicles tomorrow! I'm almost sure I will since I only counted the really big ones yesterday but we'll see! FX'd for the best! I hope you can start soon so that it won't interrupt your holiday schedule! I'm in NYC ... I think we're going to get hit buuuuut we were hit last year too and I think we can manage .. :pray: 

Snow - I really hope it's the same for me and I don't remember any of it ... I don't mind the IV ... I mean I don't like it but it is what it is. I used to have really good veins until I started getting b/w done every other day about a year ago and now they're shot so ... I'm hoping they can find one quickly and don't hurt me too much! I'm nervous also that I'm going to have to walk into the operating room ... that's a little weird to me, I better not see that huge needle or I might freak.

Afam- thinking of you! I hope you got some answers today! :hugs:

As for the storm ... I think I'm going to go out tonight since my weekend and all next week has been ruined by sandy.


----------



## L4hope

Ash the iv really is the worst part. As for walking into the operating room, I had to as well, but they don't bring out the needle till your out. I don't know why they call it conscious sedation, because you really are knocked out. But seriously, thank goodness. I don't think any of us would want to see that huge needle coming at our hooha!! The anticipation of it drives you crazy. Although I'm sure I'll still get nervous for next time even though I have done it before. So exciting you are almost ready for your ER! 

Enjoy going out before Sandy comes. I wish I was gonna bd home Sunday snuggling on the couch during storm. It's going to be quite a wet week!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks L4Hope! Whenever I get nervous about the ER I just remind myself that women go through this procedure every single day and they make it through! I honestly think the scariest part is being sedated, for me anyways but I will get through it! I can't believe I'm almost at my ER too, I've waited so long for this! 

Oh yeah it will be a wet week! I live in manhattan and am a Nanny and I'm out in the rain all of the time, thank goodness the other week my OH got me the hunter rain boots I've been wanting or I'd be in a lot of trouble this upcoming week!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
I just wanted to say that I have been reading your posts and am sending lots of love and positive thoughts to you all!
I'm not very good at this and the posts move so fast for me :) but all of your sharing of your strength keeps me very hopeful- so thanks!
Glad to hear that the cycles are going well so far for most of you.

Ash- hope your ER goes well coming up. It is scary and the worst bit i think, but then the excitment begins as you get closer to transfer and a bfp I hope!

L4hope- I know what you mean about Christmas! I am from a big family, all girls and all incredibly fertile! Their kids all bring a huge amount of joy... But it will still be sad for us to see what we long for so much!

Afam- how are you going?

I am still just impatiently waiting for af so I can start my fet cycle.... It should be around the 25th November. I've also been a bit absent as my best friend who was pregnant with twins, just lost one of her little boys at 21 weeks... She is still in hospital and the other baby is only just holding on. This baby making business is so much harder than I ever thought it would be.

Sorry if I don't post often- but thanks again girls for the hope and inspiration xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kirs - thank you! I think you're right that once the ER is over it's all excitement and totally worth it!! So sorry to hear about your friend :( That's horrible, I wish her the best!

AFM - just had my scan and b/w this morning, waiting to hear back.


----------



## L4hope

Kirs, I hope AF gets here soon for you. Once you know it's coming I think it's the worst wait cuz you know you can't move forward till she comes. So sorry to hear about your friend! I hope that she and her other little one will be ok and out of the hospital soon. What a scary and difficult time for them. 

No worries about posting daily. I think we all find it hard to keep up at times! :)


----------



## Afamilygal

BONJOUR my friends!

Kirs- I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Isn't that AWFUL?! gosh, my heart really hurts for her, hearing stuff like that is heartbreaking isn't it? It is so hard to see the people we love in so much pain too... :hugs: I'm sure she is grateful to have you.
I hope AF starts soon for you. I'll bet this FET is the one for you! Im X'ing all my fingers and toes for you. :hugs:

Ash- hope your b/w and scan was right on track!
as for the ER, I have never had it but I have had a lot of surgeries and you don't remember a thing. the Iv's are never fun but these nurses really know what they are doing, it will be A- ok.

L4hope- I wonder if you are getting washed away at the football game now... hmm. HOPE NOT! I'm teasing, I hope you are having buckets of fun. (get it? buckets?)

Snow- what the heck is Zumba? people keep talking about it and I nod like I know what it is. its a work out class? :)

Kchope- cut off from the wine? GASP! but exciting that you are moving forward!! :) YAY!!! last BCP eh? that's awesome, you are going to get there in no time! I know what you mean about the holidays. It's all getting a bit close to the wire no?
heres a positive spin on it though, at least all the holidays are distracting can't let our minds go TOO crazy with all this madness! :)
I hope AF comes in good time! :)

Monkey- my Dr said any bleeding that starts after a finished round of BCP is an AF so you may not have a large lining to shed but whatever you do shed is AF, bear that in mind! :)
I'll be you do just fine, I'll X my fingers for you!

hope I didnt forget anyone??? If I did I apologize and am thinking of you too!:hugs: to all!!!

afm, the Dr's visit was great. I am so glad I made a stink, he was SO attentive and really listened PLUS he didn't charge us for it! niiiice...

we still dont know what the heck happened since it seemed like I was going to Ov but there were no dominant follicles and my progesterone this morning wasn't so different to Monday's reading. :shrug:

He had said he thinks I might be able to start BCPs now which I'm hoping hasn't changed since my prog was so weird. I'm to call the nurse in a hour to find out the verdict. I hope I can start the BCP!!!

so das it for me. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Afam - So happy you might still be able to start still! FX'd! Scan for me went well today, everything is right on track. Let us know what the doctor says!


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks Ash! the Dr said to go ahead with the BCP so as long as nothing else goes wrong (which I am seasoned enough to know it always can) we are in a good place. Im going to schedule my HSG for sometime in the next 2.5 weeks on mon. 
YAY! moving forward...
glad to hear your scan and b/w was all good! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from my monitoring this morning. We made it there and fine, it was windy but not too bad and on the way home it was raining so we took a taxi but we're still alive! So, I'm so happy with my response, so is my doctor. My lining is 11mm and I have lots of follicles around 11 and 16 mm. He didn't count them all but I saw them on the screen and there are a bunch and it looks pretty crazy. He measured 4 I suppose, 2 from each side to get an average size. He said probably trigger Wednesday and ER Friday Now I'm getting VERY excited! Oh I'm also starting to feel bloated ... but I can handle that.

OH and I will be staying in the house all day. I might take a picture of the outside since we're on the 32nd floor and post it ... it already looks really nasty out, and the clouds, you can definitely tell they're moving in a circular motion ... it looks mean!


----------



## Sandy83

Glad things went well today Ash, wont be long for you now :hugs: xx


----------



## Afamilygal

yikes! that sounds scary!!! do be careful! Glad your appointment is out of the way (and that it was all good). Will you have another one this week on wednesday? when is the storm meant to be over?


----------



## Afamilygal

how is everyone else on here doing?? everyone just plugging along? hope there isn't too many of you on the east coast trying to weather this nasty storm. Stay safe friends!!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy and afamgal- thanks! 

The storm isn't supposed to be over until tuesday night. It's supposed to last so long and I got a call from my nurse and she said to keep my dose the same for all of my meds but that they want me to come in tomorrow morning for another u/s b/w...:haha: So I guess I'll be going out in the storm again. The nurse said from the looks of my b/w she thinks I'm going to trigger tomorrow night and then ER thursday.


----------



## septbride

Ash, those numbers are great! Hope all goes well with the appointments and you guys stay safe. 

Afam, yay for starting BCP! 

AFM, AF finally arrived yesterday, so I start BCP tonight! I'm happy to get this slow moving train out of the station again. 

Stay safe, friends. We're in Boston and the wind is gusting so hard it's making our building shake...and the storm isn't even supposed to hit here until tomorrow. 

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sept - yay for starting! It will start going so fast soon :) Ahh stay safe! We're in NYC and we're getting the gusting ... it's starting to get loud in my apartment.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I got a call from my doctor (weird since the nurse always calls me). He said that because of the crazy weather they're going to close tomorrow. So he told me to keep my dose the same except for wednesday morning I'm supposed to decrease my dose of Gonal F to 75 units instead of 150 to hopefully slow my follicles down a bit. I'm feeling actually not bad about it ... I mean I wanted my retrieval to be Thursday and not Friday but my follicles were only 11mm and 16mm today so trigger Wed isn't going to hurt. I guess I'm a little freaked about because by Friday which is retrieval my follicles will probably be around 20-22mm which is normal but idk .. still scary! Anyways, there is really nothing I can do about it except listen to my doctor and hope for the best.


----------



## Snowbunny

Ash - stay safe! Trust your RE...they wouldn't do anything to jeopardize your cycle.

Afam - zumba is like a latin cardio workout. I am horribly uncoordinated but it is a lot of fun and a great workout. So happy you get to start bcp's. You are moving in the right direction.

Hope everyone is doing okay. I am just impatiently waiting for AF. She still isn't here and I am getting frussstttrraaated!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi Ladies!
Just popping in to say - I hope everyone is doing ok.

Ash - how is the storm going? I have been following it on the news - sounds crazy! Its sunny and about 30 degrees celsius here in Australia!
Good luck with the ER. It sounds like your follies are growing well. Will be thinking of you.

Snow - I'm waiting too! It's torture! Youre doing a FE transfer right? We should be around the same time.

Love to all xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Snow - yeah my doctor knows what he's doing so I just need to trust him. :) And he lowered my dose tomorrow morning so it should be okay! I really hope AF shows soon, I know how frustrated it is when she's not showing up! :hugs:

kirs - The storm is pretty much gone ... we do have strong winds still but the worst of it is over and it's pretty bad, the aftermath that is. Lower manhattan is completely flooded without power, not good! I'm in midtown west and we never lost power so everything is fine with us but having lost power in the lower end is going to cause subway problems etc, so I think we'll definitely feel the effects of sandy. There was also a crane that was dangling from 1000ft ... I don't think it ended up falling but it was definitely dangling and they were so worried. I went to sleep around 10 so I havent been following anything since but I just put the news on and will be following it all day. Thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

sept- YAY for AF showing up! it's about bloody time! (whoa- no pun intended!)
so groovy, whats the plan, you'll be in BCP for how long? did you say 10 days? the you will start microflare right? Hope everything is ok there in Boston!

Ash- I agree, your doctor wouldnt be doing it unless they felt sure it was ok for you. You poor thing, what a crumby time to have to do this!
I Saw that crane on TV- holy moly!

snow- sorry AF is being so mean, :growlmad: can't blame you for getting mad, the waiting around is enough to drive a girl bonkers.
zumba sounds fun though!

Kirs- sorry about your waiting too! why does our bodies do this to us?
my AF has changed so much in the last 6 months that I just don't bleed the way I used to but still they made me wait! AFs... sheesh. who needs em.


----------



## kchope

Hey all,
AF arrived this morning and will be off for a visit with RE tomorrow to get the green light. Looks like I will start meds on Thursday if no cysts are present. I feel a little lost without doing the Lupron this time round like I'm forgetting something! Btw, for those of you who have done a couple of cycles did you find that your AF was different? My AF is so light the last couple of times coming off BCP for IVF. I hope it's no indication of how things will progress this upcoming cycle. Trying to remain positive but after all this time it seems I may now becoming a slow responder let's just hope it was the lupron that oversuppressed my body. 

Ash - good luck this week sounds like you are in great shape for ER - will you be our 1st pupo?

Afam - so glad you put pressure on your Dr and YAY for starting BCP! keeping my FX's crossed for you!

L4 - Hope you enjoyed the Steelers game! I'm a huge football fan just not a fan of Ben! Hope your BCP are disappearing from the packet and fasssst!

Sept - So happy for AF to show!

Kirs & Snow - hoping AF makes an appearance for you both very soon! Btw, Kirs I'm so sorry to hear about your friend I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! 

Kchope, my AF has definitely been light lately. Who knows why.. I would have thought it would be heavier with all the prog and estrogen.. Who knows with this stuff why our bodies act the way they do! I agree with you, not a huge fan of Ben either, but he has performed well with the Steelers. 

Snow and Kirs... It's so hard waiting for stupid AF!! Hope she's here soon for you both. 

Sept yay for AF showing.. Noe you can get started!

Ash it dies look like you'll be our first PUPO! I'm sure everything will be all good for Friday. So exciting!!

16 days of bcp left... I can make I can make it! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

kc - So happy AF came for you and now you ca get started! :happydance: This is my first IVF so I'm not sure about having a weird period after an IVF cycle, I hope some of the other girls can help you! I think I will be our first PUPO! :happydance: I hope I don't let you girls down and that I get my :bfp:! 

L4hope - it is exciting! I will definitely keep your girls updated! Only 16 days girl! I will be counting down with you :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Ash, glad all is OK there in midtown. I can't believe the extent of the damage downtown/in Brooklyn/LI/NJ. :( 

Afam, all is well in Boston, thanks! Yes, I'm on BCP for 10 days and then start the Lupron jabs if all is well on the baseline. I will be doing microflare like you! 

KChope, congrats on AF showing up!! I wouldn't worry about the post-BCP AF being light -- my nurse said a lot of women don't bleed at all post-BCP. 

Snow and Kirst, sorry you're waiting for stoopid AF. Such a drag. 

Sorry if I missed anyone -- hope all are well! 

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

sept - I know I can't get over it too, it's just crazy! I'm really concerned about how long it's going to take to get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Afamilygal

allo allo!

KC, I got my FX for you too doll! horray on getting started soon! :D
FX that your scan is 100% clear and you are ready to rock and roll!!! :)
btw, my AF is SO freakin light, it is weirding me out, I have to say I am a little relieved that you and L4 said yours are too, I was beginning to think I was broken! Perhaps it is just all the treatments wreaking havoc in our bodies. 
our poor bodies...

sept- coolio, so when is your baseline u/s? It sounds like you will be next in line right- after Ash? is that right? who am I forgetting?? (sorry if I am! :hugs:)

L4- 16 days! I think I can, I think I can! CHOO CHOO!!!
I have 13 days so we are almost exactly in sync- GROOVY!!! :hugs:

love you ladies. :kiss:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AFM - Appointment went GREAT this morning. I'm doing my trigger tonight, they haven't told me when yet, they're going to call me and let me know when they get the results of my b/w. I'm supposed to go in tomorrow morning to make sure that I haven't ovulated yet which I'm sure I won't and then retrieval on Friday sometime in the morning (it depends on when I do my shot tonight, so if I do the shot tonight at 10pm I'll go in monday morning at 9am to have the procedure at 10am)! I'm so excited, but so nervous now ... it's all VERY surreal! It took me so long to get to this point, I'm so happy it's hear but want everything to go smoothly and also don't want to have too much pain after the procedure! My mom is going to try and make it here in time for the procedure but we're really not sure she's going to be able to get into the city because of this hurricane stuff ... the NJ transit isn't running and that's how she normally gets here...

Oh and I forgot, he measured 5 follicles but we saw so many more, and they're all around 15-20mm.


----------



## Afamilygal

Ash- that's exciting! GL! I hear that the transit is a total mess, hopefully it will have cleared by Friday.

I'm worried that this storm might have affected the voting. I apologize but I am about to get political. I am SO anti Romney- his VP Ryan is such a jag. His Sanctity of human life bill threatens to get rid of IVF all together. 
so basically if it were up to him, none of us would be ABLE to do all of this and have our babies. Can you imagine?!?!
He even supports a bill that would allowed hospitals to refuse to provide a woman emergency abortion care, even if her life is on the line. er.. WHAT?!
I've said it before and I will say it again, a vote for Romney-Ryan is dangerous to women&#8217;s health. Obama may not have done everything he would have liked to at this point in his presidency but at least he doesn't hate women.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah the transit is crazy right now but I'm a 10 minute walk from my doctor's office and that's where the procedure is at so I'll be fine :) 

I couldn't agree with your more about Romney ...


----------



## septbride

Ash, that's so exciting!! 

Afam, my baseline will be Nov. 10 or so, depending on whether I get a period after the BCP. Woop! 

Could NOT agree more re: Romney. Anybody with an ectopic pregnancy just has to risk death, I guess. :dohh:

Snowbunny and Kirst, any sign of AF?


----------



## kchope

Well here I go again, can't get the parking gear into drive...got the all clear today to move forward. However my resting antral follicle count was only 3!!! The nurse thought this was a good sign...say what??! Based on everything I just googled 3 = poor response and mostly likely cycle cancelled. I know I'm giving up before I even get started but why can't anything just be normal for once with TTC!! uggh, first it's my DH sperm issues and now it's gonna be me...I need to rewind - timetravel anyone?


----------



## septbride

Kchope, were these resting follicles counted at your baseline? I would not worry about that! You will develop a bunch once you start stimming. I only had two resting follicles at my first cycle baseline and ended up with 7 follicles/eggs. I asked my nurse if I should be concerned about the low resting follicle number and she said NO, that they aren't even really looking for follicles at baseline. Don't worry!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Girls ... I'm a tiny bit worried. 
My nurse called me tonight with my ovidrel instructions. I'm supposed to give myself the trigger at midnight and then I have to go in tomorrow for b/w and u/s to make sure that everything is ready to go and then I go in Friday for the retrieval at 11AM but the actual retrieval is at 12 noon. This is what I'm nervous about .. she told me that my estrogen was through the roof and that they were going to put me on dostinex for 8 days to make sure that it didn't go much higher because the higher it is the more at risk you are for OHSS. Right now I don't have any symptoms of OHSS and she said that she honestly thinks I'll be fine because they're putting me on the dostinex but now I'm all freaked out that they're going to have to freeze all of my eggs because they won't transfer them if I already have OHSS ... craziness!! Please hope for my sanity that we don't have to freeze them and do an FET! I've been waiting for this for so long I would just be so upset!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey ladies,
This thread moves fast! Wowza!

Ash - hopefully they are taking enough precautionary measures that you will be a-ok. I'm happy everything worked out with the dosage during Sandy.

Kchope!- don't stress too much this early. My numbers changed so much with the stimming. 

Septbride, afam & ash - couldn't agree more - Romney is a dumbass!

Hey EOE - I'm sure I missed lots of you, just trying not only get a little bit caught up 
;)

AFM - started spotting again tonight, just ready for it to start. At this point it might be a January transfer :(


----------



## septbride

Ash, what was your estrogen #? Can they let you coast for a day or two? 

Snow, that's good that you're spotting! Fx'ed for full flow tomorrow. 

Happy Halloween, all! I just ate my fourth peanut butter cup. :wacko: I blame the BCP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Idk what the numbers were but I'm going to ask tomorrow and no they can't let me coast because my follicles are mature at this point and Rey have toget them out.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and I'm not on anymore stims until ER anyways so I guess this is coasting?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from my last b/w u/s with my doctor and everything is good to go. He measured 5 follicles and they were all ranging from 17-21mm. He said I should expect to get about 14 eggs which I'm happy about He said not to worry too much about OHSS, he didn't mean to scare me but that the dostinex is just a precautionary measure since my estrogen is high they just want to make sure that I'm not going to get a bad case of it. So tomorrow is the day I'm still nervous but that's normal, going to try to rest and relax as much as possible today. Oh and for those that like to hear about numbers, my estrogen was 5,138 yesterday.


----------



## Afamilygal

Ash- nice that you are so close to your Drs- that has to make life a little easier!
glad they are monitoring your E2, that does seem high but it sounds like they know what they are doing. GL for tomorrow! v. exciting!

Sept- you and I really might be cycling at the same time, das nice. :)
good point about the ectopic! what a A-hole.

KChope- the antral follicle count seems to me like it doesn't mean anything! It really isn't indicative of what is to come. If they really believed it was a bad month to start they wouldn't be starting you! :hugs:

Snow- yay for the spotting! c'mon AF, this is no time to be shy!!!

Also Sept, happy halloween to you too! I bought SO much candy for the trick or treaters and we got 1 group!!! I was BUMMED, I love halloween and seeing the kids in their little costumes! I think my street sucks for kids cause I went outside and no one even had their lights on! so I think the word is out that my street sucks. 
The one group that came to my door I gave them the biggest smile and ploughed them with candy, the little kid (kinda chubby- SO stinking cute) said "OH BOY!" I was like. uh huh... so this is how kidnappings happen.

Oh god, that is a terrible joke, I'm sorry. There was an amber alert out yesterday for a missing kid on the highway. Its just terrifying!!! How is it that there are such bad people out there??
wait, how did I get on this from eating too much candy?? :dohh:

(record scratch)
so anyhoo... I had my HSG yesterday so I should be hearing back from the Dr about it this am. Hopefully all is ok and we are squared away to go. I also got my protocol IVF packet in the mail yesterday. EXCITING!
please god don't let there be another hiccup!

did I tell you guys that I bought the circle + bloom IVF audios? I love them! they are really very relaxing.


----------



## septbride

Snow, did AF show her face yet? 

Kchope, how you doing? I hope you feel less worried today. 

GL tomorrow, Ash! Good that they're keeping an eye on that E2 number. 

Afam, LOL! I know what you mean though...so many adorable little kids in Halloween costumes. I just wanted to pick them up and snorgle them. Especially the little babies dressed up in furry bear/lion/monkey costumes. I mean, come on!


----------



## L4hope

Hi everyone! 

Ash good luck tomorrow!! So exciting. Glad your estrogen seems to be ok and your docs are paying close attention to it. 

Snow hope AF had gotten her ass in gear for you!

Familygal you are too much girl!! It's not dire straits for you yet. I did hear the crickets chirping on that one! Lol! I had the same thing happen my first year in our house. We built new and there are too many open lots so I can't do trick or treating until the development is done. Our trick or treating got pushed back to Friday with all the creek flooding and power issues. But I'll be lights out again this year. No fun.. But probable good since everything makes md cry lately. Then I'd be the crazy lady crying at kids! 

Afm, down to the bcp tww!!


----------



## kchope

Ash - Good luck to you girl! Tomorrow is the day! Looks like everything will work out just fine for your estrogen level. I hope to have as many follies as you!

Afam - thanks for making me crack-up lol you are hilarious!

L4 - Awesome 2 weeks left!!

Thanks ladies you've helped ease my mind. Sorry for the rant, I'm just concerned since my cycle in September was canceled for poor response...and I read way too much on the internet. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the GL for tomorrow everyone! :hugs:

Afamgal - yay for getting your IVF protocol and having the HSG done! I didn't mind the HSG so much... I had some minimal cramping during it but nothings crazy, how about you? Sorry you didn't get lots of kids for halloween :( it's always sad when nobody comes by. We live in manhattan in a high rise so we didn't get any trick or treaters but we did see some out on the streets so .. it was nice to see people still dressed up :) Maybe next year you'll get a bunch of kids and your baby will be screaming in the background for your attention! :haha: What are those audio things you're talking about?

L4hope - yay for bcps for two weeks! You're so close to getting started on the stims :happydance:

KC - I think we alllll use dr. google a little too much but I seriously cannot help myself, you are not alone!! My OH works for google and he tells me all of the time, honey stop trying to sel diagnose yourself and I tell him ... shhhh I'm keeping google in business ;) Oh and thanks for the well wishes for tomorrow, I really cannot wait to see how many eggs I get!


----------



## L4hope

The Internet can absolutely drive us all mad! That's why it's very importNt to trust your doc and having the wealth of knowledge from all the lovely ladies of BnB helps too!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - yes it can! I do looove BNB and all the girls on it don't get me wrong, but sometimes honestly, even reading about all of the other women drives me crazy because I'll compare my cycle with theirs and you just can't do that. And it also seems like all of these doctors have different protocols and different opinions on what is best .. it drives me bonkers!


----------



## L4hope

Word!! I think no matter what we do we go a little crazy after lttc! Here's hoping our doctors know what the heck they are talking about and get us all preggo ASAP!!


----------



## L4hope

Ash how did things go today? Hopefully you got lots of eggies and are home resting up and getting pampered! I'm sure you are anxiously awaiting your fertilization report tomorrow!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just got back. I'm doing okay. A little nauseous from the anestesia but other than that, I'm good. Uhm ... I was a mess of nerves the whole time in the waiting room and then when I got into the room where they do the procedure I calmed down because it was pretty relaxing in there. My doctor came in, said hello and next thing I knew I was out like a light. No pain during the procedure obviously since I was knocked out and then I was waking up in recovery. They got 25 eggs! I am in a little pit of pain but it just feels like I'm about to get my period. I'm going to rest for the day, thanks for the well wishes and I'll let you all know how many fertilize by tomorrow.


----------



## kchope

That's most excellent news Ash! Yay!!


----------



## kchope

Have a nice weekend ladies! I'll be a bit nervous for my scan on Monday. Just praying this antagonist protocol is working some magic on my ovaries!


----------



## ashknowsbest

kc - I hope the antagonist protocol is working wonders for you :hugs:

A little update for you ladies ... I've been in bed since I got home from the procedure around 2 o'clock. I have been trying to sleep but it hasn't been great sleep ... it's been on and off and because I had a heating pad on me I've been hot and can't sleep when I'm hot. Figures! I just got up about 15-20 minutes ago to use the bathroom for the first time and it was horrible. Pain upon urination and I got this horrible hot flash ... probably due to the fact that I've had the heating pad on me for so long. I had a little bit of a panic attack that I had OHSS but I took my temperature and it's in normal range and I'm not having pain when I press on my belly so it's not that ... still drinking lots of gatorade and eating protein when I can ... I'd rather have carbs :haha: Trying to stay happy even though I'm in this pain, hopefully I'll start feeling a little better by tomorrow morning.


----------



## tinkerbell197

25 eggs that's brill! Hope you feel better soon. Trying to keep up with this thread but its moving so fast and being new to to this I can't keep up lol 
Good luck to you all :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks tinkerbell - I hope you are well!!


----------



## L4hope

25 eggs is amazing Ash!! Hope you feel better tomorrow and soon you'll be PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## Snowbunny

Woo hoo! 25 eggs is awesome Ash! Way to go! Rest up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! I'm happy about the number of eggs too but in some pain .. not fun.


So, after not being able to sleep for longer than an hour at a time, I was FINALLY able to sleep for 5 1/2 hours straight after taking a pain killer (tylenol) from 2-7:30 ... so I feel pretty good about that. I woke up a few times in between but just to roll over ... well roll over as much as I could. I woke up this morning feeling a bit better, still sore down there and have to walk kind of hunched over because if I stand up tall I get this pinching feeling down there...not fun. I also just gave myself my first PIO shot. It wasn't that bad ... I've watched videos online about how to do it and it really was not that bad at all ... big pinch once it penetrated skin but after that easy. I honestly think the worst part is sitting there waiting for the medicine to go in ... since it's thick it takes FOREVER! 

I think I'm going to try and take a 30 minute walk with my mom this morning because it says to take a walk and not sit around because then the oils sits but I'm not sure ... at this point I might not be ready to take a walk. I cannot wait to hear the fert report!! I'm so nervous about it but excited at the same time. Will update you girls when I know!


----------



## Afamilygal

hiya ladies! 
Ash- great number- gosh, 25?! awesome possum! When will you hear the fertilization report?
glad the PIO shot wasn't too bad either, that's great. I think the really hard part is when you have been doing it everyday and you run out of real estate but it is ALL worth it!!!

Turns out my insurance wont pay for any of the meds since my FSH was over 19 (CRAP) so it is going to cost us $5600... I am SO bummed about this. lordy, and that's just the meds- it hasn't even started yet!!! :dohh:

I'm trying not to let it get me down though. I only have one full week til my baseline u/s and I REALLY hope all is well down there. I have been having some major cramping (I guess from the HSG?) but it always worries me when there is pain in that area.

be cool Laine. be cool. 

:) how is everyone else doing these days?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I should get the report anytime now ... they said around 11AM so ... FX'd it's soon because I can't WAIT to hear.

Ugh, so sorry your meds aren't going to be covered. Why won't they pay if your FSH is high? I wouldn't worry about the cramping down there. I had a bit of cramping after my HSG also.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so they called and out of 25 ... 10 fertilized without ICSI. Not really happy about it but oh well ... what am I going to do.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi Ash - hope you're feeling ok and recovering well. 10 fertilised eggs is a great amount! I would be stoked for that many! Try not to be disheartened... Hopefully they will all make it to blast xxx look after yourself.

Afam- that is really bad news about the insurance.... It just seems to unfair, when it is already a harder road.... It should work the other way round. The higher the fsh, or any diagnosis - the more money is covered! Good luck for your scan next week. Keep us posted.

How are you snow and kchop?

AF is due for me any day now.... I have to admit that the last week has just been so nice and calm and almost like back to normal for us. For a few days we haven't really thought about ivf or even talked much about it... Last night we went out for dinner with friends and drank way too much wine and laughed until my belly ached! kinda felt like we have taken a breath and found myself for a moment, from beneath all the grief and worry. Just in time drive right in for round two! 
But I am excited and keen to begin... and really hope that we are all growing miracles by the new year! Xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kirs - Thanks girl! Now that I've had time to think about everything and not just have my initial reaction I am very happy with the results. I think what happened to me when the nurse called is I was just in shock since we started with 25 and then she called and less than half fertilized ... just freak me out. I was also reading stories all night (which I should not have been doing but what else am I going to do when I have insomnia from my surgery?) about women who got like 23 eggs and 17 fertilized. I was just disappointed at first but now that I've got to really think about the results I feel better. I'm just hoping that a lot of them last until day 5 so that I can have some to freeze. 

So nice that you went out with your friends last night and had a great time and laughed a lot! Good luck with your new cycle!! FX'd!


----------



## Afamilygal

Ash- 10 is amazing! I won't even get that many follicles! :) glad you are now happy with the results, you should be- way to go! :thumbup:

Kirs- hiya! good for you for letting your hair down! laughing til your belly aches is the BEST! :D wohoo!
so you are just waiting for AF, blah. waiting is the worst. :roll: hopefully it will be here asap and you can get this show on the road!

how is everyone else? lots of quiet here...

ah! I have a Q for everyone. so what is everyone doing with their diets as far as eliminating and staying away from during their IVF cycle and before?
Has everyone given up caffeine entirely? I still have one cup of decaf black tea a day and I think today is my last day. 
Some say that decaf won't hurt but some say it will. :shrug:
also what about wine? has everyone given that up all together? I had my friend over last night who did IVF last summer and she said she drank wine up until the transfer. (not like boozing or anything)

is anyone doing the high protein low to no carb diet?

I'd love to hear from everyone on this. x


----------



## Snowbunny

Ash - 10 fertilized is great. Will you do a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Kirs-t - That is great that you had a fun night out. It is nice to feel 'normal' again, right! I hope AF shows up for you soon, the waiting in torture.

Afam - I gave up caffeine and wine after retrieval, but I didn't follow any special protein diet. After transfer I ate pineapple core for 6 or so days. Obviously I didn't get my bfp, but that seems to have worked for others.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm not sure yet. I think we're aiming for a day 5 but they're going to call me tomorrow morning if it has to be tomorrow and then well go in then or they'll call me tomorrow and tell me that we're going to transfer them on day 5 which would be Wednesday :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

How are you feeling after ER Ash? Any more news on when transfer will be? Its very exciting to think that you have those little embies - part of you and your partner - just waiting to become little people!

Afam - Hows things? I generally try not to have any caffeine from the start of the cycle - and just have the occasional glass of wine if I am out with friends... then nothing after transfer day. Having said that - I have just started day 1 of my FET cycle and just had a coffee and cupcake. Bad start but oh so worth it!
My acupuncturist/naturopath also said that she wants me to eat slow cooked lamb shanks a few time in the week before transfer?? Apparently all those tendons and meat is meant to help with a sticky lining and implantation. Will see if it works!
Do you follow a high protein diet? What else do you guys do diet wise?
Also what is the verdict on how much rest and activity after transfer? At my clinic in Aus - we pretty much go back to normal life straight after, but no strenuous exercise. Im thinking of having a few days off work this time though - just to rest and give it the best shot.

Snow - how are you going? Where are you up to in your cycle atm?

AF is finally here for me! First blood test is tomorrow and should transfer around the 24th November! Yippee


----------



## babydesire

Me-36 DH-40 I am on long protocol had decapyptyl injections in Sep and Oct. After 15 days of these inections I had GonalF and luveries and HMG 300 and Certix. Yesterday which Dr considered D10 I had 3 follicles 24.1 and 14.9 mm rt side and 9.9 at left side. What are the chances of my ivf please rply


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry ive been MIA for a while been really busy last week, but was keeping an eye on all your posts. 

Sorry if i dont mention everyone but am hoping you are all well and sending you :hugs:

Ash - Great news on the number of eggs 24 amazing and great on 10 fertilising. Cant wait to see how many get to 5 day as with 10 there is no doubt about going to blasto. I have 10 fertilised and had 3 at day 5 so Fx'd :hugs:

Kirs_t - Great news on AF showing and Fx'd for 24th im sure it will be here in no time. :kiss:

Afam - I didnt go on any diet with the first IVF but i eat health anyway, i did reduce the caffine and changed to green tea and give myself a treat maybe once a week to a cup of tea as really missed it. As for Alcohol i didnt drink anything once on the stims but that was just personal choice making up for it now! My IVF didnt work but i dont think it was down to anything i did or didnt do and my personal opinion is its a hard enough time anyway physically and emotionally never mind being strict with yourself with a diet and not allowing yourself those little indulgences now and again. But each to there own! :hugs:

L4hope, Snow, Kchope & Sept - Hope you are all doing well sorry i havent done personals but lost track as to where you all are will your cycle :kiss:

AFM - Nothing new to report waiting for :witch: to show so Impatiently waiting. Thought it might have came early ad bad cramping last week but no luck. So the waiting game once again for me! hope i can join you ladies soon xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Babydesire - I'm not sure what your odds are but ivf has great success rates. If you go to your doctors website I'm sure they have their success rates on there. 

Kirs - no more pain after ER just bloating which is annoying because I can only eat so much food at a time even if I feel starving!!:haha: I will get a call this afternoon around 11 wether were doing the 3 day transfer which would be today or if my embryos are doing good and were having a day 5 transfer. :) I'm having mixed feelings about when I want it done. I kind of want them back in my belly today but I've heard and read that 5 day transfers have SLIGHTLY better success rates. I guess I jus have to see what the doctor says. :) 

Sandy - thanks :hugs:I hope I get at least 3 so I can have one frosty and maybe won't have to go through the ER anytime soon. It wasn't really the ER but the bloating afterwards that sucks!!

I hope everything else is doing okay. Ill be letting you girls know as soon as I know. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Keeping my Fx'd for you Ash that you get a 5 day transfer. Cant wait to see your post later. 

I was bloated after ER but mine was due to have moderate OHSS. Hope the bloating settles down soon for you. xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I haven't been diagnosed with OHSS but honestly I'm pretty sure I had a mild case of it also. I was very bloated like I could barely eat anything and I was also extremely sore and the first day I was having a little bit of trouble breathing. It was like I couldn't take a deep breath. Who knows ... I'm sure when I go to the doctor everything is going to look like I didn't have OHSS because I have been drinking a ton of gatorade and I already feel better today.


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah just make sure you drink plenty and the only time i would worry about it is if you cant keep any food or water down. It was uncomfortable for me but bearable nothing i couldnt cope with. xx


----------



## Afamilygal

Kirs- YAY for AF being here!!! :happydance: the 24th is 3 weeks away!! YAY! so what all will you have to do to prepare for this FET? what s the blood testing for today? estrogen?

I think taking off a few days is a great idea. Try to stay off your feet for a while and be very zen. I have heard of women doing NOTHING for the 2ww and being BFP and women who get right up and get going also being a BFP. I would say listen to your doctors, AND your body.
If I get lucky enough to be in the 2ww I'm not going to do ANYthing. :) I'm going to cook and freeze beforehand and watch a lot of TV :) but whatever you feel is best for you is the ticket. :)

thanks for your reply on the eating/drinking. slow cooked lamb shanks eh? interesting! I wonder why that is good, did she/he say?

babydesire- Your dr is going to be the one to ask on this one. seems like a 24.1mm maybe isn't going to be there when you retrieve. I always thought they had to be under a certain size to be able to use it. but having said that, I know very little on the subject, we are all kind of learning as we are going too. sorry to not be much help. :( be sure to ask your Dr and not be pushed into doing something you don't feel good about. GL!

Sandy- thanks for the response on the eating/drinking, I am glad that everyone seems pretty relaxed about what they are doing. I'm not going to change anything too dramatically just stay away from sweets (which I am meant to do always) and drink red wine now and then (it lowers my blood sugar so I think that is a good thing) and stop the tea except if I need a treat then have a decaf. I was wondering if I should increase protein some. I keep hearing that is good to do.

ash- good luck with the call today. I think whatever it turns out to be is what is meant to be. if it is today, then they are back in your body where they belong and if it is day 5 then they will be more advanced. both have their advantages. :)

afm, nothing new here. one more week til the u/s. :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the news about my ET. I will be doing a day 5 transfer I asked the nurse how many embryos I had left and she said she couldn't tell me so I e-mailed my doctor and am just waiting to hear back! I have to assume that since we're going to day 5 they're doing okay right and there are probably a good amount of them ... ?


----------



## kchope

Ash - Yay for 5-day transfer that is such good news! I'm sure you'll have some excellent quality to put back! 

Kirs - Excellent news that AF arrived and now you can move on with your FET! I bet it's nice not having to do all the meds this time round and your body will be in great condition for the little bean!

aFam- I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your meds situation. I'm not sure if there is anyway around the situation? I wish I could send you a few items of my stock pile. I've also had my fair share of dealing with insurance and fighting to get my meds. I have been granted through August 2013 and then I'm cut off and will need to pay for the meds - at that point I'll be throwing in the towel!

As for your question on diet and all, I'm not on any strict diet but have always been a good fruit and veggie eater. I don't drink any caffine - can you believe no coffee ever in my life!! I have given up alcohol but from my comment below it clearly hasn't done anything to give me a reason to refrain...

Sandy, L4, Sept, Snow - hope your week has started off well!

AFM, went in today for a progress report and of course I'm going to be a debbie downer as nothing in my life is ever easy...only have 4 follicles growing. I suppose I should be excited that the follicles are growing this time. I'd love to understand what has happened between March 2012 when I had 8 (still low but a BFP) until now where I'm only producing 4?? It must be me aging - ugggh! So, looks like we are marching onward and will have another update later this week. I know it only takes 1 but there is just no room for error...how the heck am I suppose to be stress free? Where is my glass :nope:


----------



## septbride

Kchope, I'm sorry you're not feeling good about the number. Hang in there, chica. I know someone from another thread who had four follicles, ended up with one egg and got pregnant! I know it's kinda irritating to hear these stories about it just taking one, but at the same time...it's true. :) Did you have a good amount fertilize last time? 

Kirst, great that AF is here! So interesting about the lamb shanks. That sounds pretty yummy for the cold winter months. 

Ash, great about 5 day transfer. Hope they tell you the # soon. 

Re: diet, I went off all caffeine and alcohol when I started stims last time and will do the same again for this round. I started drinking wine pretty much the second I got my negative blood test back last time. :blush:

AFM, I'm almost finished with BCP and likely looking at baseline on Saturday/Sunday. 

Hope all are feeling well! 

:hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Kchope you sound like my hubby, he's never ever had coffee either! Sorry you are feeling down! :hugs: You have every right to worry and be stressed, no matter what I think it'd hard not to. Did you change your protocol between the cycle where you got 8 and thus one with 4? If not you should ask your doctor why there is a change in outcome. But hey, if they fertilize nicely for you than you'll be good to go. :)

Ash, I'm sure that thinking you'll have 4 at least is a good possibility since you are doing a day 5 transfer. Any word from your doctor as to how many you have still growing? Sometimes they won't give you another report until the day you go in for transfer. 

Kirs yay for AF shoeing up! Wow your FET is going to be here in no time. So exciting! :happydance:

Afam, that's a huge disappointment that your meds aren't covered. I'm all out of pocket for treatment other than getting samples from my clinic which is awesome! As for diet... I don't really do anything crazy either. I'm a pretty healthy eater. Love fruits and veggies, and thanks to my hubs I eat plenty of protein daily. I do stop caffeine when starting my cycle, but I have drank decaf coffee/tea/soda at times. Maybe I should lay off it this time. I also stop alcohol just before retrieval till beta. I'm not sure any of this is absolutely necessary. Sometimes I just think we're so desperate to get that darn bfp that we will do anything if it gives the slightest chance of helping. But c'mon with all these women getting knocked up in the world who are eating horribly, drinking alcohol, overweight, on drugs... Why are we adding more stress and worry. I don't know what the answer is. I know I'm going to try my hardest to not stress and worry about every little thing as much as I possibly can. I'll prob fail miserably but that's my goal! :haha:

To everyone else, Sandy, Sept, Snow... Manic Monday's just about over! Hope this will be a good week!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! I just got an e-mail from the doctor and he said that 5 are progressing nicely and the other 5 are progressing but are a little slower. I'm very happy with that and it really does put me mind at ease! I think he was a little bit irritated that I e-mailed and asked him but it's his job and honestly I think not getting a report except for the fertilization is ridiculous! :haha: I just like to know what's happening! 

L4Hope - how are you doing?

Sept - yay for getting started!!! 

kc - I'm so sorry you're feeling down! I was reading the other day all of these stories about people who get 4 eggs, they all end up fertilizing and then they do get pregnant. Keep your head up! We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hey ash, I'm still chillin on bcp. Oi vey will it ever end?!

Good for you making your doctor give you an answer! :thumbup: We have every right to call and email as much as we want. We have to much invested in this process not to. Sounds like you are gonna have some great embabies for transfer and a few frosties for later!! Now you can relax till transfer. :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Ash - great news on the 5 day. It sounds like you've got some great quality embies growing there. Just think, in a couple of days you'll be PUPO! Relax and enjoy the transfer. I found it was very moving and awesome.

Sandy - I hope the witch shows up soon. I know how frustrating that can be.

Kirs - great news on moving forward. I hope this is your turn.

kchope - :hugs: I know there are no words to make you feel better. Just know that it truly only does take one. We're all here for you.

Afam - sorry about the meds. It must be harder having to pay for something when there was a possibility you didn't. Unfortunately everything for us has been out of pocket. I could have a new car for what we've spent over the last 1.5 years...it will be all worth it though, right!!

Sept - yay for almost being done bcp's. Good luck at the baseline.

L4/Kchope - my DH does not drink coffee, tea or anything. He totally doesn't get my caffeine addiction...lol.

I'm sure I missed someone...but rest assured I'm sending sticky vibes to all of you.


----------



## Afamilygal

KChope- It isn't necessarily aging, I could just be the cycle. I know that isnt exactly comforting but it doesn't mean all is lost by any means. I know what it is like to get a unsatisfying cycle and TBH I wish we hadn't cancelled that cycle (I had 4 too) cause I keep hearing about women who dont have many follicles but they get one good egg and the rest is history! I look forward to adding your happy story to those women!
but I know it is disappointing and worrying- I'm sorry :( but like all the ladies have said. It takes one! and heck, maybe all 4 will fertilize!!! you NEVER know right?
<<hugs>>

Sept- HORRAY for the last of the BCP and for your upcoming u/s! YAY!!!
when will you be starting stims? 

L4- it does seem like it is so easy for everyone else with all the things that are meant to be bad- you are right that it shouldn't make us stressed. It's so hard not to let it though isn't it?
once I start stims I am going to not do any caffeine at all, that is the one I read the most negative things about.

Snow-that's funny (also not funny) about the car. I hear you. We have gotten pretty lucky up until now with insurance helping but we have still also spent enough to buy a car of sorts. all the surgeries are what sent us over the edge. but it is infuriating about insurance since our premium is SO freaking high!!! I need to try to get a cheaper deal now that I know they wont be helping us at all.
how are you doing?

afm, just waiting to complete this last week of BCP. I have started spotting (well a bit more than spotting) which my Dr calls "break through bleeding" I'm like- Break through what exactly?? anyhoo. I always seem to do this on low estrogen BCP. I think it is because I am estrogen dominant and my body gets mad at me. :)
6 days til my baseline! BRING IT! :happydance: 
(please god, no cysts!!!)[-o&lt;


----------



## Sandy83

Afam - 6 days isnt long at all it will be here before you know it and im sure everything will be fine. xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

afam- yay for 6 days! It will fly by!! 

AFM - I can't believe my transfer is tomorrow ... I'm soo excited ... I don't know how I'm going to make it through today. I'm feeling 100% better from the ER ... I can move around in bed on both side which makes me so happy :) I've been getting good sleep but going to bed pretty early as I'm very tired. My boobs are completely sore too I'm sure from the PIO shots. Oh and this is kind of weird but I HATE taking the doxy pills ... they're capsules and they HATE going down and it's very annoying. If I could have an antibiotic in a shot like the PIO's I would take it! I'm not finding that the PIO shots are as bad as they sounded. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Ash - That has came around so quick im sure transfer will go smoothly and you will be PUPO very shortly! xx


----------



## septbride

Ash, you're almost there! I know what you mean about taking the pills -- they feel funny going down. Anyway, 5 embies growing nicely is a great sign!! 

Afam, only a few more days til your baseline!! You've come so far already! I'm so sorry about the insurance woes. It is criminal that this isn't universally covered. AFM, I will start stims Sat/Sun, depending on whether I get a period. And of course, assuming my baseline doesn't show a cyst like it did last time. 

Kchope, are you feeling any better today? 

Snow, Sandy, Kirs, L4, hope you ladies are all well! 

:kiss:


----------



## Afamilygal

Sandy- thanks lady! :hugs:

Ash- thanks! and I'm sure you are excited! this is great! I can't believe you are already nearly PUPO!! :happydance: oh! and about the doxy. I hate them too since you have to take them 1 hour before or 2 hrs after food. Its a PAIN! but as far as swallowing it, take it with LOTS of water! I find that drinking a bunch after I take the pill helps it not to feel like it is 'caught' in my chest or throat. (shudder) I hate that feeling!!!
glad you are feeling better and GL for tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 5 is an amazing number and who knows, maybe the others will catch up! It is great to have some to save for the future. :thumbup:

Sept- thanks darlin'. Insurance is the pits BUT I refuse to let it get me down, I am too grateful to be able to try this at all. and I don't care WHAT the Dr says, I CAN do this, I can, I can. (I figure if I say that enough maybe it will happen!) ;) besides, people have gotten pg on 20% all the time right? 
so you're doing flare right? does that mean you will be starting the micro lupron after u/s?

hi to all the other ladies out there! :flower:


----------



## septbride

Afam, good for you with the positive mental attitude! I feel like we need a new acronym for that -- GFU!!

Yes, I'm doing the microflare...I believe I start Lupron on Saturday and then Menopur and Follistim on Sunday/Monday. That may all shift around by a day or two depending on whether I get a period. 

L4, I wish I was like your hubby and had never had coffee! I'm dreading having to cut it out next week.


----------



## L4hope

Sept, start weening yourself now so it's not such a shock to the system!
I pretty much only drink decaf now that I'm used to it. Unless I have a headache cuz caffeine always helps. Yes we would probably been much better off never trying it. There was no hope for me. I grew up in a coffee drinking family. Anytime we went to my aunts or grandparents to visit a pot of coffee was put on...no matter what time of day! Once you've had it there's no turning back! :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

GFU... sounds like an insult. like it's said with the flick of the hand under the chin. 
GFU a$$(0%! :D (jk, I like it!)
It can be hard work to have a good mental attitude I tell ya. But so far it is going ok. It's when the going gets tough that it is extra hard to maintain an even head about everything. Das the hard part.

I agree with L4, do the weening now nice and slow, it will help a lot! caffeine withdrawals are the worst!

you know, my clinic is starting me on lupron on cd3 off the BCP regardless if I get AF or not. Does anyone find that odd?


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Ash! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Ash! Let us know how transfer goes!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm still waiting for the call


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! Yes, I gotta start weaning off the coffee again. Just not this morning...kind of a late night! :) 

Afam, that's too funny about GFU! You're so right! Oh and re: Lupron, my clinic is starting me regardless of AF too. I think that's standard. 

GL Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got the call :) I go in at 1:20 for the ET .. I'm so excited now .. I hope time passes quickly!


----------



## Afamilygal

GL Ash!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks!


----------



## michelle01

Mind if I join in?! I see a lot of familiar names/faces. I am currently starting my 3rd IVF cycle, just had my baseline this morning and I have 17 follicles; better start then last cycle. My DH has his SA tomorrow, since it was a year ago October he had the last one, so that delayed stimming a few days. I start that Friday. I stimmed 11 days my previous cycles, so estimated ER this time is 11/21 and ET is 11/26. This cycle I started acupuncture; hopefully that is helping and will get me my BFP by the end of the year!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi Michelle! Welcome to the group :)


----------



## kchope

First I'd like to give a shout out to Blue! I did get a little nervous last night watching all the red span out over the states but had to remember that there is much more land and not so many people! (sorry, that will be my only political comment)

Ash - Good luck hun! Yay for 5 day transfer and some excellent quality. As I type I should say Congrats on PUPO!!!

Michelle - Hi!! That's awesome news on your antral follicle count. I had a meltdown when I received my poor little 1 2 3 count but I'm over it and moving onward! Yay for starting stims this week! Wishing you a nice BFP for the holidays! 

Sept - that's wonderful news that your baseline will be this weekend! Did AF arrive for you yet? I'm glad to have some company!

Afam - You are almost rid of the BCP! I also spot too with the low estrogen BCP and do think it's completely normal for you to start lupron before AF arrives. You are doing the microflare protocol correct? 

Snow, Sandy and L4 - hoping time if flying by for you!

AFM, thanks ladies for keeping me in check as my emotions have been all over the place. I went to acu last night to destress and felt much better. Today for my scan I was told things are looking really good. It appears another follicle popped up so now I have 5 all about the same size 15/13. I don't know why my right ovary has to work so hard while my left ovary just hangs out and watches the day with only 1?? So it looks like we are marching forward and my RE thinks retrieval will be next Tues. Good lordy I will need to pray very hard for this numbers game to work! I'm thinking of all you ladies and keeping my fx's crossed for all our holiday wishes to come true!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well ladies, I'm PUPO with :baby::baby:! We transferred two embryos, 1 excellent quality and one good quality. The good quality embryo was just behind the excellent one by a little bit! The doctor told us the chance of twins is 25% and we're okay with that. It went well, they found my cervix easily, and I had a little bit of cramping with the catheter but nothings crazy almost like the HSG but not as bad. I got to see them on the screen when the embryologist was sucking them up into the catheter and it really was amazing! So touching and my OH almost cried. He's so sweet! I saw him get teary eyed but I didn't say anything cause I didn't wanna make him feel bad or anything. It was a wonderful experience and now I'm just laying on the couch getting rest! 

kc - agreed, yay for blue and best of luck to you in this cycle. Keep your head up, it only takes one but all of these numbers do get very stressful! I always obsess over things too so it's terrible but it will work out! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Here's the picture : they're so beautiful but I am biased! :haha:

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0638-1.jpg


----------



## L4hope

Welcome Michelle! Join us impatient women!! Third times gotta be a charm for you! :)

Kchope, glad you are feeling better today. We all have our emotional ups and downs. I'm hoping all the medicine is helping you grow 4 super eggs that will be beautiful embies!!

Ash yay for being PUPO!! I think most of us would take the two for one deal at this point in the ttc game. Your little blasts are precious! How about your other embies..any to freeze?


----------



## ashknowsbest

There are two other embryo's still growing but they won't freeze them until they make it to tomorrow. So I'll know by tomorrow if I have any to freeze. The doctor said they're looking good ... they're just slow. So FX'd!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

Ash - I have just read all your updates! So exciting to have the embies on board! I remember feeling so emotional and overwhelmed when I had my transfer! The tww wait begins! Hope it goes fast for you and we will be here to help too :)

KC - good luck for the EC next week. Will be thinking of you too. How are you feeling now? It is so hard physically and emotionally - Look after yourself xxx

Welcome Michelle! and afam, hope L4 hope, Sept, snow - I hope you girls are good too!

I'm STILL just impatiently waiting. Have had my first round of bloods and will start the scan/bloods every second day starting next week. I can wait to get my little embies on board too! Im still feeling really apprehensive and nervous about Christmas... Just don't know how I'll cope if we are still not pregnant :( SO many fertile women in my family!!

Have a beautiful day xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope you're good too sandy!! xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Michelle :hi:

Kchope Fab to hear you have another Follie, always good to see there are still growing by the day :happydance: Tuesday will be here before you know it. 

Ash - Woo Hoo PUPO :happydance:

Afam, Kirs_t, Snow, Sept, L4 and anyone ive missed hope you are doing well and moving along nicely :hugs:

AFM - Nothing to report still waiting impatiently for :witch: to show! starting to drive me crazy :wacko: then waitng for my WTF appointment on 26th Nov ONLY 18 days to go (not that im counting), starting to feel like im being left behind and everyone is moving on with there new cycles.:sad2: Think if i knew what was happening with my FET and had an idea of dates i would be happier but will just have to wait impatiently til 26th :brat:


----------



## michelle01

kchope - Remember it only takes one! I am still a little apprehensive, even with my follicle count because this is my 3rd cycle and I just want a BFP for xmas! Hopefully we both get ours ;)

kirs - Are you doing a FET?

Hi Sandy! Hope AF shows soon for you. I know how frustrating it is wanting her to show and she doesn't. Hope you get some answers at your appt.

We have DH's SA today and then hopefully stims start tonight or tomorrow; just have to wait for my call this afternoon to find out.


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! Go blue! :) 

Hi Michelle! Welcome to our complaining corner. :) 

Kchope, that's great that there's another follie on board -- 5 ain't too shabby! Keep your head up over there. :flower:

Sandy, GL and hope you get some answers soon! 

Ash, congrats on getting those babies on board! 

Afam, we are getting so close now! How are you feeling? 

AFM, just finished BCP last night, so now hanging out until I get a period...or don't :) Looking forward to getting things moving this weekend. I got so stressed and sad during the last cycle that I'm spending these last few days on a plan for coping with the next cycle. Acupuncture, walking, green tea, vitamin D, and using a light box in the mornings to get some "sunlight." Here's hoping it helps me stay on an even keel. Any other tips or destressing techniques? I'd love to hear them! 

Snow, L4, Kirst, anyone else I've missed - :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Hi septbride! Yay for finishing your last BCP! I am doing acupuncture this cycle too; it really seems to be helping. I have had 2 failed cycles, so trying to be optomisitic for the third!! I think working out has helped me stay less stressed, but I know once I start stims I will be stopping soon after; it is too hard to keep going.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Michelle!! I have seen you around too! welcome, so glad to have you! Third time lucky lets hope! ;) 17 sounds like a very positive number indeed! What did they do differently this time around?
glad to hear you are enjoying acupuncture, I have been doing it too and it is just lovely. so calming! sounds like your ER is soon, so exciting!

Kc- I like your shout out to blue! :thumbup: it was a little hairy there wasn't it?
good news about your new follicle popping up! don't forget that they may always be able to get some more at the procedure (not sure why this is, it just seems to happen a lot) I have a lot of hope for you missy!!!
I am doing the microflare yes. I'm glad we don't have to wait for AF since I am bleeding so much that I think I won't have much of a lining at the end of the cycle.
ER is so soon! EXCITING!!! :happydance:

Ash- congrats on being PUPO with twins! YAY!!! those embies are just lovely!
Hope you are taking it very easy! :)

Kirs- so are you on meds yet? ou say you will be doing b/w and u/s every second day? That sounds like a lot of work, mine are every 3rd day.
Does everyone else go in that often? they tried to make my first u/s 5 days after I start meds and I was like HECK NO FOLKS so now my furst will be on the 4th day. a little better at least.
sorry about your fertile family. I am jsut waiting for sister to tell me that she's with child. I've been working on my poker face so I don't burst into tears and run screaming from the room. :) christmas is tough isn't it? well dont you worry, you will be one of the smug ones soon enough! ;)

Sandy- aw! I'm sorry you feel that way, I know that feeling and it isn't nice. Can you call your RE and have them move the appointment up? I would try if you can, tell you you are hormonal and losing your marbles and need a consult ASAP. maybe they will take pity? I'm always pushing my clinic to bump me up and move things around, I'm fairly certain they hate me.
but like L4 once said, if you irritate them enough they will work extra hard to get your pg so you can graduate to another doctor! :D funny girl...

Sept- HORRAY for the end of your BCP! hip hip horray! :happydance: it sounds like you are doing everything right! my recommendations would be to add yoga (it has changed my life/outlook and attitude BIG time) and also the circle + bloom IVF audios. it s a download thing and if you put in BABY25 in the coupon/discount code area you can get 25% off. I LOVE it!

https://www.circlebloom.com/

I highly recommend it, it is SO relaxing and therapeutic! :) I'm excited for you to be getting started soon! YAY! :hugs:

crips. this is a long ass post. sorry about that kids! where is snow? big hug to you sister! Hope you are well!

and L4, whats the news on you? just chillin like a villain? :hugs:

did I forget anyone? forgive me if I did, this post is getting LONG. :)

as for moi, nothing new. I have my resolve support group tonight after yoga (hope they dont find me a little stinky- jk, I'll take a change of clothes) which I am looking forward to, Those women can be so lovely and supportive. If any of you want to look for a support group you can look it up on RESOLVE's website. I was resistant to the idea initially but it makes the whole thing more humane and easier when you can all talk to each other and be supportive. It can be very therapeutic. 

I only 4 more days til my baseline! Woot woot! I'm excited! I picked up my microlupron today from the specialty pharmacy. Friday tomorrow! yay! DH and I are going to see a movie- FUN!

hope you are all well! :kiss: and :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - I hope AF shows soon so you can get started! It's always really hard being in limbo. :hugs: We'll all be here to cheer you on when you officially start your cycle! 

Michelle - I guess your DH's SA results came back okay since you are starting your meds tomorrow?

sept - thanks! Those all sound like great de-stressing techniques! I should try some of those! I take baths when I'm stressed but I'm now allowed to do that anymore right now :( Also go pamper yourself, get a pedicure or something, always my favorite! 

afam - I am definitely taking it easy :) OH went to work today and I've just been laying/sitting around on the couch watching movies and knitting :) I've gotten up to use the restroom and make myself food but for the most part I've been sitting around resting. My doctor told me to rest tomorrow and then go back to my normal activities today so ... I think I'm doing a pretty good job. I'm starting to get bored though! I think my OH and I are going to Red Lobster for dinner tonight, I've been craving crab legs! Yay for your baseline! I can't wait for everyone to get started! 

AFM - I got a call from my doctor. He told me that out of the 2 that we didn't transfer yesterday, only 1 survived but he didn't recommend freezing it because it wasn't that great of quality and when you freeze them they degrade a little bit so ... we're not freezing it and I'm a little sad. He did tell me that we transfered two really good embryos yesterday (which they told me yesterday) and that he really didn't think I was going to need it anyways. At least my doctor is staying positive! So, anyways, I'm sad about that but it's okay, I won't need it ;) Also, it's not worth the 1000$ to freeze 1 embryo when my insurance will allow me to do 3 more ivf cycles if need be.


----------



## Afamilygal

Im sorry Ash, that must have been hard to hear but I like your Dr, I dont think you will need it! and it is great that your insurance will help you 3 more times, that is very lucky indeed! :)
good for you for taking it easy. what are you knitting?
I started knitting a baby turban but I got bored (like always!) I was hoping to pick it back up in my TWW, maybe you will inspire me!


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Afamilygal! I love acupuncture! I didn't do it my previous 2 cycles, so when I had the failed second cycle, my FS recommended it. This cycle they are going back to the same protocol as the first cycle, just doing 525iu of Follistum; first cycle I did only 225 and I was just a slow responder. My second cycle they switched things completely and it was just a bust. So hopefully with the added acu and increased dose, things will be better this one. Glad you are starting soon!

Yes Ash, DH's SA came back good, so we got the green light to start :) Glad to hear you are taking it easy; let the little ones snuggle in ;) And I am sure that this cycle will give you your BFP!


----------



## ashknowsbest

afam - thanks, it's not so bad really. I'm actually knitting my OH a cabled scarf, I'll attach a picture so you can see. It's not finished, i have to stretch it out a little so that the cables are more pronounced but I'll probably do that tomorrow or something, right now I don't really feel like it. And that part takes a while anyways cause you have to soak it in water then lay it out and pin it down ... craziness! You should pick your knitting back up! It's fun and it keeps your mind off of TTC! :) 

Michelle - so glad to hear everything worked out!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Here's the scarf I'm knitting for Jason :)

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0639.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0640.jpg


----------



## L4hope

Ok ladies, I take about 24 hours off and as always you have given me WAY too much to keep track of! I'll try my best, but thinking of you all!! Here goes nothing....

Ash, sounds like you're doing a good job of relaxing so your little embabies can settle in for the long haul! Im sorry to hear you didn't get any to freeze. It's hard not to be disappointed. But you have two beautiful embabies that will hopefully bring you your bfp! I wish I knew how to knit. Definitely seems like a relaxing hobby. The scarf looks great! 

Michelle, yay for a good report today. Now comes the fun part...shots shots shots!! In another thread we joked about singing the chorus of that one song that just says shots shots shots shots shots!! :haha: Gets you pumped!

Afam, baseline tomorrow?! How did that sneak up on me? I'm so excited for you to get started, I just know this is going to be your cycle!! :hugs:

Sept, last bcp...so jealous here! You said you may or may not get your period? Does getting AF versus not change anything about when you start stimming? 

Kchope another follicle that's great! You just might get a few more by the time all is said and done!!

Kits, gotta love the every other day appts! They did that with my first cycle, but for this one it seems a little less often. Maybe since they know how I'll respond. Who knows! I too was just thinking about Christmas and how I'll be finding out if this cycle worked or not VERY close to Christmas. While I'm really trying hard to keep my positive it's gonna work this time attitude... The realistic side of me knows I have an equal chance that if won't and then what? But you know what, to go through this just shows we are strong women! We will get through just like everything else up until now. We are women here us roar!! Grrrr!!! 

Sandy :hugs: As family gal pointed out my perspective...nothing like giving them a little more incentive to knock you up and send you back to your OB :haha: Seriously though, sometimes they need a little extra squawking to get what you need from them. 

Snow, how's it going?? You're chillin too waiting for next AF for FET right?

Afm, yes I'm still chillin like a villain. One more week of bcp then I'll finally get to see some action!! Whew that was a forever post.. Hopefully I got everyone!! :kiss:


----------



## Kirs_t

Good morning girls!

Thanks for the gorgeous post L4hope! you are so thoughtful and positive and made me smile :flower:

Actually i love how positive and hopeful all of you ladies are - it is so nice to debrief and have such great support. I don't really know anyone close to me who has had to go through infertility so it so good to ask questions and hear your stories. How do you ladies find friends and family understand? I have a few people who really get it - and alot who just have no idea! I feel like some just can't seem to comprehend what it is like to face infertility and fear never having children. Alot seem to shrug it off as no big deal. Maybe that's just the space I'm in today... sorry for the rant!

Michelle - how's it all going? Yep I'm doing a FET this time and feel exciting to have started the cycle!

Afam - Yoga sounds great! Have you been doing it long? I am thinking of booking in to a yoga retreat in early Feb on the East Coast of Aus. 
Good luck for your baseline - will be thinking of you and hope it goes well!

KChop - how are you feeling? not long now till ER!

Ash - impressive knitting! :) wish i knew how!

Sandy and Snow - hope the waiting goes quick! I hate waiting :) Snow - have you started FET cycle yet?

Sept - sounds like you are doing a great job at destressing! I need to take a few of your tips. I love acupuncture too. It works wonders for me. I go in all strung out and then float out!

Hope I didnt miss anyone! As I mentioned - just gearing up to start the everyother day appt's on monday! My ovulation varies and can be as early as day 9 - 10 so I guess just to make sure we don't miss anything! Have told my boss I will need 3 days off after transfer. I am looking forward to doing nothing at all. IVF can be tough to juggle with work. Are you ladies working? How do you find it?

Sorry about the essay!
lots of love xxx


----------



## Snowbunny

Wow! This thread has been on fire! I have had a crazy couple of days at work and had to entertain some visitors from our head office, so wasn't home til late.

Let me try to catch up here...

Ash - girl you are talented! That scarf is gorgeous!!! I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties, but you have 2 fantastic blasts on board, so you won't need any. 

Michelle - It sounds like you have a good plan for your '3rd times the charm' cycle. Good luck.

Afam - seriously, baseline tomorrow! Wow. I'm excited to root you on through your journey! Love your posts - I laugh my butt off.

Sept - How excited are you that its your last bcp? I hate those dang things, made me a crazy witch ;)

Kchope - how ya doin? I'm happy there's another embie on board. There may even be more.

kirst - Enjoy your weekend before shots. I haven't started my FET cycle yet. I am hoping AF is here on Nov. 30th, then I will phone in my day 3 monitoring and my endometrial biopsy (yeowch!).

Sandy - get on em! You need to stay on top of them for sure. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.

L4 - I totally get your worries about Christmas. If we get to do our fet in December we will be finding out over the holidays and it scares the bejeezus out me. Like you I'm trying to stay positive.

Have I missed anyone? So sorry if I did. Thinking bout all of you.


----------



## L4hope

Kirs, gotta love that we are all from around the world. You say good morning and it's 10pm for me right now! :haha: I'm glad I could make you smile. I figure, theres enough crying that we need to counterbalance it with some smiles and laughter. Plus I'm sure that helps calm us too. 
It's absolutely wonderful to have everyone here on BnB. Nobody else truly understands the way we do. I have a couple of friends who I can talk to, but not like I talk to everyone here. It's just so hard for others to comprehend everything. Plus I have some friends who don't have kids and aren't planning to have any so they really don't get it. And yes there are always the ones who don't take it seriously or even pull the " you just need to relax" so then you want to strangle them rather than talk to them! Bottom line... Bless you all!! :kiss:
As for work and IVF, yes I am working too. It definitely can be tough.. However i find it also to be a helpful distraction so as not to obsess all day every day. I'm a teacher so I'm off in the summer. My first fresh cycle was over the summer. It was nice because I didn't have the stress of work or taking time off. But sitting home all day long and no working out... I was going a little crazy. Now with doing this fresh cycle working I hate that I have the stress and you always worry about everything. I work at many different schools, so I have to drive around all day. I sometimes am carrying a lot of things into my building which I'm a bit concerned about after transfer. Hopefully it will make the tww fly by though!


----------



## michelle01

Ash - Wow, that scarf looks amazing! I have 2 right hands when it comes to that kind of stuff :haha: How are you doing?

L4 - One week will go quickly!

Kirs - It is going good; start stims today :) I work full-time and it is hard to juggle. This cycle I decided to take a week and a half off, so my ER and ET will fall within that time. I didn't want to stress about that this cycle. So I am off work from 11/19 through 11/27 :)

Thanks Snowbunny :) I really hope I am third time lucky!!

Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a great weekend.

I started stimming this morning; I feel like a human pin cushion :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

hiya peeps! I am so sleepy I don't have it in me to do the rounds but know that I loves each and every one of youse! :D Sounds like everyone is feeling relatively positive which I am happy to hear! more tomorrow friends! 
but I also thought I should mention that my baseline isn't until Monday, sorry for the mix up, I wish it was tomorrow! :D that would be BadA.

sleep well darlings! (and good morning to those of you on the other side of the globe!)
MUA!


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope, kirs, snow and michelle thanks! 

l4hope - Yay for only 1 more weeks on bcp's!! It's so exciting to get started! 

kirs - When I went through the stiming process I worked up until the 2nd week and then I took off until .... this Monday. I'm a part time nanny though so it's easy for me to take off .. other people can't do that but if you can I would suggest doing it. By the 2nd week of stiming you're bloated and uncomfortable and then you're in a little bit of pain after ER and then for ET you want to be home resting so ... hopefully you can make that work! 

Michelle - yay for starting! It will fly by now! 

AFM - I'm 4dp5dt and I'm having some "symptoms". I'm really trying not to over analyze them but it's hard. I'm having pinching, cramping, I'm very tired, hungry all of the time, and dizzy. I know all of these things can be caused by the progesterone so I'm just listing them if anyone is interested. I've been laying around a lot, eating a lot, knitting, sleeping, doing everything I'm supposed to be doing after the ET. My doctor didn't tell me to be on bedrest, just to take it easy, no sex, no lifting heavy objects but he told me not to lay down all day either because it can limit blood flow and that's not good for implantation so I kind of just carried on like normal and avoided the things they told me to .. so, hopefully this works! I go back to work tomorrow and I'm excited because it will keep me busy. I'm thinking about testing early just because my beta is on Friday and I'm working Friday so if I test on Thursday and it's negative then I can have that whole day to cry and mope and then even though they're going to make me go in for my beta on Friday at least I would have already been prepared....I'm just trying to figure out what's going to work best for me. I've decided too that the earliest I will test, if I even decide that's what I'm going to do would be 6dp5dt so .. Tuesday.


----------



## Afamilygal

hiya folks! oh man, I hardly know where to start! I never did sign on yesterday and do the personals, whoops! instead I spent the whole day making a video for my dad (He is turning 70 this coming Saturday, I can't believe it! 70! It's hard to believe! he is still so youthful and handsome. 70 today is not what 70 used to be I suppose :) TG!!)
that and I went to a local Herb Shop and while I was there there was a psychic! so GUESS what I did?!?! HA! I did... not even sure why I did it, DH would be pissed if he knew. 
She didn't really say all that much. I omitted a lot of details in the beginning but eventually just asked her. She was a bit cagey on the details (probably cause she doesn't know them- ha!)
but she did say she saw a little girl. but she said 12 months. I was like say WHAT now, like I have 12 months. BAH! so... that was that. another odd experience to add to my ever growing list. :)

so on to the personals:

Ash- horray for having symptoms- that is exciting! Do you worry that Tuesday might be a bit soon to test? I hate to be a downer its just cause it might not even be able to read it and you'll get sad when you may not even need to be. but what do I know? I'll bet you're chomping at the bit to test! :) do whatever feels right.
your scarf is v. pretty btw!

Michelle- YAY for the stimming!! :happydance: let the games begin!!

L4- I HATE the 'just relax' thing, its like "Um... there is no relaxing thing about this let alone, JUST relaxing. YOU relax! grumble grumble..." :dohh: that is something the psychic said to me she told me "they are telling me to tell you to relax" I was no. OH no, I just NOT just pay you $30 for you to tell me to relax. I should have stole her tarot cards until the apologized.
so less than a week for you now lady! heeeey now...

Snow- glad I could make you laugh! L4 is right that we can use all the laughter we can get! :) this sh*t is depressing ... so how are you?

Kirs- Yoga retreat? FUN! I am jealous, that sounds to die for! good luck at your appointment tomorrow!

Sandy- how the waiting going? hope you're staying sane! :hugs:

KC- how are you? getting close now to ER eh? is it still set for Tues? so exciting! you ready?

afm, not much happening, just the usual tarot card readings and home video compilations that make me cry... :) HA! :wacko:
baseline is tomorrow! YAY! 
please lord, let there be no cysts so I can finally move forward. amen.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Afam - I don't think Tuesday is too early to test, I mean it might be but if you look at this chart https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer and look at the 5 day transfer, it's a general timeline of what happens so by 6dp5dt HCG starts to build. If it is negative i'm not going to look too into it, i just read that a lot of ladies to get their bfp's at this date. :) On another thread this girl just got her bfp this morning and she's 6 days past her FET ... so we'll see! :)


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! 

Afam, I would have done the same thing with the psychic. What the heck, right? And happy birthday to your papa. 

L4, I hate the "relax" thing too! People who aren't relaxed sure seem to get pregnant every single day. I know, because a whole slew of my non-relaxed friends are preggers. 

Kirs, yoga retreat sounds fab. Have an amazing time. I'm about to go do some yoga outside. Sunlight and exercise all in one go. 

Ash, GL with testing! 

AFM, I started the Lupron last night and had my baseline this morning. Just got the call, I got the green light to start stimming! So bring on the Follistim/Menopur. Excited to get started and relieved I didn't have cysts this time. Phew. 

Snow, Sandy, KChope, Michelle, anyone else I've missed -- hope you're all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Hello all! Hope everyone had a good weekend! I was in Maryland at my MIL's for the weekend so my hubby could help update a couple bathrooms for her. He's been working his tush off painting, laying tile, installing new toilets and vanities. He actually is still there so he can funish up tomorrow. Me, I was productive too. Went shopping and got most Xmas gifts for my nieces and nephews. It always feels good to get that out of the way! I take my first Lupron shot tonight and only 4 more days of bcp!! Yippee skipee!

Ash it's always tough to decide when or if to test. Let us know when you do and hopefully you'll be announcing the first of many bfp's!

Afam, go figure you saw a psychic who didn't really know anything! :haha: Im sure there are some out there who actually might be able to see things, but there are soo many sheisters too. It's definitely tempting though!! Yay for baseline tomorrow!

Sept very exciting start for you! No cysts and your all set to stim!! Wahoo!!

All other ladies, check in soon and say hey. :)


----------



## Sandy83

Ding Dong the :witch: is here, which old witch the wicked witch. Ding Dong the wicked witch :witch: is HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

As you can probly tell she has eventually arrived! Only a week late not bad. I did phone my clinic and there are all really lovely and considerate and listened to my rant! I tried to change my appt but they are completely booked up til Dec, so can not change but they put my mind at rest as they said even if i came in earlier nothing would happen til beginning of dec with meds etc with it being a FET cycle. They have said when i come in on 26th they need me and DH to be there so we can sign consent forms etc to move on to FET. So little happier. 

Just got into work so will do personal soon xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

Just a quick one - to stop in and say hi! How are you all? I hope you are well and had a great weekend! :flower:
Mine was lovely - had DH work Christmas Party on Saturday night (I know how ridiculously early is that!) but it was a great night and then took my little nephews swimming on Sunday.
Had my blood this morning and hormone levels are looking good. As long as they stay good - i may not have to have any drugs for this fet cycle! More bloods and scan on Wednesday! Transfer will be 6 days after i ovulate naturally.
I'm hoping transfer happens early next week as if it is the week after i will miss the last week of the year with my class :( hurry up and bust out the egg ovaries!

Talk to you soon girls xx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Got a bit of time to do some personals!

Afam - Typical about the psychic i saw one last year and got told i would be pregnant with twins between june and Nov this year. Obviously that hasnt happen so bit Sceptical now! :hugs:

Sept - Great news that there are no cysts and yay starting stims! :happydance:

L4 - Glad you had a good weekend. Yay for only 4 more days on bcp :happydance:

Ash - Are you testing early?????

Kirs_t - Fx'd that your ET is next week :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing good look forward to seeing some updated posts. xx


----------



## Afamilygal

well my baseline was all clear- NO CYSTS, HORRRAY!!!! so now we have the A OK to start lupron on Thurs and stims on Sat!
YIPPEEE!!!!

I am very excited. totally petrified but excited and hopeful too. :)

ash- good luck on testing!

sept- yay to your all clear too! congrats on starting the stims! YAY! 

L4- sheisters. you are FUNNY. good call on getting some xmas shopping out of the way. I love buying presents, its the 'must buy by this date' that give me hives.

Sandy- yippee for AF arriving! and BUMMER about your crappy psychic but maybe she was a bit wrong and by Nov she meant Dec... here's to hoping! :) 

Kirs- YAY for no drugs!!! :thumbup: I'll X my fingers for you that it stays that way!

love to all the other ladies!


----------



## kchope

Hi all you lovely ladies!

L4 - ONLY 3 more days of BCP!!! YAY!!:happydance: You also reminded me that I need to start xmas shopping as well. Glad you had a wonderful weekend away!

Afam - Thinking of you and hope your baseline scan went well today! 

Sept - YAY for starting stims! Everything will fly by now...I'm even in shock how fast 2 weeks went for myself!

Ash - Didn't get a chance to respond lately but wanted to let you know the scarf is amazing! I def need to start a hobby here real soon as I've become more of a hermit these days. Good luck with testing whenever you decide to do so...I also hope to be an earlier tester but sometimes I have to do a hcg booster shot which does not help with testing early :shrug:

Michelle - hope you had a nice weekend and moving along with stims! How many acu sessions have you done? Are you doing 2x's a week now?

Kirs - such great news that your hormones look lovely and the fact you may not need meds!! I'm sure we all wish we did not need to inject ourselves with these crazy drugs!

Sandy - :happydance: YAY so glad the witch showed up!! I hope that brings you some peace and know that December will be here before you know it!

Snow - how are you doing girl? hope all is well with you!

AFM, I've continued to keep the car in gear and am scheduled for ER tomorrow. This time round I feel so much more bloated with cramps and I only have a handful of follies how is that possible? Yesterday I thought I was ovulating all day and was in panic mode. Today the sun is out but very cold...I'm racing against the clock to get so much work done and I'm failing miserably before I call off tomorrow (nobody knows). I honestly don't know how any of us ladies have managed the TTC and juggling work. With all the emotions it's been amazing that I can put on my happy face once I get to work. Thinking of all you ladies!!

It's time to start gambling


----------



## kchope

YAY AFAM!!!!!!! I knew all would go well for your scan today!! :happydance:



Afamilygal said:


> well my baseline was all clear- NO CYSTS, HORRRAY!!!! so now we have the A OK to start lupron on Thurs and stims on Sat!
> YIPPEEE!!!!
> 
> I am very excited. totally petrified but excited and hopeful too. :)


----------



## kchope

I have one other question for you ladies...of course with all the timing of everything my DH has been sick since Friday. We already have sperm issues do you think being sick will have any impact for tomorrow?? He does not have a fever and I know sperm takes 3 months or so to mature but it's just been on my mind...it never fails!!!


----------



## L4hope

Kchope Yay for ER tomorrow!! How exciting...can't wait to hear how you make out. I'm not really sure if being sick would effect hubby's swimmers, but I would think that it won't impact anything since this batch is already matured like you said. 

AFam, I said it once already and I'll say it again...Yay for no cysts!!! :wohoo: Can't wait for you to start stimming and get some good follies growing!

Kirs, that's awesome you can do your FET with no meds! Wow I can't imagine not having to take anything. Next week will be here in no time for you!

Sandy, glad to hear that pain in the toucous AF showed up for you. December FET here you come!


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks guys! I am excited! :D

KC- good luck at ER tomorrow! WOPPEE! exciting!!! I second what L4 says about the swimmers, I think it should be just fine. :)

L4- the toucous... LOVE it!


----------



## septbride

Kchope, best of luck with your ER tomorrow! Hoping for tons of eggs. I don't think your hubby being sick will be a problem. I think it would matter if he had been sick 2 months ago when those guys started to develop? 

Afam, yay for clear baseline and starting Lupron/stims!! We're in this together, girl. 

Sandy, congrats on AF! One more hurdle out of the way. 

L4, almost done with BCP!! Congrats on the Xmas shopping. That's awesome. 

Michelle, how are stims treating you? 

Kirst, amazing that you might not need drugs! That would be so great. 

AFM, I'm on day 3 of Lupron and day 2 of stims. So far so good. Just hanging out and jabbing myself until Friday, when I go for my first estradiol check. I have low AMH, so I'm a little anxious to get the update on my response to the meds. Last time I ended up with 7 eggs and was super happy to get that many. FX'ed it's the same this time! 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## michelle01

Afam - Yay for no cysts and starting!

Kchope - Good luck with ER! I am still doing acu but only once a week and will go before and after ET. 

Sept - Yay for starting and no cysts!!

Sandy - WooHoo for AF :)

I had my day four scan today, e2 is only 153. I am a little frustrated, however they increased my follistum at night to 450iu. Hopefully that does the trick. I go back Thursday for another scan. I have 18 follicles, largest is 9.6.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning! 

Kchope - Good luck for ER today :hugs:

Afam - Yay! glad baseline was all clear! :happydance:

Sept - Good luck for Friday im sure everything will be fine. :hugs:

Michelle - sorry you were frustrated witht he results of your scan but 18 follies is great news and sure they are growing nicely. 

Ash, Snow, L4 Kirs_t and everyone else hope you are well and moving along nicely xx


----------



## michelle01

Thanks Sandy! 

I think the lupron really supresses me. Last cycle I did not use lupron and my e2 was 308 at day four. Unfortunately I don't remember what my day four was on my first cycle when I used lupron, but I think the increase will help! I go back on Thursday for another scan and keeping my FX'ed that things are good. Last cycle I only had 13 follicles and got 10 eggs, so I hope that with more follies this time, I will get more eggs. I do know that quality over quantity is better though ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey everyone - sorry I've been absent. I've had some busy nights, but been following and thinking about all of you

Michelle - I hope you get lots of high quality embies this time.

Kchope - How are you doing? So excited to hear your report.

Afam - woo hoo! Clear baseline...I knew it:happydance:

Sandy - so happy the :witch: made her appearance. I think she is really evil...shows up early when you don't want her and late when you do.

Kirst - that is great news that you may do this cycle without drugs. I always wonder if my body would react differently.

Septbride - hope the jabbing is going okay. Myself, I didn't mind the shots as much as the monitoring...blood work makes me scared...lol.

I hope I didn't miss too many people...much love.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well?

I have been checking in and glad to see everyone is on track and moving along with their cycles!

KC - I hope your ER goes well too. Will be thinking about you! I find them really scary and exciting at the same time.

Sandy - glad you are set to start!

Sept - good luck for your bloods - let us know how you go! how are you going with the jabbing?

Afam - how are you? started stimming?

Michelle - hope you're feeling ok too? hope you get lots of eggies!

L4 and Snow - how are you girls going? x

I went in for bloods and scan this morning and am feeling a bit defeated.... my endo lining was only 7 and the nurse said that is the minimum cut off that they will go ahead with transfer.... I am a bit worried - will it get thicker in the next few days? is it even worth doing the transfer if it's that thin? and what is a good lining?? is it over 10? Sorry for all the questions!
Turns out i do have some meds on this cycle (I'm still pretty clueless at all this!) but it's just a trigger shot when i am about to ovulate... does anyone know why this would be?
have some joyful progesterone pessaries too. ugh! 

This baby making business is definitely a rollercoaster ride! One minute I'm so excited and positive and the next is absolute fear and worry that it's going wrong. I guess it's cos we've got so much on the line... But having said that... I like to think that when we are finally mummies one day - we will have a perspective on motherhood that others wont have. I'm hoping it makes me worry less about the small stuff and feel so grateful for my baby - even through those sleepless nights and all to come! maybe it's rose coloured glasses - what do you girls think?

Lots of love xxx


----------



## michelle01

kirs - Sorry you are feeling so defeated; it seems we all have our ups and downs during this process. I am not sure where your lining needs to be, but I know mine has been around 11 during both previous transfers. I am sure your lining will get there ;) And the trigger shot is to bring on ovulation; are you doing a FET or a fresh cycle? 

Hope everyone else is doing good!

I go in tomorrow for my next scan. I have been feeling so sick this cycle :sick: The headaches and nausea are getting to me. ONE more week till ER..cannot wait!


----------



## Afamilygal

morning ladies! (or not morning to some of you!)

Kirs- I am inclined to believe that this whole experience puts us all at an advantage (one of the only ones!) when it comes to gratitude. I think when things come easily, people become more complacent and forget to enjoy what it is that they have (or feel entitled to it) so having been through what we all have, there is something unique that we have that the 'fertiles' don't. We have perspective. I do think though that it is easy to lose perceptive given enough time and it is really important to never forget these important lessons we have learned. I think it would be a shame to have this advantage and let ourselves forget.
There are a lot of women who once pregnant no longer feel infertile and are prepared to let go of all of this (or who force themselves to forget as it is quite traumatic) and although it is important to move on, I also think it is wise to remember. That is how we keep our gratitude and humility.
I'm never going to be happy about what I have been through, but it has taught me more about myself, my relationships, my life than I ever thought I cold learn. And however bananas it sounds, I am grateful for these lessons. It is has been rally hard to find gratitude in all of this as there is so much I feel 'missing' but I have found it and it is changed me forever.

I think it is ok to feel the 'rollercoaster'. to be fearful at this time makes sense after everything we have been through but it is so important to have hope, to believe that maybe this CAN happen. 
For so long I was afraid to hope or have faith in myself but now I see that's what I need more than anything. I was afraid to let my guard down in case things didn't work and I would be hurt again.
But I will hurt no matter what I do now- there is no protecting your heart, not here in this most dangerous area. So it is better to be open and to try to trust knowing that there is always a chance you will be hurt.

I have more hope than I have ever felt and I know very well what my odds are and what the Dr's think but I deserve this chance and so do all of you.
:)

about your lining Kirs, I just don't know- what did your clinic say? I do know that it will get thicker throughout your cycle, I would ask them if there is anything you can take to help it get where it needs to be.

Snow-hello lady!

michelle- GL with your scan tomorrow- 18 is great!!! Im sure your E2 will catch up.

Sandy- hiya!

Sept- horray for stabbing yourself! :) (you know what I mean) can't wait to hear your report of what is cooking on Friday! Is it an am appointment?

L4- what's happening sista?

afm, I start lupron tomorrow am. yippee! stims on Fri (I'm a little anxious about the menopur - never done those before, it sure is a lot of mixing!) and my first u/s is next Tuesday! I am so excited and nervous! PLEASE be more than 4!!!!

love to all! :kiss:


----------



## michelle01

Afamilygal - Yay for starting lupron and stims on Friday! The menopur is pretty simple once you do it a few times. The first time I had to mix it, I put a u-tube video on to help me :) And I suggest after you get it drawn up in the syringe, to let it sit for 5-10 minutes before injecting it. That helps it dilute the powder more and it won't burn going in; and inject it slowly ;) FX'ed for your scan Tuesday too!!!


----------



## septbride

Kirst/Afam: I agree that this process does change us and puts us in a position of appreciating what we have. It may be a struggle when we're sleep-deprived and frazzled with a new baby, but we can always remember how badly we wanted this to happen and feel grateful even during the hard times. I hope, anyway! And Kirst, don't worry about your lining -- it will get thicker every day. My docs don't even report the lining thickness. I don't think it's an issue until you get right up to the day of transfer. 

Michelle, GL with your scan!! 

Afam, don't worry about the Menopur. Did they give you the Q-cap thingies? If so, I recommend using them. My suggestion is to put the Q-cap on, tilt the diluent bottle upside down to get as much as you need in there, and then squirt it all into the vial of powder. Repeat that process with each vial (turn it upside down) to get all the liquid back into the syringe. I don't find that Menopur burns much, but I've heard people say it helps to ice the area for a few mins. before injecting. Good luck! 

AFM, shots are going fine so far. Just hanging out until my appt on Friday morning. Oh, my hubby left the Lupron sitting out overnight last night so we had to order a new vial. :dohh:

Snow, Sandy, L4, Kchope, hi there! :wave:


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks Michelle! and sorry about the headaches and nausea.. that's no fun :(


----------



## kchope

If infertility has taught me anything, its that there is no such thing as pure excitement...

Yesterday 2 eggs were retrieved out of 4 follicles. Not sure what happened with my singleton on the left ovary I suppose it was on vacation and never materialized. When the Dr gave me the update I just remember saying 2 and bawling. I remember crying and be so out of it at the same time that I didn't get a chance to ask if I ovulated the other 2 eggs or if they were just plain empty. My Estrogen sure told another story leading up to retrieval. I guess that's a question for down the road. 

So me being the worry wart you could only imagine the rest of day was just filled with disappointment and me being miserable....are the 2 eggs mature, will they fertilize, what are the friggin chances this can all work out!!!??? uggh

Today I received the fert report and it appears that we definitely have 1 fertilized and will receive another status on the 2nd tomorrow. Dr was not able to give status just yet so another night it is - please please fertilize little embie!!

Looks like I'm still alive and the game is on for another day! Please pray for us!! 
xxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Afamilygal

KC- oh dear, I'm sorry. :( I know that must have been very upsetting and I'm sure you don't want me to say "it only takes one" but it is true and you already have at least one. but I am praying for your 2nd little embie!!! grow little guy!!! I think you will end up being one of those stories about women who don't get a lot of follicles but end up getting pg on that one or two embryos! Keep faith friend!

Sept- I only just saw your post! not sure how I missed it! thanks for the advice. My nurse said not to use the Q caps cause she said you don't get all the medicine out with it (?)
sorry about the lupron- that is maddening!


----------



## michelle01

Kchope - Massive :hug: your way! I am praying for your other embie. Will they do a 3 day transfer?

Afam - I use the q cap too; not sure why they would say it doesn't get all the medicine, I have never had any issues with it. It is funny how all FS are different!


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks Michelle. I know, I was confused since I had heard they were awesome. but now she has scared me!
bah! :dohh:

I just realized we haven't heard anything from Ash- you out there lady? did you test yet?


----------



## septbride

kchope, I'm so sorry to hear about your stressful ER. Sending hugs and thinking of your little growing embies. Here's hoping they're troopers and that two is all you need. 

Afam, see how it goes with the Menopur. I started using the Q-caps because I couldn't get all the liquid out with the regular needle, but it may work out better for you. GL!


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been mia just been really busy with work. We had one of our hearing teachers suddenly go out on leave, so the rest of us have to cover her caseload! Ugh just what I needed right now...not!! Sorry if I leave some of you out, there's just too much to catch up on. 

Ash how's it going my dear?

Kchope Im so sorry for your disappointing ER! :hugs: This definitely does change our perspective on being excited. I'll keep you in my prayers and hopefully your other embie fertilizes for you. 

Michelle that stinks you've been feeling so bad this round of stimming. You're almost there! I go back to my train quotes.. I think I can, I think I can! 

Familygal I guess you just have to go with your doc right? This is one time where we can drive each other bonkers since our docs are all a little different. I used the Q caps as I was told to to make it easier to get the meds out. I didn't experience any burning with it before. So who knows, maybe you won't either. Happy Lupron shot tonight! 

Kits I agree, your lining should thicken up for you. Apparently ovidrel can help it thicken some but I would ask your doc if there's anything else you can do to help beef it up. 

Sept glad things are going well with your shots. Im surprised you refrigerate your Lupron, I was told not to refrigerate Lupron or menopur. Maybe you could double check to see if it's still ok? 

Sandy, Snow, anyone else I missed, hope you're having a good week!

Afm, I take my last bcp tomorrow..FINALLY!!! I have been taking Lupron since Sunday. It's weird because I almost feel more normal taking my nightly shots then when I take nothing! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi girls. Thanks for thinking of me. I haven't been on a lot because I got a bfn 3 days in a row and I'm just really not feeling too up to being on this site lately. I'm kind of in this "feel bad for myself" stage and I'm waiting for it to pass. I can feel it getting better today but it's still awful. My beta is in 2 days and honestly, I know it's a BFN ... I should definitely be seeing SOMETHING on my tests and I'm not so ... I've already prepared myself for that negative beta and at this point I can't wait to just meet with my doctor and talk about what went wrong this cycle and what we can do to next cycle to fix it. Oh and most importantly when we can start the next cycle, because I would like to do it ASAP! 

I'm sorry for not doing personals but I'm really not in a chatting mood lately. I hope you are all doing wonderful though and getting ready for the holidays!


----------



## missnicole

I've been stocking this journal for a while. I hope you don't mind me joining? I just had my ET Tuesday and my beta in scheduled for next Wednesday! I really hate the waiting!


----------



## L4hope

Ash so sorry your hpts are negative. I understand completely how you feel. There's always a chance they could be wrong...it's not over till beta comes back. I know it's hard to believe when it's happening to you. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you are surprised on Friday with a bfp! No worries about staying away...take all the time you need. We will be here for you when you're ready! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

missnicole said:


> I've been stocking this journal for a while. I hope you don't mind me joining? I just had my ET Tuesday and my beta in scheduled for next Wednesday! I really hate the waiting!

Welcome Missnicole! Is this your first ET? How many did you transfer and was it day 3 or 5? Good luck!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
Just a quick one from me as I just got to work!

I just wanted to say - Kchop I am thinking of you and really hope you get good news about your 2nd embie today. You are definitely still in the game! Hope you're feeling ok.

Ash - I am thinking of you too.... :hugs: I completely understand that you need some time right now. The grief is so overwhelming... take all the time you need and I am praying that your beta comes back with a positive result.

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the great posts - It was lovely to wake up this morning and read all your thoughts about this infertility rollercoaster.
Love to all xxx


----------



## missnicole

Thanks L4. This is my first ET. It wasn't as bad as I thought, although the progesterone shots aren't fun! I did a 5 days transfer and they transferred 2.


----------



## Snowbunny

Ash - I am so sorry about the negative tests.:hugs: I'll keep my fingers crossed that it was a late implantation. Take all the time you need for yourself and DH...we'll be ready to cheer you on whenever you come back.

kchope - fingers crossed for your second embie. You are definitely still in the game.

kirst - this is such an emotional process. I have days when I struggle just seeing babies :cry: Your feelings are never wrong - only people who have been through this crazy journey will understand. Don't worry too much about your lining...everyone is very different. My lining never really gets any higher than 9. They told me that 'is just me' and as long as it is 7 or higher they would transfer.

Michelle - sorry you're feeling ill from the meds. You're almost there...hang tough!

Afam - I wish I could provide some help with the menopur, but I didn't take that. fx'd for Friday.

Septbride - gotta love our hubbies, eh?! Lol! Good luck Friday.

L4 - last bcp tomorrow!!! :happydance:

missnicole - Welcome!

Hey to anyone I missed.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Kchope - So sorry to hear they only got 2 eggs, but glad to hear one fertilisied and looking forward to hearing about your 2nd one. As the ladies have said it only takes one. :hugs: and sending you lots on :dust::dust::dust:

L4 - Yay for last BCP! :happydance:

Ash - So sorry on your bfn. Its still not totally over there has been the rare case that the hpt are wrong fx'd for the beta and you get your BFP! Just take all the time you need and concentrate on you and OH thats all thats is important right now! :hugs:

Missnicole - Hi :hi:

Afam - I did menopur and found it absolutely fine with mixing the medicine and got an expert at it by the end. Quick question tho what are Q caps?????????

Hope everyone else are doing well, 

AFM - No update just on countdown til 26th! xx


----------



## michelle01

Ash - :hugs: I am still holding out for your beta tomorrow and hoping that you will be surprised with a bfp!

L4 - Yay for last bcp :)

Hi missnicole! Are you testing early?

Sandy - Q caps are a plastic cap you put onto the syringe that you use to get the liquid out and then inject that into the menopur powder. Its not a needle, but rather all plastic, then once you mix the liquid with the powder, you put on the smaller needle to inject.

Praying for your embie kchope!

Kirs - How are you doing?

Hope everyone else is doing good! I have my scan in less then an hour! Hoping to hear good news ;)


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw Ash, I'm sorry dear, this can't be easy. The girls are right, take the time you need and be good to yourself. You NEVER know so it might not be time to give up hope entirely. FX!

L4- It wasn't the Dr who advised me, it was the nurse. I'm going to try it the original way first and if it is really hard then try the Q caps. :) so last day of BCP eh? YAY!!!
I like that you feel more normal with the shots- I think it just means that you really like DOING something and feeling like you are helping/making an active difference. :) (or did you mean physically better? in that case, Idk what that means! maybe that you crazy :haha:)

Hi Missnicole! welcome and GL on wed! :)

Kirs- hiya! were you able to talk to you clinic about taking something for the lining?

Hi Snow! hows it hanging?

Sandy- countdown! woo!!! (I think Michelle answered your Q about the Qcaps, I've never used them before but its only for use with menopur I think) 

michelle- GL with your scan!!! :happydance:

afm, first lupron shot DOWN! (and only 53 to go! :dohh:) JK, I know I shouldn't think like that. Truly though I am grateful to be doing it at all. HORRAY! :happydance:


----------



## missnicole

I will probably test before I go in for my beta on Wednesday! I think that I would rather know before going in? :wacko:


----------



## michelle01

I just got back from my scan; 10 follies on each side...WOOT WOOT! That is more then I have ever had with any previous cycle and she also said there looks like there could be a few more. The largest is 12, there are 11's and 10's as well and they are growing evenly on each side; something that didn't happen before either; I always had a couple dominent ones before!! Just waiting for the call now this afternoon on my estrodial level.


----------



## L4hope

Michelle that's an amazing follie report!! :wohoo:

Familygal, 53 shots ha! We actually should count. Who knows that might be a pretty accurate count! :haha: Thankfully no I'm not crazy(at least not yet) I don't physically feel normal on shots. But yes I agree it makes us feel proactive about nipping this infertility thing in the bud!!


----------



## septbride

WOW Michelle!! That's so great! What sort of protocol are you doing? 

Ash, so sorry about the BFN. Hope the beta says different..you're not out yet! 

Welcome, missnicole! :wave: Congrats on the ET! 

KChope, thinking about you and thinking good thoughts for your little embies. Grow, babies, grow! 

Afam, yay for starting the Lupron! 

L4/Snow, yeah they told me to refrigerate the diluted Lupron. I called the pharmacy and they said it stays good for 72 hours after it's been left out of the fridge, so I ordered a new one. DH is no longer in charge of putting the meds away. :haha:

Sandy, Kirst, and anyone I missed -- hi! :hugs:


----------



## kchope

Hi all,

Just wanted to give a quick update on me - ET is scheduled for tomorrow. We will be transferring 1 embie and praying this is the one! Since I don't have much to go on here it will need to be a 3 day transfer. Jeez so stressful with odds always against us! I'm scrambling once again to get things done at work...I need to get out of my managerial position! 

I promise to do personals tomorrow once I'm back at home and resting. Thanks so much for all your kind thoughts and words! It really helps calm me down. Thinking of you all
xoxoxo


----------



## kchope

One really quick personal...Ash thinking of you and wishing you the best of luck tomorrow for beta. I'm hoping that you get the much deserved BFP tomorrow hun!!


----------



## kchope

ooops it's me again...forgot to ask this of you all

I know a bunch of ladies get acu before/after ET. I have also heard that some Dr's are against acu after ET. What's your take on this? I believe my Dr is against acu after transfer I will need confirm this tomorrow. I searched online regarding Dr viewpoints and have heard both + and - stories.


----------



## michelle01

Sept - I am on the long lupron protocol; I started lupron on day 21 of my cycle and I started stims on 11/9 using follistum and menopur. The only thing different this cycle is I am going to acupuncture once a week which I started about a month ago. Last cycle I had around 15 or so follicles total and the first IVF was only like 13. So I am definitely having a better cycle all around; third time lucky, hopefully!!!

kchope - I have my FX'ed for you and your embie!! Good luck tomorrow; after your ET take time for yourself to relax :hugs: and tons & tons of :dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

Michelle- WOOooEE girl! 20! goodness me, that is amazing! :) hip hip, horray!!!
maybe the acupuncture really made a difference for you, that is encouraging to hear!

On the subject of Acu- KC- my Dr is for it and said he endorses it 100% (and he is a man of science and the proven word- he isnt even convinced about dhea and there is a TON of studies that show that it helps improve egg quality in older ovaries)
so... I think you should do it, but that's just me. :) I'm going to be doing it before AND after transfer. you betcha. the gloves are OFF. :)
best of luck tomorrow love!!!

L4- if I stim for 10 days it is exactly 54 shots plus the ovidrel. I'm getting ready to do number 2 soon. shots shots shots shots!!!

Sept- :dohh: I have a similar-ish mistake that I did today.
you're never going to believe this. I went to UP to pick up my package today. I got it around 12ish (it was overnighted from the pharmacy) and I went about my business, got home, went in, had lunch, yadda yadda LEFT THE BOX IN THE BACK OF MY CAR :dohh: *til 4!* (please tell me that is ok.)
I laid down to do some meditating and 5 minutes in suddenly realized it was still there and was up like a shot running out to the car with my hands over my head in my socks.
the good news is it was only 4 hours extra in the box and it was in the foil package with cold packs, and it was in the car and the weather here is cool right now but OH MY GOD, that is nearly $4000 worth of gonal F! 
It's going to be ok right? I have been kicking myself since... ](*,)](*,)](*,)
luckily the menopur doesn't need refrigeration. 
It has to be ok. Do you guys think it is ok???


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey all - just got home...long day...but wanted to say Afam - don't worry about the gonal-f. They told me that it didn't even really need to be refrigerated.

I'll catch up on personals tomorrow...I'm whipped!


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies! 

Afam - just to let you know when i did menopur i didnt have Q caps and just had to different size needles one for mixing and one for injecting and i was fine with that so worth giving it ago! 

Michelle - Woo Hoo for the follies! yay! :happydance: this is definitely your cycle. 

Kchope - Good Luck for ET today think of you :hugs: 

Ash - Fx'd for Beta today hoping it proves you wrong and you get your :bfp: sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:

Snow, Kirs_t, L4, Sept and everyone else hope you are doing well and moving along nicely! xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi Everyone - Happy Friday!
So glad the weekend is almost here :)

KChop - good luck for your ET! Let the tww begin! sending you lots of love and sticky thoughts.
Like Afam - I am also going to do acupuncture before and after transfer. I just had a session today and have another one booked for the day after my transfer next week. The more acu, the better I reckon :thumbup:

My acupuncturist prescribed royal jelly for me to take to help with thickening my lining. I'm also on vitex, a multi and fish oil. Do you think the vitex and royal jelly are ok to take after transfer? My clinic are dead against vitamins and naturopathy - so I took nothing last IVF..... I really believe it helps so am going to give it a go this time. Have been taking them for 2 months since last failed cycle. What do you ladies think?

Afam - how are you doing? I agree with snow, Ive heard that its fine to not refrigerate gonal f. Hope you're not too woried.

I had more bloods this morning and e2 and Lh both nice and high! I am triggering tonight and have the ET scheduled for Thursday next week. Pleeeaaassseee God let it work this time! 

Hi to sandy, sept, snow, michelle, missn and L4 and anyone I've missed! Look forward to hearing updates on how you girls are going xxx


----------



## michelle01

Afam - I am sure your gonal F is OK! I have my follistum delivered and they leave it sitting outside half the day until I get home with ice packs around it. And I have never had any issues! YAY for starting stims today ;) I do believe the acu is helping; it really doesn't hurt to do it! And I had to giggle when you wrote "Shots Shots Shots"...made me think of that song from LMFAO called Shots :haha:

Ash - Thinking about your today :hugs: Hope you get some great news!!!

Kirs - YAY for triggering!!!

Hi Sandy, kchope, L4, Snow...hope you girls are doing good!

Yesterday afternoon I got my call about my estrongen level, it was 524. I was a little frustrated, disappointed since it wasn't rising as much as I had hoped. They increased my follistum; I am taking 750iu a day now. I go back tomorrow, so I am praying it rises! I know I have a lot of follicles, but that e2 level needs to get moving! My lining is at 9.7, so I think that is OK. Please please please rise, I need this cycle to work for me!


----------



## septbride

Afam, I'm sure your Gonal-F is fine. They keep them snuggled up in those cold packs, and as others said, it's not necessary to refrigerate that one. You're good! :thumbup: 

Michelle, hope that e2 gets going -- did they say where it should be at this point? Maybe the Lupron is making it lower? 

Kchope, GL with your ET! Go embie go! My clinic strongly recommends acu...I went after ET last time (but ended up with a BFN, obvs). I'm def doing it again this cycle. I think it's at least valuable for stress relief. Whatever we can do to cut down on that cortisol. :) 

Kirst, that's great that you're triggering tonight! Good luck! 

Ash, hope that beta test treats you right today. 

Snow, L4, Sandy, everyone else -- hi and sending good thoughts!


----------



## michelle01

Sept - I think my first cycle it was higher at this point. They want it around 3000 by ER, I believe. My first cycle on day 10 it was at 1295, today is day 8 so tomorrow I will be interested to see where it is at. Hopefully the increase of follistum will help. And the good thing is my follies are all around the same, the previous 2 cycles I always had a dominent one. How is your stimming going?


----------



## septbride

That's good about not having a lead follicle. I bet the e2 will catch up by tomorrow! 

My stimming is going fine, thanks. I'm battling a cold, which I really hope goes away this weekend before I get anywhere near triggering. I'm on day 6 of stims and just had my first estradiol check this morning. Not sure what to expect numbers-wise since I've heard that the microflare protocol can keep the e2 lower initially. We shall see!


----------



## michelle01

Sept - Sorry you are feeling so crummy! Hope that lets up soon for you. How many follicles do you have? I am on the microflare protocol too, so I am sure that is why my level is still lower and the fact I have always been a slow responder, doesn't help much. I stimmed both times before for 11 days, this will probably be the same. I am on day 8, but I am certain I will stim through next Monday/Tuesday and ER will be Wednesday.


----------



## septbride

Thanks! They actually haven't done an ultrasound on me since my baseline. I'm guessing I'll be going in for a follicle check on Sunday...still waiting to get my e2 results and marching orders. That's interesting that you respond slowly but get a great number of eggs. I think they consider me a poor responder because of my crappy AMH levels -- I stimmed for 12 days last time and got 7 eggs. :shrug:


----------



## michelle01

septbride said:


> Thanks! They actually haven't done an ultrasound on me since my baseline. I'm guessing I'll be going in for a follicle check on Sunday...still waiting to get my e2 results and marching orders. That's interesting that you respond slowly but get a great number of eggs. I think they consider me a poor responder because of my crappy AMH levels -- I stimmed for 12 days last time and got 7 eggs. :shrug:

The only thing I did different this cycle was start acupuncture. Not sure if that had anything to do with the increase of follicles or what? I also started eating a lot better a few months ago and still continued my workouts. I am a bit shocked my e2 level was so much lower with all the follicles I have. It will be interesting to see what the number is tomorrow.

Interesting they don't do the scans everytime, but every dr is different. I stimmed 11 days both cycles due to my low e2 levels last time; first cycle they got 9 eggs and second one 10. However on my second cycle only 2 of the 7 that even fertilised made it to day 5 so that was really hard on us. I figured I was a poor responder due to my age; that was the only thing that I could think. I turn 39 in January. I have my FX'ed for both of us this cycle ;)


----------



## kchope

Guten Tag Friends

It's official I'm pupo!! We transferred 1 8-cell embryo with no fragmentation on Friday. Dr was very happy with results. He actually said the last 3 women who transferred singletons are now all preggo so I hope I can keep the positive record moving in the right direction. I did acu after transfer and just been lounging around which is the hardest part for me as I always like to be doing something. 

Michelle - wonderful follicle count! I'm sure your E2 will continue to rise and you will have some great eggs!!! Fx for u my dear!!

Sept - hoping stims are moving along well for you and that your scan shows lots of follicle growth!

Afam - your meds are fine from being left in the car I know u know this already but I'm a bit behind on my shout-outs! I hope all is well and u are moving along just dandy with your injections. 

L4 - how are you doing? You've started stims right? Hope you r doing well.

Kirs - yay for trigger! Looking forward to another friend in the 2ww! I've heard so much success on FET cycles keeping my fx for u!

Snow & Sandy - hi!!! Hope you both are doing well

Missnicole - Welcome to the group! So happy to have another partner in the 2ww! Hope you are managing well.

Sorry if I missed anyone I can't go back without losing my info! Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and how nice to only have 3 days of work this upcoming week! Things will def move quickly from here...
Xoxoxox


----------



## Afamilygal

WHOA nelly, I feel like crap. WTH? I started the stims yesterday am and I don't remember feeling this bad last time! and OMGAWD the menopur sucks. I nearly had a nervous breakdown trying to get it all ready to inject before 7 yesterday and was frEAkiNg out since I lost a bit of it and it had a MASSIVE bubble in it which I thought would kill me if I injected it. my thigh looks ridiculous, like someone kicked me with pointy boots on! grrumph. and it burns like a mother!!!

I felt fine yesterday but the pills they have me take at bedtime kept me up half the night so I can't tell if I feel so awful from the drugs, or cause I'm sleep deprived, or if it is allergies since I wasn't taking my allegra anymore. (I took one today, I think it may be all of the above and when my allergies kick in and are left unattended I tend to get REALLY sick, like bronchitic sick so I figured the allegra was the lesser of two evils)
Ah man. this is crazy and only day 2?! how comes you guys all seem to feel ok? (except for you Michelle, you mentioned you were feeling crummy- is it like tired and headaches, sore like you are coming down with something?)
FRICK! what if I am coming down with something???

balls. this is mental. but even if I do come down with something, its not going to hurt anything right?

bzzz... :loopy: sorry to be such a mentalist today, but what the *what*?


----------



## Afamilygal

and KC- sorry meant to say this: CONGRATS on my PUPO!!! woot woot!!! :happydance: horrraaaaaayyyyyy, I got my FX for you and you wee embie!


----------



## michelle01

Yay kchope for being PUPO......it sounds like you will keep the bfp's going at your clinic ;) 

Afam - Yea, this whole time I have felt icky! I was/am soooo tired and headaches, nausea and just not myself. I am now coming down with a cold; my son is soooo sick. I took theraflu last night and this morning. I hope you start to feel better!


----------



## Kirs_t

Just popping in to say hi girls! Hope you are all ok and had a nice weekend xxx

KC- I cant wait to also be PUPO and will soon be joining you on the two week wait! Transfer is this Thurday for me! How is the waiting going? Are you going to test early? I nearly made myself insane last time and wasted alot of money and heart ache on those pee sticks! I think i will test before beta but not nearly as much as last time. I was a preggo test monster!

Afam and Michelle - Im so sorry you arent feeling too well. I completely understand though. I was so sick on my fresh cycle... I did end up in hospital for a week after ER though (they managed to bugger up my bladder during the procedure) But i felt so nauseous and fatigued while stimming. I could barely walk by the end too. It wasn't until two weeks after that cycle that i felt like a fog kinda lifted and I was ok again! Don't underestimate what our bodies go through! I remember thinking 'ladies do this all the time, maybe I'm the only one finding it so hard' ... but it is hard. Look after yourself, go gently and remember that we are here any time you need an ear!

Hi to snow, sandy, sept L4, missnic and anyone I missed :flower:
Lots of love.


----------



## septbride

KChope, congrats on being PUPO! 

Michelle and Afam, sorry you're not feeling good. I'm in the same boat. The Lupron has been making me feel really tired and nauseous, and I have a cold too. Blar. 

Kirst, congrats on ET coming up! That's terrible about your bladder during last ER... hope all goes smoothly this time around. 

xo to all!


----------



## Snowbunny

Afam - I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Like it was mentioned earlier, this is a crazy process. We all think that what we are doing is just so normal (I feel more normal stimming than not...) that we forget that we are putting our bodies through some crazy a$$ stuff. I really hope you feel better soon though.:hugs:

Septbride/Michelle - I hope you both feel better soon too! The stimming is almost over and then you'll be getting prepared to be pupo.

Kchope - PUPO! :happydance:

Kirst - only 4 more sleeps! I hope you're feeling okay.

Hey to anyone I missed here...Sandy, L4, missnic...


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks dolls. I am feeling a bit better today. I managed to sleep the whole night which is key. I'm going to call my clinic today and find out if its ok for me to take extra vitamin C. I bruise so easily and this whole 5 shots a day thing isn't helping. I need to try to get it under control if I can.
I think taking the allegra for allergies helped a ton too. my allergies are just awful and if I take nothing I feel dreadful.

Michelle- sorry about the cold! that stinks! hopefully the theraflu will nip that in the bud sharpish. ER is getting close huh? EXCITING!!! :D

Kirs- whoa, your bladder? yikes! how mad were you at them? my bladder got messed with during one of my surgeries and it was HORRIBLE. :( yuck, well lets hope that wont ever happen to you again!

sept- sorry you feel bad :( colds are the pits aren't they? drink lots of water and stay warm! the lupron has been giving me headaches which was surprising, I guess I thought micro dose, micro side effects? :)

snow- it is some crazy stuff indeed! how are you doing?

love to everyone else!!!

afm, as I said, doing better YAY! Im wondering if I can still slip in a yoga class today. I'm a little stiff and could do with some preservation of the mind. I could do restorative or something light? My body doesn't feel all that bad, some pressure and light 'activity' around my ovaries and I'd love to get excited that it is doing something but last time I felt that too and there were so few follicles. I'm a little scared to get my hopes up. but I'll find out tomorrow what's cooking in there. I'm so excited/scared/anxious. (the usual conflicting emotions you all know well) :)


----------



## L4hope

Ladies somehow I've found myself behind again! There's been lots of action here as always!

Fam, glad you're feeling a bit better dear! We are really putting are bodies through the ringer. What should be more surprising is when we don't feel too many side effects. Microdose equalling micro side effects!! Ha ha that was a good one my friend! :rofl: I'm anxious for your report tomorrow! 

Sept sorry you have a cold on top of everything else :( But exciting that you'll be PUPO soon!

Kirs I bet you're getting so excited for Thursday!

Michelle that's no fun having a sick child and getting sick yourself on top of everything else right now. Two more days till ER though...exciting!

Snow, Sandy, missnic...hello! :)

Ash, thinking about you girl! :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Michelle and Kirst, so exciting that your ERs are almost here!! 

Afam, how are you feeling, love? Is the Lupron easing up on you any? 

Kchope, hope the wicked TWW is going OK so far. 

L4, how are stims treating you? 

I'm still sick with this cold. :sleep: And I'm afraid my stimming might not be going well. Only had one measurable follie at my first scan, with "more to come." Had second scan this morning and it seemed suspiciously short, like they weren't doing much measuring. Still waiting on results. 

Snow, Sandy, MissNic, everyone else, :hugs:


----------



## kchope

Sept - I'm so sorry that you are not feeling well. I do hope you get some better feedback today from your scan. I so know how it feels with the results of the scans and wishing our bodies would respond like that of a younger generation of us. :hugs: Keep your chin up it's still so early in the game! 

Kirs - Yay almost there for Transfer!!! I will be testing early but that's just me. I plan to test on Friday this week if I don't have to do a stinking hcg booster shot! 

L4 - how are you doing? hope all is well with you!

Afam - I'm so sorry about your poor thigh and the allergies you suffer from. Since you are from Texas do you suffer year round allergies since the weather tends to stay decent? I have also heard the menopur sucks big time :hugs: It's great that you feel a little twinge in your ovaries - keeping my Fx for good follie growth!

Michelle - how are you doing? did you trigger yet? ER should be here for you soon right? I'm hoping you are able to overcome the sickness in your household. With this crazy weather we keep having it's been a miracle I've made out so far...better knock on some wood!

Sandy - You are getting closer to your appt? next week right? hope you are well

Snow - Thinking of you too and hope all is ok

AFM, had BW yesterday and my hormone level came back in excellent shape. I did a very small hcg booster shot so hopefully that will be out of my system by end of the working week. I've been having dull lower backaches and crampiness but can't read into any of that since I'm on progestrone supplements. Any of you have to do crinone?? uggh it's the worst for my poor vagina :blush: Someone needs to come up with a better alternative. I have another round of BW tomorrow and then beta next week...too much stress!
xoxoxox:dust:


----------



## L4hope

Sept, sorry your first scan wasn't the best. Hopefully things are looking better today. Have you gotten your results yet?

Afam, what's up with you?? How dis your appt go? Hoping the twinned were a sign of action in those ovaries!!

Kchope that's exciting you will be testing this Friday!! Fingers crossed for you!

Sandy, Michelle, Kirs, and anyone I missed, how's it going?

Afm, I have my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow. Should be starting stims on Saturday. For now, continue with the Lupron shots which have been giving me horrible headaches. Hopefully when I reduce my dose and start stims they will get better. That's if the stimming doesn't give me headaches! :haha:


----------



## michelle01

L4- good luck tomorow and sorry the lupron is giving you headaches.

Kchope - wow beta next week, time is gonna fly ;)

Afam - how are you feeling??

Sept - Sorry to hear about your scan, do they think things will pick up? I hope you feel better.

Hope everyone else is doing good!

I trigger tonight!!! Er is turkey day.


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies, it took me some time to consider coming back to this forum...I guess I've been kind of jaded since the MMC last year and I couldn't bear the thought of reading about anything related to TTC. I took 6 months to recover emotionally from the loss, and it felt as if I was going through a miscarriage every month whenever AF shows up, tearing up at the sight of the first drop of blood. I've kept a strong front for DH, as he gets heartbroken at seeing me depressed. But sometimes it just gets so tiring, you know? :sad2:

So it's been 14 months since the loss. DH and I finally decided to take the leap with IVF this month, especially after further tests revealed that my ovarian reserve is on the lower normal range (AMH = 1.0). 

I started the antagonist cycle 11/5 - 11/15, and had Pregnyl trigger on 11/15 evening. Had the ER on 11/17 and Day 2 ET on 11/19. 

So now I'm in the 2WW, and I've been moping around at home alone (the clinic gave me medical leave for 18 days). Nobody except my brother knows that we're going through IVF - and that was only because we had to explain why I need to stop yoga class with him. My mind is all messed up again, and there's just no avenue for me to unload my worries. All day long I've tried to pass time by reading novels, watching TV, sleeping, etc but 1001 questions still linger at the back of my mind. The symptoms spotting isn't helping either.

So here I am again, back on the forum and I'm glad for this thread. I hope to share my experiences with everyone on board, and get some advice and support as well. 

Sorry for the long rant! :blush:


----------



## missnicole

Hi ladies!

I went in for my beta today (a day early) because I had a positive pregnancy test. My beta was 78.42 @ 7dp5dt. They said it was really good!!! I thought I would be super happy, but I am so nervous. This is the first positive test I have seen. 

I hope that everyone else is doing well. :thumbup:

Michelle - good luck with ER (I am surprised that they would do it on Turkey day)


----------



## Snowbunny

Missnicole - that's awesome. Keep us posted.

Anxious - welcome! 

Talk to ya'll soon...busy, busy today.


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the well wishes, ladies! I think I'm starting to kick this cold. 

Kchope, I had the crinone gel for my last cycle and will be using it again in my upcoming 2WW. I absolutely hate it. I feel like it made me a moody mess, much more than the stims did. Hang in there! 

Wow missnicole, congrats!! Keep us posted! 

L4, good luck tomorrow! I hope the headaches go away when you start your stims. 

Anxious, welcome! You are riiiight in the thick of it, girl. I hope it's a little bit comforting to know that we all know exactly how you're feeling right now. Remember you'll feel better very soon. Are there fun treats you can give yourself during this time? I'm a huge proponent of acupuncture, mani-pedis, going for walks, and shopping. :) I've also bought myself some acrylic paints -- never used them in my life, but plan on doing so during my 2WW! Anyway, feel free to vent to us. Hope you don't feel too crazed. 

AFM, things are looking up. I have four measurable follies now, with "more to come." I know I'll never get tons of follies/eggs, so I'm cool with the 5-9 range. Next scan/bw are Friday. 

Snow, Sandy, Michelle, Kirst :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats mssnicole! It's really great that you didn't have to wait so long for the test since yours was a day 5 blast! I'm literally going crazy here!

Septbride, I'm actually dying for a massage right now but I'm afraid to do anything that has a chance to disturb the embryo. It's paranoia at its peak I swear! My tummy is so bloated and its causing backaches. Am having mild cramps, which I hope is just my uterus lining building up from the estrogen pills (weird when I saw those as I recall seeing my mom take similar pills during menopause!).

Speaking of uterus lining, did any of your doc monitor the thickness closely? I had light period since the D&C and the lining grew at a really slow rate during stims. But nobody said anything about it during the almost daily scans that I went. It was 6.9mm 2 days before trigger. And the doc didn't even bother to check it again during ET until I asked him to. It was only 7.7mm at ET and the doc said while not ideal at >8mm, it's still close and viable. So now I'm popping pills from both north and south and hoping that the lining is thick and comfy by implantation time (which should be in another 2-3 days).


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

Whoa - lots has been happening for everyone.

Firstly - congrats missnic! that is such beautiful news. Keep us posted on how you are going. I hope that will all be us soon x

KC - hope your waiting is going ok! As for crinone - i know what you mean! that stuff is pure evil. I was so down and emotional on that stuff... not to mention the poor vagina :) For the FET i am on progesterone pessaries... they are nowhere near as bad in terms of side effects. Not sure why they changed from crinone?

L4 - good luck for starting your stims this weekend! How did your scan go?

Michelle - good luck for ER! will be thinking of you x

Anxiously - welcome to the thread. I hope you are ok... this forum has really been a saviour for me in terms of support - so you are in the right place :flower: as for your lining - i had the same stress out recently. Mine was only 7 at the last scan. I will have in measured again tomorrow but in teh mean time i have been having acupuncture, taking royal jelly and eating lamb shanks! All things that are meant to help the lining. (the lamb shank thing is a bit weird - but my naturopath recommended it and hey - i'll try anything :) )

Sept - Keep us posted on how your follies are doing and good luck for your bw and scan on friday! xxx

Afam/snow/sandy - how are you?

Ash - I hope you are ok chicken xxx

ET is tomorrow for me! YIPPEE! Feeling pretty excited and relaxed and ok about whatever the outcome will be... Will let you know how the embies survive the thaw tomorrow. Looking forward to a few days on the couch in front of the aircon - its so bloody hot here this week! Lots of love xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

helloooo. clearly it is a bad idea to not post for a day, this thread has gone wild! :)

Kirs- good luck tomorrow!!! I'll have my FX for you dear!

anxiously- hi there! welcome to the thread, glad you are joining us! you certainly are in the 'thick of it' I liked Sept's advice about doing something nice for yourself.
I don't know all that much about lining, sorry I can't be much help there.

sept- horray for kicking that cold to the curb! :thumbup: hope you have a ton of new follies on Friday! FX!

snow- hiya doll! sounds like you are one busy little bee! 

Missnicole- yay that is great news!!! is that our first BFP on this thread??
wohooo! GL with your 2nd beta!

Michelle- YAY for trigger! (and horray for no shots today) GL tomorrow darling!!! FX!!!!

L4- how did the scan go?

Kc- I have allergies all year round. and to boot, Im allergic to my dog (not cool but she is worth it! just no cuddles these days...) :)
so beta is next week? EEK! exciting! what day?
I will be on crinone too. It doesn't bother me the way it bothers a lot of women, I prefer it to the shots. its annoying to wear panty liners all the time though...

sandy- hi! how are things?

afm, my 1st u/s was yesterday and I have 8 growing but the biggest one is 16mm and the smallest was 4 which is mental.
I go in tomorrow for my 2nd scan since it is all moving much faster than they thought. we are going to have to let the biggest one (possibly 2) go and get bigger than 20mm so the others have a chance at ER which is going to be painful and annoying since the eggs in the big ones won't be any good at that point... :( I hope more have had a chance to grow since yesterday!!

my ovaries are SORE so I'm going to go and lie down for a spell.
love to you all!!


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Anxious! I am sorry for everything you went through; it is so rough and the other girls are right, you came to the right place for support. The 2ww is long, but hang in there and try to keep busy ;)

Congrats missnicole! That is an awesome number ;)

Hi snow!

sept - YAY for more follies; that is fantastic! Hope more pop up for you ;) And yay for starting to feel better.

kirs - Good luck tomorrow for ET!

Afam - Hope you have more follies that catch up! I assume they lowered your meds? And did they say when ER would possibly be? Did they give you your estrodial level? That usually will help indicate when they do ER as well; the nurse told me for every 250 there is a mature follie. And remember, there can be more then one egg within a follie!!! Hope you have a good scan tomorrow!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome anxious! I hope you find our thread to help you along. We have a great bunch of supportive women here. The tww is by far the toughest part. Hope you can find some distractions to help pass the time! 

Missnic that's fabulous! Congrats on the great beta!! 

Michelle, good luck with ER tomorrow! Hope you get lots of good eggos!

Hope you have a great transfer tomorrow Kirs!

Kchope are you still thinking of POAS Friday? Hope your tww is going by quickly for you!

Afam, I can't wait to see how you make out tomorrow. I'm surprised they didn't lower your dose so will be interesting to see what's going on down there! :haha: since you will be letting the lead follie go, do they have to give you something to stop ovulation? Ahhh...I'm sooo ready for sore ovaries!! :rofl: 

Sandy, Snow, Sept love and fertile thoughts your way girls!

Afm, baseline BW and U/S went well. They don't give me specifics with this just that I'm all set for starting stims on Saturday and what my doses will be. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate and to the rest Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Anxiously

Afam, I had 2 new 6mm follies discovered the day before my trigger when my lead was at 17mm, and a new 9mm 2 days before that. So don't be surprised to see newcomers every now and then! Each one grows at a different rate, so your 4mm may just catch up by ER day! 

Michelle, can't wait to hear about your ER! Drink lots of water to help with the bloating, heard Gatorade helps as well. My ovaries actually hurt a lot after the ER, I had to stay horizontal during those 2 days! Not sure if you have the same experience in your prior ERs.

Kirs, how did the ET go?

GL for all who are doing their scans today - I remember I was always impatient for the nurse to read out my follie sizes like some kind of lucky prize announcement :happydance:

For those who are still stimming, keep it up! I'm sure you're all "experts" at jabbing yourselves right now (although I still cringed at every shot of Ganirelix till the end - it burns!). A lady who was waiting for her ER next to me said "our men got it off easy didn't they?" :haha:

AFM, I dreamed last night that I had twins, 1 boy 1 girl :winkwink: Woke up with cramps on the right side today and boobs are still sore.


----------



## Snowbunny

Sept - glad to hear you are feeling better :flower:

Anxiously - my clinic monitors your lining, but was very clear that what is normal for one person isn't for another...In other words, the number is only part of the story. My lining never really gets that high, so I love this rationale. ;)


Kirst - good luck tomorrow :hugs: I loved the ET...very emotional for me.

Michelle. - yay for trigger! Plus, you get a shot break, right?

Missnic - congratulations BFP

Afam - keep us posted! Can't wait to hear how things go tomorrow. ER will be here before you know it. I had follies popping up until very close to ER.

Kchope - how's the waiting going. I hope it's not torturing you.

Sandy - how are you girl?

L4 - so glad you are ready for shots (shots, shots, shots).

Hey to anyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Snow, that was reassuring! Thanks!

Holy cow, I was hit by the Z monster earlier and knocked out for 3 hours straight after breakfast. Today is not a good day. The awful cramps just come and go...couple that with an angry zit right above the lips, I feel like 33 going on 13!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls,

How is everyone??

ET transfer went very well today! Everything went smoothly and nothing left to do but cross fingers and hope the little thing is getting comfy in there! It was a very exciting and emotional experience. DH burst into tears on the way home from the clinic!

Taking it very easy tomorrow - having acupuncture and a visit from my best friend who is in town for a week (she lives in london and I havent seen her for a year and a half!) Then putting up the Christmas Tree with my nephews on Saturday - a bit early I know!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Sorry i been missing this week, Work has been really hectic. 

Ive been keeping up to date with everyones post just havent had time to do my own. 

Im off tomorrow so will catch up properly and do personal then. Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs: xx


----------



## Razcox

Hiya all!! Been a long standing member of the site with a bit of a long TTC journey (see siggy!) but would love to join you ladies as finding myself a bit lost in all the IVF stuff.

Got a scan tomorrow to see if ready for ec on Monday and got no idea whats a good/bad/ok number of foliciles ect to have. So really just need a bit of support and willing to offer it right back at you lovely ladies x


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Raz! Sorry for your losses. Hopefully this ivf cycle will be your bfp ;)

Yay on et kirs!!! And how awesome to see your friend ;)

Hi Sandy :hi: hope all is good!

I am back home, so sore and tired, but they got 12 eggs. 

Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Anxiously

Welcome Razcox, I'm rather new to this board myself. I'm so sorry for your losses...I had a hard time getting over one myself, I can't imagine what it must've been like for you :hugs: 

As to your concern on number of good/bad/ok number of follicles, sorry but I've no answer to that myself...and I doubt that there's a magic number anyway. I've read success stories with as little as 2 to as many as 33 follies! Many factors will be at play i suppose, follie size, rate of growth etc. My doc only schedules for EC with at least 3 follies that are 16mm and above on trigger day. GL and let us know how the scan went!

Michelle, 12 eggs! That's fantastic! FX'd for those embies!

I've read that eating pineapple core for the 1st 5 days after ovulation helps with implantation. Something to do with the bromelain enzyme. It's too late for me to start now, but perhaps this will be useful for those who just did ET or are about to.


----------



## Snowbunny

Welcome Raz! You will definitely find the group super supportive. We've all been through different experiences and that always helps. I'm really sorry about your losses. I hope this IVF cycle brings you bfp.

Kirst -t - that is such a sweet story about dh. The transfer is so beautiful. Congrats on being pupo. Enjoy your visit with your friend.

Sandy - hey! Hope things get less hectic soon.

Afam, l4, sept, Kchope, Missnic, anxious...Hello!

AFM, I am one week away from day 1 (I hope)!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Eventually got sometime to myself and had a nice lie in and feel refreshed! 

Hope you are are all doing well and i know there have been a lot of posts lately and sending all my love to eveyone. 

Welcome Anxiously and Raxcoz :hi:

Missnic - Congratulations on :bfp:

Kirs_t, Michelle - Congratualtions on ER and great numbers michelle, cant wait to see your post Kirs_t

Kchope, L4 - Hope you are doing well

Snow - Congrats on being 1 week away from day 1 exciting :happydance:

Sept, Afam and a few of you have not being feeling well hope you are all getting better :hugs:

Ash - Thinking of you!

To anyone ive missed hope you are doing well

AFM - Only 3 days til appt to be able to move on with FET woo hoo cant wait finally feeling like im at the point where i can move on exciting!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## septbride

Just a quick post for now...

Welcome, Raz! How did your scan go today? 

Michelle, great news on ER! Hope you're resting up nicely. 

Sandy and Snow, congrats on getting closer to the big start line. 

Kirst, congrats on having your embryo safely with you. What a sweet story about your DH. 

AFM, I'm up to 6 follies and e2 is 1650. I go back tomorrow morning and my guess is they'll have me trigger tomorrow night. I had 6 follies for my first cycle too, I think this is all my ovaries are capable of! It's OK though, I'll take it! 

Big hello to L4, missnic, everyone else!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's had a fantastic Thanksgiving (and safe shopping on Black Friday)!

DH threw my BBT away cos he said that the thing is evil :rofl: 

How are things so far for the rest of you? Updates! Updates!


----------



## kchope

Hi Ladies, so sorry to be absent but I've been extremely busy with work and we hosted Turkey Day which meant cooking started right after work on Wednesday. I bought a smoker for DH last year so we smoked a turkey! It was fantastic. I hope I didn't over do myself as my feet hurt like hell by the end of Thursday! Hope you all had a wonderful Turkey day too for those who celebrated!

So, here is my dilemma...today is 8DT3DT and I had a booster shot on Wednesday of only 1/2cc I know it's a very small amount but that stinks for POAS :growlmad:. I decided to test the HCG out of my system so yesterday and today are of course + results. Do any of you know what HPT brand I could purchase that would require 100iui detection of HCG? I think this will give me a better shot of staying hopeful it the HPT's continue to be + ?? I so hate this waiting game.

Also, my beta has been scheduled for Monday BUT I will need to cancel as I have a scheduled conference with London regarding COFA regulation that starts at 8am which means I will need to be on the 630am train downtown. The RE office opens at 630am -- so what another bummer to deal with!! :wacko:

and now onto personals...


----------



## kchope

Kirs - YAY for pupo! I'm so happy everything went smoothly. I wish my DH would show some emotions. He's always the supportive one compared to my negative side but to just add some emotions for once would be so nice!! GL to you and here's to your BFP!!

Anxiously - Welcome!! So sorry for your loss. I also can relate and it takes some time to heal physically and emotionally. It sounds like you did a great job in giving yourself some time to heal! Where are you in the 2ww? I will be thinking of you and keeping my Fx for a BFP!! GL to you my dear!

MissNic - YAY!!!!!!! Our 1st BFP Congrats hun that is a super great beta!!!!!!!!

Snow - Hi!! Hope you have taken some breathing room from work! Sounds like you are such a busy bee just like me!

RazCox - Welcome! So sorry for your losses. Glad you are staying strong and back in the game! GL to your scan on Monday hope you get positive results.

Michelle - Wow! 12 Eggies that is fantastic! Hope you managed to rest on Turkey day after ER! 

Sept - Your follie report is great! I hear you on the ovary part I'm starting to think my poor ovary will only produce 4 now. I have my Fx for excellent quality with your 6!!! 

L4 - Hi, hope you are doing well. I believe you start stims? Nice to start injections!

Afam - Keep your chin up and will be thinking of you! I know it's so hard to hear that you may be out 2 of your follies but you seem to be doing much better this round with stims so maybe you will have a few more pop up before actual trigger time.

Sandy - So nice to hear your appt is couple days away!!

Have a nice weekend all - love to all
xoxoxox


----------



## septbride

Kchope, your beta is coming up so soon! Could they squeeze you in later that day? The wait is so very painful. 

I trigger tonight and go for ER at 9:00 on Monday morning! I'm up to 8 follicles, so I hope that means 8 good eggs. I'll be saying my prayers tonight! 

Michelle, hope you're feeling well post-ER. 

Hugs to everyone, hope all who celebrated had a good Thanksgiving. :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Kchope I'm so envious that your clinic takes your beta so early! Mine only takes my beta 17 days after transfer, and I'm just 6dp3dt now. This is sheer torture!

As to your question on the test stick, it's probably going to be hard to find what you're looking for. Most over the counter brands are ultra sensitive now. Are you able to schedule your beta for a later part of Monday instead? I understand how difficult it is not to know but at least with a beta test, you'll know for sure. Test sticks at this point may not be as reliable as we want them to be. 

Perhaps you can use a regular test stick on beta test morning - I assume that's when the doc determines your hcg from the booster shot will clear your system since they scheduled for the beta that day. I've read that a beta pregnancy test is considered positive when the hCG level is 25 mIU or higher. Most test sticks detect pregnancy at 25 mIU.


----------



## Afamilygal

hello ladies! This is going to be a short one, I need to get to bed early tonight- retrieval is tomorrow! (whoa I know) it all happened REALLY fast... triggered last night and its actually been somewhat stressful with having to travel back and forth from my parents to get the the RE, etc. we spent a LOT of time in the car this weekend. I'm exhausted.
so... I stimulate quickly but not well like they thought- they are thinking the most I'm going to have is 4 eggs but I knew that going in so... I'll take what I can get!
sorry to not have the time for personals. I'll get around to it soon.
Hope you are all doing really well!!! lots of love! x


----------



## Anxiously

Afam, all the best for ER tomorrow!


----------



## L4hope

Hey hey ladies! 
First shout out to the upcoming ER's. AFam so excited for your retrieval tomorrow. Praying you get the best 4 eggs to make super-embies!! Sept you're a day after on Monday! Hope all 8 are good for you too!!

Kirs, congrats on being PUPO!! Sounds like it was a great transfer experience. Now the hardest waiting in this process. Hope it flies by for you!

Kchope how frustrating to push back beta an extra day! Boo... I hat when work gets in 
the way!!

Michelle how are you feeling? Anxious to here your fertilization report!

Sandy I'm sure you're excited to have your appt and get the ball rolling. 

I know I'm missing a few but I can barely keep it all strait we're getting so many ladies to share, vent, ask advice, and support! I love this thread because we all really take the time to check in on everyone and share words of encouragement! Love you gals!!!

Afm, took my first round of stims tonight. Menopur, Follistim and still on Lupron. Man I forgot about the menopur needle being a bit bigger. Not a pleasant one..guess I blocked it out from last time! :haha: I'm really hoping the Lupron side effects chill out now that it's been reduced from 20 to 5 units. I have been having horrible headaches all week and holy hot flashes at night!! Oi vey! Only 10 more days till ER (hopefully)!


----------



## Kirs_t

Afam - and Sept
Just a quick pop in to say goodluck for ER to Afam and Sept! Hope you both go well and I'll be thinking of you. Hope you have a speedy recovery and have lots of time to rest and relax afterwards xxx

Kchop - Hanging out to know how your beta goes! Keep us posted and I hope the next few days fly by for you. I am dying in this tww wait too!

L4 - hope you are feeling better and stims goes ok for you! Let us know how you are going x

Michelle - cant wait to hear your update too!

Sandy - how did your appointment go? A bfp by Christmas for you too I hope!

Afm - i am slowly going insane and have no idea how i will be able to wait until next week for my beta. I had a faint positive this morning at 4dp5dt... but i am thinking its just my trigger. This is the first test ive done - so i have no idea if the trigger had left or not. I triggered 9 days ago - how long does it stay in your system? Either way i suppose if I am pregnant - I am. And if I'm not - I'm not. It would be done by now and I just have to learn the art of patience!! xxx

Hi to all the other ladies - look forward to chatting soon. Lots of love :flower:


----------



## septbride

L4, Kirst, thanks for the shout outs! I'm looking forward to getting ER over with tomorrow. Feeling cautiously optimistic about my follies and hoping for the best! Bring on the super embies!

Afam, hope everything went smoothly this morning and that you got great eggies! Looking forward to hearing your update. Hope you're home and resting up. 

L4, congrats on starting stims!! You're on the same combo Afam and I just did. Which needle are you using for Menopur? Hope it all goes OK and that those headaches ease up now. 

Kirst, I think I've heard the trigger stays with you for 10 days? Not sure though. Sorry you've reached the "going insane" part of the experience. It just plain sucks! But know that we're all here for you and that we understand! 

Raz, GL at your scan tomorrow!

Hugs to you all and to Sandy, Snow, Michelle, and anyone else I've missed. :flower:


----------



## Snowbunny

Whew! I blinked and missed a whole bunch.

Afam - cannot wait for your ER update. Hope you're feeling okay.

Raz - good luck at your scan tomorrow. 

Septbride - good luck tomorrow. We'll all be waiting for the update. 

Kirst - I'm not sure how long the trigger stays in your system. I think someone posted it on my journal...I'll look through it for you.

Michelle -. How are you doing? 

L4 - ER will be here before you know it.

Sandy, anxious - hey!

Hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Afamilygal

hiya friends!
Thanks for all the well wishes! The ER went very well and we ended up getting 6 eggs! WOO!!!
I was SO happy when we were told that, I would have danced if I wasn't so sore! :)

I am not feeling too bad though, been trying to rest and keep my feet up today. It was so much easier than any other surgeries I have had, it was a huge relief. we get the fertility report tomorrow! I'm so excited and nervous. how do you guys stand it?? :)

so here are some presonals:

shout out to Sept- I'm so excited for you dear!!! best of luck tomorrow and let us know how it went as soon as you are feeling up to it!
fx dearest!

michelle- wowy! 12 eggs- amazing!!! how was your fertilization report?

Kc- sorry about beta getting pushed me, that must be making you crazy! can they maybe squeeze you in later??

snow- hey doll! hope you are well!!

Raz- good luck at scan! 

Kirst, I think it is approx 10 days for the trigger, that is what I was always told. will you keep doing it or wait a few days? keep this one to compare it to!

Sandy - how was your appointment?

L4- yours will be here before you know it! :) sorry about the hot flashes- yuckers... I'll bet it gets better now that the dose is lowered.

anxiously- TOO funny that DH threw away the BBT. that's a scream. I was a slave to mine too. giving it up helped return some of my sanity. :)

did I miss anyone?? i hope not, I never mean to. and especially now I am still kind of groggy. love to you all!!! xx


----------



## L4hope

Afam so happy for your successful ER! What a pleasant surprise to get a couple more than expected! It is hard waitingbfor the fert reports but tomorrow is just around the corner. Rest up dear!


----------



## michelle01

Sept - Good luck tomorrow!!!

L4 - Yay for starting stims ;)

Afam - Awesome gettimg six eggies ;) can't wait to hear how they do.

Kirst - Best thing to do is test again in a couple days; the waiting part is so hard.

Raz - Good luck with your scan.

KC - Cannot wait for your beta ;)

Snow, Sandy, Anx - hi girls, hope your doing good!

So I have 8 embies still going strong, so ET is Tuesday!


----------



## kchope

Afam- awesome news on 6 eggs! I'm so happy for you! Try to relax tonight.

Sept - wishing you all the best tomorrow for ER

Michelle - excellent news on your embies! Sounds like you will have a couple of perfect embies to put back! You relax too!

Xoxox to all


----------



## Kirs_t

Kchop - any news on the beta? How re you feelingh?

Whoo hoo! 6 is is fantastic afam! Hope you are feeling a bit better and resting up xx

Good luck Sept! Thinking of you too :flower:

Good luck for ET on Tuesday Michelle - I look forward to having you join me on the tww! I am sure you are not as insane as me :wacko:

I tested again this morning and it was an even fainter positive... So im pretty sure its just the trigger leaving. My DH had confiscated all preggo tests until Friday- which is for the best I think! Back at work today - so have all my little girls to keep me busy!

Hi to all the other ladies - keep me updated with how you are all going xxx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi girls! 

L4 - congrats for starting stims! Treat yourself to a piece of chocolate after each jab :haha:

Sept - how was the ER? Rest well and drink loads of water!

Raz - what did the doc say about those follies?

Kirst - I've read anything from 7-14 days for the trigger hcg to be cleared out of your system. It depends on your trigger dosage and the metabolism rate. I'm a pessimist where my own cycle is concerned and I'm still fighting against my own urge to POAS, as I'm not sure which is worse to bear - to see the line slowly fading as the days go by, or to just get bombed on beta day...

Michelle, Afam - I'm rooting for those super embies!

All other ladies, hope you're all doing well!

AFM, I just saw the endocrinologist to follow up on my hypothyroidism treatment and was elated to find that my numbers are now almost within normal range!!! It was twice over the upper limits a month ago. And the doc confirms that my IVF is now safe from any potential hindrance from the initial diagnosis! Now where are my chocolates...


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Afam - Great news on the 6 eggs thats amazing! Cant wait to see your fertility report. :dust:

Sept - Hope was your ER? :hugs:

L4 - Hope your feeling better witht he stims, how long you stimming for when are they expecting ER to be? :kiss:

Kirs_t - Hope your doing ok with your 2WW not long now! woo hoo :happydance: 

Raz - how was your scan? :hugs:

Michelle - Yeah for 8 embies still going strong, Good Luck for ET tomorrow, will that be a 3dt or 5dt sorry cant remember what day you had you ER. :hugs:

Snow and Kchope - How you doing ladies? 

Hope anyone i missed is doing well :hugs:

AFM - Sorry if i confused some of you ladies but with time difference think it got confusing with when my appt was and WOO HOO its actually today :happydance: eventually! Hopefully get to find out whether ill have FET before or after Xmas. Feel like its eventually moving forward. It's at 11:30am so probly have an update on before you US ladies log on. Fx'd xx


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy GL with the FET :)


----------



## Sandy83

Hi again ladies!

Well just got back from appointment, All good news slightly disappointed but still all good. 

Could have started FET process tomorrow but due to the 2 week closure of the lab over xmas got to wait til my next AF, which should be within the next 2 weeks. On the good side once AF shows in December ive got my drugs today so can start straight away! Woo Hoo. So its looking like ill be doing FET beginning of Jan. 

Another good point is I can transfer both Blastocysts if they survive the Thaw! :happydance: Which is good news as could only transfer one blastocyst in fresh cycle due to the NHS trying to reduce multiple births. 

I guess its good that im waiting til my next cycle as this one was crazy it was a week late and also lasted 11 days which is very unusal for me and hopefully my body will be back to normal or a normal as it can be after IVF.


----------



## Anxiously

Lol Sandy I posted just 4 min before you did! Bummer about the FET, but it's probably good that you have some time to get back your usual cycle. Perhaps take this month to start taking more protein, do some acupuncture, etc to gear up for the FET too!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah thats what im thinking, i think at first i was dissapointed coz i just wanted to move on and get the next process started but wehn ive sat down and thought seriously about it, its not something you want to rush! It just wasnt meant to be hopefully it will be a good start to 2013 xx


----------



## Afamilygal

hi guys!

Sandy- I can see how that was disappointing but you sound like you have the perfect attitude to all this which is the best thing you can do for yourself at this point. :)

anxiously- congrats on the great news on your hypothyroidism! that's amazing news horray! you are going to be in tip top shape for all of this!!!

Kirs- probably wise to hide the sticks, its too tempting!!! But Friday isn't so far away now, so exciting!!!

michelle- ow 8 embies! that is amazing!!! congrats! and GL for tomorrow! (that makes it a a day 5 right? all wonderful news!!

hello and love to L4, Kc and snow! I hope you are all well?

afm, got the report this am and it looks like of the 6 only 4 were mature (which we basically knew anyways) and 2 of those fertilized.

I am so grateful that we got 2 but I am nervous that something will happen and they will stop growing... is that likely?? I guess I only need one good one but still, with only 2 I really want them to both be ok. grow my little darlings grow!!!

As long as they are both fine on Wed (day 3 transfer) then I suspect we will put them both back, this is such a roller coaster isn't it???

I'm still a little sore today but not too bad. I never took any of the heavy duty pain killers which was nice that it never got that bad. yay!


----------



## Kirs_t

Sending lots of love to you and the lil embies Afam xxx Keep us posted.

HI everyone! Will write more later xxx


----------



## missnicole

Hi ladies!

Sorry, I have been out with the holiday and it was busy one. I am glad to hear that everyone is doing well. 

A family gal - glad to hear that two eggs fertilized. I was super sad when they only got 4 eggs from me, but at least 3 fertilized. They put a blast and a morula back in me. The last one didn't make it to freezing! 

I had my second beta @ 10dp5dt and it was 396. Pretty good from my first beta at 7dp5dt which 78.42. I am going to have another beta tomorrow. Even though usually they stop checking if it doubles, but I need to have my TSH checked, so they're going to check it again. I don't really have any symptoms, but it's early. Although, the last two nights I have woken up at 4 am to use the bathroom and I almost never wake up at night. 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## Razcox

Afam - Great news about the two and will be keeping everything crossed that they do really well over the next day and grow, grow, grow xx.

Sandy - Sounds like you have gotten it all sorted and love the PMA x

AFM - EC yesterday and 8 eggs collected, waiting to hear the report today about fertilization . . .


----------



## Anxiously

Raz, 8 eggs! Fx'd for a great fertilization!

So I'm 8dp3dt, am thinking of doing a hpt this Fri i.e. 11dp3dt. Do you girls think that's still too early?


----------



## Razcox

Just had the call and 7 were suitable for injection, all 7 of those have fertilized :happydance: Going for testing on thursday and fingers crossed et on Friday!!

Anxiously - I dont think it would be too early to test, its early enough that if its a bfn I wouldnt be worried though if that makes sense . .


----------



## Sandy83

8 eggs thats great news Raz, cant wait to see your fert report! Woo Hoo :happydance:

Anx - From what ive seen 11dp3dt should be ok to test as beta can be taken from 14 days from EC to get offical confirmation. xx


----------



## Sandy83

Raz - was writing my post as you had posted. Thats a great report Fx'd for friday xx


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks, Raz, Sandy. Guess I'll test this Fri before picking DH up from the airport then...


----------



## L4hope

Congrats on 7 embies Raz!


----------



## septbride

Congrats on 7 embies, Raz! 

I had ER yesterday and we got 7 eggs. Still waiting on fert report. Fingers crossed!


----------



## michelle01

Congrats Raz on seven eggs!

Yay Sept - cannot wait for your fert report!

Afam - Grow embies, grow!!!!

Missnicole - great second beta!

Anxious - I think you would be safe to test...have my FX'ed for you!

Kirs - Hang in there, I would wait to test again.

I had my et .... I am home now and just exhausted. Was up at 3:45am, got acu at 5:30, transfer was at 7:15 and then acu again at 8am. Now the rest of today to relax and do nothing!!! So I was so sure we'd put back three, then the embriologist came in and told us we had two that were 3bb and blasts. I am a little confused still with the grading. So the dr came in and mentioned putting three could cause triplets, he would do what we wanted, but did not recommend it. He said if I got pg with three he would recommend reduction. I went with his recommendation and we put the two back. He said they were great quality and right were he wanted them to be. Now the waiting begins.... My otd is 12/10 and I have to do hcg boosters.


----------



## Afamilygal

congrats Michelle on being pupo with twins! horray! 
My ET is tomorrow so I'm not far behind you but I am praying that they make it til tomorrow's transfer. It is SO nerve wracking when you only have 2!!!

Sept- horray for your 7 eggs! That's great! :happydance:

missnicole- congrats on a super awesome 2nd beta!!! that is fabulous!!!

Raz- congrats on your 8 eggs!!!

Anx- good luck with your HPT! FX!!!

L4- how do they shots go? when is your first u/s?

hello and love to everyone else! xx

well, I have been running around getting ready to (hopefully) do a whole bunch of nothing after transfer tomorrow (for as many days as I can stand!). I am so SO scared that something is going to happen to my 2 embabies... I already love them so much!!! This whole thing is exhausting isnt it???
transfer is scheduled for 10 tomorrow. EEEK!!!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## septbride

Michelle, congrats on the ET! Glad you're able to put your feet up after a big morning. 

Afam, that's great that you have two embabies for transfer tomorrow! Fingers super crossed! 

I got our fert report -- 6 of the 7 eggs were mature and all 6 fertilized! Yay! And now we wait some more... 

MissNic, great second test! 

L4, hope the jabbing is OK so far. 

Anx, GL with testing Fri! 

xoxo to all!


----------



## L4hope

Anx good luck with testing Friday. It should be safe I would think and hopefully you get a positive!

Afam, less than 24 hours till transfer!! Cmon little darlings keep on growing!!!

Michelle, I think I commented on the other thread but not sure if I dud on this one. But congrats on a great transfer! That's wonderful your doc is so pleased with rhe blasts you transferred! Now for the waiting game..

Sept, yay for 6 embies!!!

Missnic, looks like you're well on your way. Great second beta, when is your ultrasound? 

Afm, three days of stims down. As far as needles getting stuck in me I guess it's going alright! I had bloodwork today and everything looks good. They never give me numbers. All I know is they are pleased with it and my doses stay the same. No ultrasound until Friday. I'm very anxious to see how many are cookin in there.


----------



## missnicole

I haven't scheduled my ultrasound yet! They talked about getting me in early which would be next week or I will have to wait until December 13th, which would put me at 7 weeks.

I had my 3rd beta today and at 14dp5dt it was 2542. Yikes!! Doesn't that seem like a really high beta? They said at the clinic that it was great, but it seems high!


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck for your transfer Afam! I am thinking if you and praying for your lil beanies! Keep us posted xxx

Awesome news about your eggs raz!!

Miss Nic- great beta! Could it be twins?

L4 good luck for your scan on Friday and I hope you are going ok with all the shots xxx 

Keep us posted Michelle! Hope you are doing ok after transfer.

Afm- still getting positives and they are getting darker! Am 12dpo now. Was getting bfn by this stage last time- so moving in the right direction! Will test again on Friday and am praying it gets darker still! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Woo!!! so much good news ladies!!!

sept- your fert report is amazing! Im so happy for you!

L4- yay to good numbers whatever they may be! cant wait to hear about your u/s on friday!!!

missnic- holy COW, me thinks you have more than one in there.. how many did you transfer?

Kirs- YEEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Missnic could be twins or could be a very strong singleton. I've seen it go both ways on here. 

Kirs that's exciting your lines are getting darker. Hope this is going to be your bfp!!


----------



## Anxiously

Kirs - congrats!!! Now you're tempting me to POAS! 

missnic - sure sounds like twins there! How was your TSH level? 

michelle - welcome to the crazy 2WW! I'm confused by the grading as well. When the embryologist said that all our embryos were grade 4, DH and I just stared blankly at her. She laughed and said "don't worry, this means that they are good quality". And we went "oh! that's good to know!" :rofl:

afam - Fx'd for your ET tomorrow! Will DH be there? 

sept - that's 100% fertilization! are you waiting for a blast transfer?

L4 - GL with the u/s this Fri!

:hi: to all other ladies, can't wait for your updates!

AFM, I'm starting to worry as my breast tenderness seem to have reduced this morning...been poking at my boobs all morning :blush: Been having hot flashes too...


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey ladies...sorry I've been absent. I started spotting and even though I realize we are going through IVF for a reason (still unknown) part of me still hopes that i'll get prego on my own. So, I had to take a mental health break in the form of some zumba last night to break me out of my funk!

Missnic - happy to hear beta went up so high! Yikers though it seems high! Maybe there are twinnies in there.

Raz & Septbride - great ER and fertilization report!

Michelle - congrats on being pupo! Sending you stick vibes.

Afam - will be thinking about you tomorrow. :hugs:

Kirs-t - Tests getting darker!!! Awesome!

Anxious - your comment re: grading of embies was so funny. Remember not to read too much into the symptoms...symptoms vary so much from woman to woman and from pregnancy to pregnancy. Just think positive and know we're all rooting for you!

L4 - glad the shots and monitoring are going well. Each day is one day closer to your bfp!

Hey to anyone I missed.


----------



## missnicole

My TSH level was good - 1.88. I can't wait for my first scan, I think it may be worst then the two week wait! :) It will be nice to see if there is 1 or 2 in there!

Good luck to you guys in the 2WW wait and I can't wait to hear about more positives!


----------



## michelle01

Snow - Glad you got to do some zumba; I find that any exercising really does help with your mental health!!!

Anx - Definitely don't read into symptoms or lack of; many girls get their BFP with no symptoms at all!

Afam - GOOD LUCK today; hope you get 2 great embies to transfer :)


----------



## Kirs_t

hi girls - How is every one going?

Snow - Zumba sound great! I love it too - but wish i had a bit more coordination :haha:

Anx - good luck for your test. Hope is a bfp for you too! Keep us posted. fx for you xxx

Afam and Michelle - how are you doing after transfer?

Sept - any updates? Hope you're doing good!

L4 - scan tomorrow yippee!!

Missnic - did you transfer 1 or 2 blasts? Here in Australia - most clinics only allow single transfer. bummer cos I would love twins!

I tested again this morning and had the darkest line so far! Feeling pretty hopeful now! cant wait for beta on Tuesday. Only 5 more sleeps! xxx


----------



## missnicole

Kirs - We transferred two, so there is a chance it is twins. I will have my scan next Thursday, but we won't be able to hear heart beats - we will only see the sacs. 

Good luck with your beta on Tuesday!! :)


----------



## Snowbunny

Kirs_t said:


> Snow - Zumba sound great! I love it too - but wish i had a bit more coordination :haha:
> 
> I tested again this morning and had the darkest line so far! Feeling pretty hopeful now! cant wait for beta on Tuesday. Only 5 more sleeps! xxx

Kirs-t ... I so have no coordination, but I have a blast.:happydance:

That is great news about the test. Come on beta!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

thinking about all of our ER ladies!


----------



## Anxiously

Ok I've caved in this morning and POAS using 2 ICs (not very proud of myself!). The control line came out nice and dark on both sticks in less than a minute, while the test line area was stark white. I must've stood there for just 2 minutes before walking out of the bathroom, and googling for success stories for those who tested negative at 10dp2dt or 12dpo. After trying to get mentally ready for FET, I went back to throw away the sticks around 30 min later.

And this is what I saw. Not getting my hopes up too much as I know it can be an evap (though the faint line looked pink to me) and most tests advise to disregard the results after 10 min. I'm going to test again tomorrow morning (or maybe this evening? :blush:) and I will make sure to stare at the darn sticks for a full 5 min!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0964.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya ladies! Sounds like there is some very encouraging news to come! :)
Well! Transfer went well and I now have both of my little embryos hopefully snuggling away in there! It was so... Peaceful and cool. I really thought the whole thing was kind of awesome. :)
Exciting stuff!!! I'm currently taking it very easy! :) love to you all


----------



## Anxiously

Afam, good job! Will be thinking of you and those 2 precious embies! Take a section of pineapple core a day for the next 5 days if you can.


----------



## L4hope

Laine so glad to hear your transfer went well!! And both embies are on their way to bury in your uterus and stay put!! Relax and stay off your feet!


----------



## L4hope

Anx the POAS can drive you crazy right?! It's so hard not to, but then if it's not positive you try to figure out what your chances are. Hopefully tomorrow morning you will get a nice second line!!


----------



## michelle01

Kirs - YAY for a darker line ;) Hope it continues to get darker for you!

Anx - Maybe try a FRER; I have the IC's too and sometimes it is hard to distinguish if it is a line or an evap line.

Afam - YAY for transferring both embies...STICK, STICK, STICK ;) Welcome to the 2ww!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## septbride

Anxious, good luck with the POAS!

Afam, congrats on your two embies snuggling in!!

L4, how did the scan go? 

Kirst, WOW!! This seems very promising! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, love. 

Sandy, how you doing? 

Snow, how bout you? 

AFM, I have my transfer scheduled for this afternoon but am waiting on the call to see if they might push me out to a 5dt. Hoping our six embies are still growing and dividing over there. Will keep you posted! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## michelle01

Sept - GOOD LUCK ;) How many are you planning to transfer?


----------



## Charleymc

Hi girls can I join you? We just had embryo transfer today. 
I had 6 eggs, 3 didn't fertilize and 2 didn't make it to a 4 cell, so we are just left with 1 little embie surviver. They did the transfer at day 2 and it was a healthy looking 4 cell they never said what grade. I'm trying to stay positive but its so hard. I did acupuncture today and i'm in bed resting. 
Anyone know of the success rate for a 1 embryo transfer? :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Laides

Welcome Charley :hi: Like everyone always says its quality over Quantity! Fx'd for you :dust:

Afam - Congrats on ET and Good luck with 2ww :hugs:

Kirs_t - Fx'd for you :hugs:

Michelle, L4, Kchope, snow - Hope you are all doing well? :kiss: 

Sept - Fx'd you get to 5dt keep us updated :dust:

Sorry if ive missed anyone out!

AFM - Nothing to report just waiting for :witch: to show so i can ring the clinic to see when i can start meds. Been looking into Acupunture any advice from you ladies? Ive heard good reports from doing it with a fresh cycle to improve egg quality, does anyone know if it helps on FET also and when i best to start am i too late to look into it? xx


----------



## michelle01

Hi Charley! I think you have just as good a chance as anyone else ;) Stay positive and rest up! Welcome to the 2ww. I had my ET on Tuesday, so I am now 2dp5dt and the waiting just sucks!

Sandy - I did acu this cycle; I think it helped me out a lot so far. I had more follicles then I ever had previously, I had more eggs collected and both better quality then the previous 2 cycles. The day of ET he did acu before and after my transfer. I think you can start as soon as you want; I heard it is better to go a few months prior to a cycle, but I started about 4 weeks before mine and only went once a week due to the cost. Good luck and hope AF shows soon ;)


----------



## septbride

Charley, welcome and good luck! That one embie has as good a chance as any! 

Sandy, I swear by acupuncture for stress management/relaxation during the cycle. I do think there is evidence that it increases success rates too. I'm so glad I started doing it, it's been a godsend. 

AFM, just got the call, doing a 3dt this afternoon. Hope the embies are OK... 

:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies! :hi:

So, I must have accidentally unsubscribed when I was looking at BnB on my phone .. that always happens to me :dohh: I feel so dumb! 

Well, I went for my beta weeks ago ... I think that's where I left off with you guys and it was negative. My doctor called soon after the nurse and was just as upset about it as I was ... he really thought it was going to work since everything went "textbook" perfect. I have my consult with him on Monday and I have a huge list of questions to ask him. He briefly said when he called on beta day that we're most likely going to be trying ICSI (even though we have no sperm problems) just so we can get a better fertilization rate and then AH since he's starting to think it's a hatching problem with the embryo or a uterine lining problem ...

If you go over to my journal I've posted all of my questions if you're interested and also if you have anything to add that maybe I forgot. 

Wow, I really can't catch up with all of you right now becuase I missed like 10-15 pages! A lot has been happening but I did notice that some of you got your BFP's so congratulations! For those of you who are getting ready for ER good luck, I hope you get lots of eggies! For those in the TWW, good luck, try to stay calm and patient and I'm rooting for you all!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome Charley! Hoping your one embie is all you need for your bfp! 

Hey Sandy! Cmon AF so you can start your FET. I haven't done accu yet but it does seem to have helped a lot of women on here. I just need a little more money or IVF to be a little cheaper!! Lol

Hope your transfer goes well today Sept!! Let us know how you make out 

Ash, good to see you again! Sorry you got ousted from the thread, I hate when that happens!! Again sorry for your bfn. Sounds like you are prepared for your WTF meeting and that your doctor is trying to figure out what may have gone wrong. It's very hard to experience a bfn with IVF but hopefully it gives the doctors more answers to get a better response for next time. :hug:

Kirs anxiouu awaiting your beta! 

Michelle and Afam hope you are resting and trying not to go too crazy during the tww!! 

Snow, glad to hear Zumba helped to get your head right! I did the same thing yesterday with running and yoga. Unfortunately I'll have to stop running in the next couple days. Any of you who do yoga, did you do it during the tww?

Everyone else I may have missed hello and bfp wishes!!


----------



## L4hope

Oh and afm, I have my ultrasound tomorrow morning. Will report tomorrow with number of follies and hopefully my ER date! Ta ta for now girls!


----------



## Anxiously

Tested this morning and saw faint lines on both ICs. But CB Digital says "Not Pregnant". Was I imagining those lines? This is so frustrating! Going for Round 3 tomorrow at 12dp2dt.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0967.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Snowbunny

Anxiously said:


> Tested this morning and saw faint lines on both ICs. But CB Digital says "Not Pregnant". Was I imagining those lines? This is so frustrating! Going for Round 3 tomorrow at 12dp2dt.

Someone once told me that the digitals aren't as good as the FRER. I see two lines when I look. Fx'd.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!
It so good to have some new ladies join in. Welcome Charley :)

Welcome back Ash. Its gfood to hear from you! I have thought of you often while you were having a break to regroup... I fell apart after my failed cycle - so I want you to know that we are here to chat anytime and i hope you're ok.

How is the TWW going for those who are in it?

Anx -Any more news on the poas? I can defn see lines in your pics! I hope they get darker soon xxx

L4 - hope your scan goes well today! Looking forward to hearing where you're at

Sept- Transfer day! yippee Hope it goes well xxx

I have moved my beta to monday - so only have to wait the weekend now. I am 8dp5dt and 13dpo - and the tests are getting much darker. I posted a pic. Feeling very cautiously optimistic.... Hurry up Monday!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Snowbunny

Ash -. Welcome back. 

Charles - welcome!

Kirst - love the pic...looking good.

L4 - thanks lady. Good luck tomorrow. 

Afam - how ya feeling!?

Sandy, Michelle, Kchope, Raz, anxious...I'm sure I'm missing someone! Hey!

Sorry, just have 5 mins to check in.


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies! 

Ash - So good to hear from you, been thinking about you. Good luck for Monday. I'm going to have a look at your questions on your journal as just had my WTF and starting FET meds hopefully end of december and ET mid to late Jan. :hugs: 

L4 - Good luck for Scan today :happydance:

Anx - Good luck if you test today hope its gets darker! :kiss:

Sept - Good luck for ER :hugs:

Kirs_t - Great pics Good luck for Beta on monday

Snow - Hope to get an update from you when you have more time :kiss:

Afam, michelle - Hope you are resting and 2ww isnt to hard on you :hugs:

Kchope, Raz and the rest of you ladies Hope you are doing well xx


----------



## michelle01

kirs - That is a GREAT line ;) I would be very optimistic too if I were you! Hurry Monday!!!

Anx - Digi's are not that great to use; they are less sensitive. I would get a FRER, those are better since I think they detect 12.5 versus the digi's that are over 50! Good luck ;)

Hi Sandy, Kchope, Raz, L4, Snow and everyone else...HAPPY FRIDAY :)

Afam - How are you holding up?!

Hi Ash ;)

Good luck today Sept!!!


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! 

Michelle and Afam, how's the beginning of the 2WW? 

L4, how did your scan go? Bring on the follies! 

Anx, hope the testing goes well! 

Kirst, that looks like a positive pregnancy test, my friend! Come on, little embie!

AFM, I had my transfer yesterday and now have 3 embryos snuggling in. One 8-cell and 2 7-cells. Went to acupuncture before work today and am focusing on stress management. 

Raz, Kchope, Snow, Sandy, hello and :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Awesome Sept!! I don't know why I thought it was today :dohh: Snuggle in little ones ;)

All I have to say is that this 2ww SUCKS :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, quick check in..
I have about 18 follies total but only 6 measurable right now. Hopefully some more of them catch up and grow over the weekend. I have to go back Monday morning for another ultrasound and bloodwork. Hopefully I'll be ready to trigger Monday night. Ahhh I'm sooo ready for ER!!

Michelle sorry the tww is killing you... It really does feel lime forever. Right now I'm feeling like it's taking forever to get to ER! This whe fresh cycle had been so drawn out that every extra day of waiting feels like an eternity! Hopefully the weekend will fly by! 

Sept congrats on being PUPO with three!! Exciting!

Happy Friday to all!! :kiss:


----------



## Afamilygal

hello!!! so many posts! It is always fun to come back on here! :)
First of all, congrats to those with the emerging BFP's so exciting!!!
Anx- I totally see those pink lines and I agree- get yourself a FRER.

& Kirs- that is one good looking BFP!! horray! and great news on beta getting moved up! YIPPEE!!!

to L4- 18 follies! WOW and YAY!!! :happydance: I got a good feeling about you lady! :D I'll bet you are ready for ER, it will be here soon enough and then you can join me in the 2ww! 

Sept- HORRAY for your transfer of 3 lovely embryos! so exciting!!! I'm very hopeful for you love! hows the 2ww treating you? time seems to be moving awfully slowly huh?

Michelle- hopefully the 2ww isnt making you batty too! :) how are you feeling? are you really crampy? I haven't done this before but I assume that is normal from the ER and all the drugs etc? (that question can be answered by anyone obviously) :)

Ash- welcome back, so sorry about your cycle :( I wish it had been different for you... sounds like your all ready for your next meeting though, GL with that! will you be able to start again soon?

Sandy & snow- hello darlings! are you both well? Sandy- I totally recommend acu, I LOVE it. It is expensive but It did wonders for me in respect to anxiety and stress which I always struggle with. I support acu 100%! :) I also believe in taking DHEA and CoQ10 if you aren't already doing that (for egg quality)

Charley- hello and welcome! you chance is as good as any of us from what I gather, it is all about as random as anything can be. My lovely embryologist spent a lot of time talking to us about embryos and it is such an inexact science but anything is possible! I hope your little guy is snuggling in!

afm, just been taking it easy. SO easy that my back is hurting me for lying around like a lump of clay :)
I've been watching me a helluvalotta tv... :)
as I mentioned earlier, I am kind of crampy a lot which Im assuming is normal after everything I put myself through. besides that and time moving SO stinking slowly, as is well here. :)

Hope everyone is well today! xx


----------



## michelle01

L4 - That is a great number of follies and more will show up ;) ER will be here before you know it and you will be joining this dreaded wait!!!

Afam - This wait stinks no matter what way you look at it. The only things I have been feeling/having is bloating, tiredness, headaches (2 days now) and very mild cramping; most of this I think is from the endometrin. The ONLY thing different for me this cycle and not sure if I even call this a symtpom is that I have been having a lot of dizziness since ET! I have basically no other symtpoms then that. The other things from the progestrone I don't really count as a symptom. I would be watching tons of tv too if I wasn't sitting at work :wacko: This weekend will be a lot of sitting around while implantation is supposed to be happening ;)


----------



## Snowbunny

Sept - Yay for PUPO with triplets...lol! I hope you have a quick wait and a positive result.

L4 - great number of follies. I hope your weekend moves by in a blink.

Afam - our bodies go though so much during this process that I think it's normal to be crampy etc. Have you been watching anything good on the telly?

Michelle - the end of the 2ww was killer long for me. I tried to keep busy, but it consumed me. I hope it moves faster for you.

Sandy, Raz, Missnic, Charley...Hey!

AFM - I phoned in Day 1 today. They tried putting me on hold to check if I was too late, but I quickly informed them I already confirmed that I would be okay to proceed...lol. So, I thought I had to go in on Day 3, but it looks like I don't. I will do my endo biopsy on Tuesday and then start monitoring on Day 9. Fingers crossed already!


----------



## Kirs_t

So good to be starting snow! That is fantastic :flower: good luck for the biopsy- is it a natural fet? 

L4- excellent scan result! Grow follies grow! Let us know how Monday goes.

Lots of love to those in the TWW- time definitely crawls slowly- looking forward to more updates! X


----------



## Snowbunny

Thanks Kirs-t, yes it is a natural. The only thing I will be taking (so far as I know) are the progesterone suppositories.


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4Hope - I like the name for the consult, it made me laugh. It truly is a WTF meeting. I really do hope he can come up with some sort of ... educated guess as to why it didn't work but I'm not expecting him to tell me anything other than bad luck but ... I'm kind of not going to take the explanation either. I don't want to go on and on about it here, but I really think they need to look into it being a hatching problem with the embryo or an implantation problem since they fertilized and grew fine until they were put back into my uterus. Okay enough of that! Thanks for the hugs anyways, it's nice to have people to support me but I went through about a week and a half of ... feeling sorry for myself that I have to go through this and it's getting better. Today I went to a birthday party for a friend of the little girl I nanny for and that was quite annoying since there were a lot of kids, and the mother of the birthday girl is pregnant with her 3RD!!!! I want to scream really, but I conducted myself in an appropriate manner. I hope you get some more follicles that are measurable at your next appointment and that time flies to get to your ER!! I know that I was DYING to get to the ER and get the real show on the road! 

Anx - I really hope it's a bfp for you! I have my FX'd! 

Kirs - thanks, it really means a lot that you're so understanding and I can come to you for advice, or venting! I'm still pretty torn up about it ... I can't watch or do anything involving babies but oh well. I was at barnes and noble today and noticed that I was standing by the "What to Expect when you're expecting" section and had to immediately just walk away! And OMG you're getting good lines, so happy for you!! Was this your second IVF? Just curious cause ya know I'm getting ready to do my second and I'm actually extremely nervous. Is it weird that I'm more nervous this round than I was the first? Well congratulations again and can't wait to find out what's going on in there! 

Snow - thanks for the welcome back! Yay for CD 1 and getting things moving! 

Sandy - What did you and your RE talk about at your WTF appointment? Just kinda curious now and wondering what to expect ... did your doctor do an u/s at your appointment to check things down there? I haven't had an u/s since the day of my trigger and would like to know how big my ovaries still are and if I have any cysts etc ... ? I'm going to ask him to do one either way I think. Best of luck with your FET cycle, I REALLY hope this is it for you. Infertility is not fair! 

Michelle - hello :) You're in the TWW and I have everything crossed for you! Hope you've been taking it easy letting those beans get comfy! 

Sept - Yay for PUPO! Hope you have some nice sticky beans in there! 

Afam - I will most likely be starting another cycle in January BUT because I'm such a control freak and don't want to waste any time, if my RE does an u/s on Monday and we don't see any problems and my ovaries look okay and I don't have any cysts I'm going to push to start this cycle .... I'm CD 11 today and I wouldn't start the lupron until CD 21 anyways ... so .... I'm REALLY going to push for it but will take my doctors medical advice into consideration, obviously! So happy you had your ET and you're taking it easy! I feel your pain with your back hurting. I HAD to get out of bed the first day and sit up for a little bit because it was pretty much unbearable.

Woah I think I got everybody. I'm trying to get my OH to go out tonight and play some pool ... maybe have a few drinks. Hope everyone has a WONDERFUL weekend!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, sorry not in the best of moods today. Today is the 3rd day with faint lines on ICs. It's not darkening at all and this can't be good. I'm going ahead and call this cycle a bust. Do you girls know when is the earliest one can do an FET after a failed cycle?

Worst of all, I got into a misunderstanding with my mother-in-law yesterday.

Hope everyone's doing fine - I'll write more later.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0968.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies 

Sept - Congratulations on being pupo :hugs:

L4 - Fx'd for trigger on monday :kiss:

Snow - Great news on getting started time will fly now :hugs:

Michelle, Afam - Hope you are doing well on your 2ww not long to go now! :kiss:

Kirs_t, Raz, Missnic, Charley...Hey!

Ash - I had a 6 week wait between my failed cycle and my WTF appt so went through that many different emotions but when i had the appt she talked about the whole cycle what they thought about every step and where they think things could have went wrong or could have got better results but actually my cycle was text book they said the only thing that went wrong was i didnt end up pregnant! They didnt do any scan as all my blood work and previous internal scan showed no evidence that there were any cyst or any other complications. I would have been able to move on straight away and have FET in dec if it wasnt for the lab closure over xmas so cant seen any reason why you wont be able to start on your next AF cycle. Im looking forward to the FET as its meant to be so much easier on your body due to less medication and not ER. I hope you will be joining me in Jan for FET. Looking forward to seeing your post after WTF appt :hugs:

Anx - Really sorry lines arent getting any darker i hope its wrong! When is your beta? I hope its not the case but if you do have to go to FET most FS say to have a natural AF after failed cycle then able to start on next cycle, but i have know some ladies start straight away. :hugs: Sorry to hear you had a misunderstanding with MIL hope it wasnt too bad, your emotions will be all over the place without having to deal with that as well. Thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - thanks for all of the info, unfortunately I did not get any frosties so I'll be doing a fresh cycle. :( But I hope I can join you in a BFP for the second IVF!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Sandy, beta's this Thursday. Today's tests were almost stark white at 14dp2dt. I could hardly see the line anymore. Looks like a chem pregnancy. It's heartbreaking and I'm psyching myself up for FET now. I've been so emotionally distressed by the whole MIL thing the past 2 days, I'm not even sure it it could've caused the chem pregnancy.

I'm going to call the doctor's office and ask if I can do an earlier beta and request for an FET asap.


----------



## Afamilygal

Anx- I'm sorry to hear that :( I'm still holding out hope for you.


----------



## Afamilygal

Is everyone very crampy throughout the whole 2ww? Is that just an ivf thing?


----------



## septbride

L4, good luck on Monday! 

Afam, I'm having some crampy twinges and slight pains. Is that what you're feeling? 

Anx, sorry about the test and your MIL. The HPT could definitely be wrong, the blood test is much more sensitive. Good luck! 

My 2WW is going OK so far, better than last time. Fingers are super crossed. 

Hubby is starting Walking Dead episode and that's my cue to exit the living room. Hugs to all! 

:flower:


----------



## Afamilygal

Sept- yeah its been crampy the whole time since ER so I figured it was that plus I am extra gassy so it could be a combo. I figured that was just an IVF side effect and thought I'd ask.
going CRAZY up in here... how you holding out sept?

love to all of you!


----------



## Anxiously

Beta results came back. It's a negative. Have an appointment with the RE this Wed. 

This whole process is so emotionally draining.


----------



## Sandy83

Anx - Really sorry to hear its a negative, thinking of you! :hugs: Hope you can join me with FET very soon


----------



## Kirs_t

So sorry to hear anx.... Hope the fet is the one for you too :hugs:

How is everyone going? How's the TWW for those in it? Any updates?


----------



## lochbride

Late starter to this thread but thought I'd say hi. Currently on day 2 of a day 3 transfer and suffering major bloating and gas. This is our second ICSI and we are hoping, wishing, praying that this is the one for us. Two perfect little embies went back in on Saturday - test date 13th Dec.... 

How are you all coping with your 2WW's? I'm off work but going a bit stir crazy. I already cleaned out some of the kitchen cupboards this morning!!!


----------



## michelle01

Anx - I am so sorry :hugs:

Afam - Are you on progrestrone suppositories? I know they cause some symptoms, but I have had a few spouts of cramping here and there, along with gas too. This wait is a little different then my previous 2 cycles, I feel good, which is making me so nervous, like literally no symptoms whatsoever. Well I have been having dizziness, but not sure what that is about, but other then that, had I not been going through IVF, I feel like I am ready for a 2 hour workout right now!

Welcome loch! Hope this cycle works for you ;) And I am kinda going crazy during this wait, I am 6dp5dt right now!

Good luck today Ash!!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## septbride

Hello Lochbride! Welcome to the lovely 2WW. I'm on my second ICSI cycle too. Had three transferred in last Thursday, OTD the day before you on Dec. 12. 

Afam/Michelle/lochbride: I'm extra gassy too! The whole process is delightful, isn't it? 

Anx, I'm sorry about the BFN. When is your WTF appointment? Hope it's soon and you can get going on your next step. Take it easy in the meantime. It's a BRUTAL time. 

AFM, I'm holding up OK, thanks! Sort of working under the assumption that it isn't going to work and that we can run off to Mexico for a week in January to recover. I guess after the last failed cycle it all feels so similar that I don't feel like it's going to work...I'd rather be proven wrong than be bitterly disappointed like last time. I know this sounds a bit negative, but it just feels safer for now. 

Love to all!


----------



## Afamilygal

Anx- I'm really very sorry to hear this... :( I feel really badly for you and wish it were different, I really really do *hugs* do you have some frozen embryos? My clinic told me that with their new freezing techniques that they are literally having more success now with the frozen embryos!!! I don't think I have any frozen.. I had one little guy who was really struggling along but they haven't called me yet to let me know what happened to him. :shrug:

Loch- hi there! I got me gas too- holy moses. I'm also a little bloated (I think from the gas- ha!) my test date is the 9th so we are all really close together on that which is nice. I am definitely stir crazy but trying hard not to move much (not that it would do anything at this point) I've been having a lot of cramping which makes me nervous (as it tends to) :)

michelle- I am on crinone and in the past it has made me nauseous from time to time as well as a little crampy but not really... this time I feel nauseated often and pretty crampy most of the time... It is making me NUTS.
I get dizzy too but I think its the inertia. :)
I hope your feeling different is a good sign! didnt you say 3rd time was a charm? ;D

Sept- hello fellow gassy! 'delightful'...yes, thats certainly one way to describe it! :D
I hate to hear you assuming it isn't going to work. cause really, you never know, right? but I know what you mean about it feeling safer though. like it will hurt less? (only Im not sure it will..) I'm always tempted to assume the worst but it makes me unhappy and right now, I need all the happiness and hope I can muster.
but it's scary. It's normal to protect your heart but maybe allow in a little faith or hope if you can. :hugs:

I hate to sound too positive about any of this cause then I run the risk of being totally wrong and getting crushed and truthfully I want a family so badly I wouldnt put it past my brain to be making up symptoms for me! :wacko: but I do have hope, I can't help it. :) plus this may be my only IVF so its now or never! :)
hugs to you all.xx


----------



## kchope

Hi all,

Sorry for not posting any updates last week. I noticed that all you ladies were getting ready for ET and didn't want to be a downer. My beta was last Tuesday and let's just say that I went through Beta Hell. My 1st beta came back as an "unsure" maybe preggo or maybe not. Had a 2nd beta and HCG increased but still very low numbers so things were not looking too good from the start. Had my 3rd beta and we are so crushed as it came back a bust. My heart aches...and the holidays will be miserable to say the least. Now I have to have a consult with the Dr and most likely will not be able to get in for 3 months. Wonder what that conversation will be like...

Wishing all you in the 2ww that your holiday wishes come true! Best of luck to all of you as this is such a hard path to go travel for wanting a family. I think I'm going to take some time off and heal for the last cycle attempt in 2013 as I cannot imagine living a childfree life. I will be thinking of you all! 
xoxox


----------



## michelle01

Oh kchope - I am soooooo sorry hun for what you went through :hugs: Why will it take 3 months to get an appointment?


----------



## L4hope

Michele, afam, sept, loch you are all getting close to your beta tests! Have everything crossed that all the bloating, gassiness, and cramping is just a sign of more to come with your bfp's!

Kchope I'm so sorry you went through such a tough week! :hug:
Hopefully you're doctor will have some idea as to what they can do differently for your third cycle. For some of us it seems as though it is a little bit of trial and error to get it right. Meanwhile we are going crazy wondering why we can't just get pregnant!

Ash how did your appt go? Does your doc want to do anything different next time? I'm on my second fresh cycle and my doc didn't change my protocol or do any testing. I'm like you though, I figure if it would fail again then I would push for a change and testing. 

Anx so sorry for your bfn. Hope you get some answers St your WTF meeting. 

Hello to all others..Kirs, snow etc..

Afm, I got the go ahead to trigger tonight thank goodness!! ER is wednesday morning at 8:00. Finally!!!


----------



## michelle01

Yay for trigger L4 :) Hope you get lots of eggies ;)


----------



## septbride

Oh KChope, I'm so very sorry. There is nothing like having it all blow up in your face after all the hard work you've put in. I'm so sorry you had to go through an inconclusive beta on top of everything else. Hang in there, sweetie. I'll be thinking of you. 

L4, here's to triggering! 

Afam, you are totally right about the mindset! I just have to try something different after my crushing disappointment last time. 

xoxo to all, hang in there ladies!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls - 

I have been a bit unsure as to whether I should post an update, as I know some people have had some bad news lately. Kchop - I am so so sorry :hugs: I honestly know how bone achingly painful a failed cycle is. Sending you so much love and care and hope you can take some time to do something special for yourself and feel better.

We have had some happy news. Yesterday I had my beta and officially confirmed we are pregnant! My DH was with me when the clinic called and we cried and cried all afternoon! This time tears of joy.... It is such early days and there are no guarantees that it will stick around - but for now I am just so excited to have made it to this point! It's the furthest we've ever got! Beta was 232 at 16dpo and have to wait till next Monday for the next one! It is going to be a long week waiting! I can't bare not to poas even now- cos I keep thinking its not real and those lines will go away!

L4 good luck for trigger and ER this week? Thinking for you and hope you recover well xxx how many follies have you got now?

Ash I hope your appt goes well too! Look forward to your update.

Afam, sept, Michelle and the girls in tww- when can you test??? 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## L4hope

Kirs, huge congrats on your positive beta!!! Stick little one stick! :happydance: Don't be afraid to post your good news. For one we are all here to support each other good and bad. second, we all can use the hope of seeing a bfp to know that it CAN happen! So so happy for you...enjoy it girl!

My ultrasound showed 18 follies which is great. However, I had about 15 last time and only 1 made it to a good 5 day blast and 2became blast on day 6 and 1 morula. So, while I'm very happy with the follie number I'm really praying for a few more good blasts this time. We will soon know!


----------



## Snowbunny

Wow, ladies, so much going on here. Let's see if I can catch up.

L4 - Yay for trigger. I'll be praying for a good retrieval to blast ratio.

Kchope - I'm so sorry.:hugs: Like a lot of the other girls, we know how tough this is. I can't imagine how much harder it must have been with the uncertainty. I had to wait almost 3 months for my FET, as hard as it has been it has gone by faster than expected. I'll be thinking about you.

Anxious - I'm sorry about the negative beta. I hope you are taking care of yourself.

Septbride - I totally get the 'expect the worst' attitude. I always hesitate to get excited and then be so let down.

Afam - you my lady are glass half full. I wish I could have your courage to hope. You are getting close - will you test early (I can't remember).

Michelle - hope the rest of your 2ww flies by. Have you decided to test out the trigger?

Ash - can't wait to hear about your wtf apmnt.

Kirs-t - woo hoo!:happydance: What great news! I am so happy for you. Please keep posting on your progress. We need the hope!

AFM - I have my endometrial biopsy tomorrow...needless to say I am a scared!!! I have decided to bring myself so DH doesn't have to take another day off work without pay. He works for a very small company and we are running out of excuses (nobody knows about your journey other than parents and friends who have been through ivf).


----------



## Sandy83

Morning ladies

L4 - Fx'd for more blasts! :kiss:

Snow - Good luck for today :hugs:

Kirs_t - That's great news :happydance:

Kchope - Im so sorry, thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Anx - How you doing? :hugs:

Afam, michelle - Hope you are doing ok not long now! :hugs:

Ash - How did your WTF appt go? :kiss:

Sept, Raz and all the other ladies hope you are doing well xx


----------



## Anxiously

Kchope, I'm so sorry about what you're going through. We're in the same boat. I've cried the entire day yesterday and poor DH was trying his very best to dig me out of the hole. If he could get hold of a clown costume I'd bet he would have gone for it. 

Afam, I have 7 frosties but they are only grade 3, which is right in the middle of the scale based on the hospital's grading system. I had only 2 grade 4 embryos, and those had already been transferred into me. I'm going to ask the RE about the possibility of transferring 1 Day 3 thawed embryo first, and then send the remaining to Day 5 blast. I don't think I'm ready for a 3rd round anyway so might as well use them all. I'm likely moving to Qatar with DH next May once he gets his job offer. So I may just take a break and do my next fresh cycle over there.

Kirs_t, don't worry about us. I may be speaking just for myself, but as all of us have stuck together through this IVF hell together, sharing our daily experiences, I'll always be happy for good news from any one of you. 

Sandy, guess we'll be FET buddies :) Though I'm going to bug my RE tomorrow to let me go for it this month.

Loch, warm welcome! I had loads of bloating and gas for the 2 days following ET too. It's just the fluid that's replacing your empty follies. Drink lots of water - I know it defies logic but it really helps. Some ladies swear by isotonic drinks. Is this a fresh cycle or FET for you?

L4Hope, sorry for being a forum idiot but what is WTF? The only WTF I know of is "what the f***" :)

All other ladies, hope everything's going well for you!


----------



## Sandy83

Anx - Ill be starting FET on this months cycle. AF should be here by early next week and then start injections on day 21 so should start this month but ET will be in Jan 2013. Sorry you have to join me but am glad you are looking to moving forward its the best way. :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Sandy, what kind of injections will it be? I'm clueless about the whole FET process.


----------



## Sandy83

Im pretty clueless as well but i got my programme last week

On day 21 i start buserelin injections and should expect to start AF within 10 days of starting injections, then start on Oestradiol tablets which is day 1 of my replacement cycle. Will take these for about 10 days and have a scan half way through and get a date for ET. So from day 21 of cycle i will be looking at 3 to 4 weeks before ET depending how i respond. xx


----------



## lochbride

Oh thanks ladies, I was really hesitant about coming back on the forum - I haven't since my failed first ICSI cycle in April - like you KChope, I had a beta that was high enough to warrant dragging it out for 3-4 days but low enough for the nurses to let us know that it was very unlikely to stick. It was so painful and my heart goes out to you and your OH. 

Anxiously, the same goes to you - healing power to pick yourselves back up again. Easy to type but I understand how awful it is. This is a second fresh cycle - no freezing on the NHS unless the eggs are amazing quality which sadly mine weren't. Luckily the ones going back are top notch so fingers crossed they are continuing to grow.

Septbride - three?! Ooh that's so exciting - how many did you do last time? We picked 2 last time and two again... we're so close in dates. I'm trying to keep positive but I know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited before hand. I don't know about you but I do feel more relaxed the second time round - that has to be a good thing right?!

Michelle01 thanks for the welcome - not long til test time?!

Afamilygal - how much not moving have you done? I've been trying to be really calm and haven't been out since the transfer on Saturday. However, I am doing things around the house - nothing more than washing dishes and cooking but I am getting pretty bored. Thinking of going out for a walk later - as long as I'm not running around right?! It's so tricky. At least this time I've taken proper time off work so no work stress. How about you? I've been gassy since the ER, showing no signs of lessening much to the sadness of poor DH!! I blame the progesterone pessaries as well as those poor ovaries for being so busy in the last few weeks!

Good luck to everyone else - it's great to hear from other people going through the same thing and lovely to be here :)


----------



## michelle01

Kirs - We want you to post your happy news ;) I am so excited for you!! This gives all of us hope that this process does work. And you should not feel bad for sharing it with us :)

L4 - I bet you get some good eggs this time ;) I am rooting for you!!!!

Sandy - I am counting down the days ;) I am now getting ansy...before I didn't seem to care as much, but as it gets closer to beta day, I cannot control myself from testing :haha: You are so close to starting again :)

Snow - So I told myself, NO testing till Thursday morning, to test out that darn booster. Now mind you it was just given Saturday and I POAS this morning :blush: I have NO self-control :dohh: And I knew it would show a dark second line, and it did, so now I have to keep testing to see that it goes lighter or darker! I just hate not knowing.

Afam - How are you holding up? When is your beta again? 

Loch - I couldn't resist the urge to POAS this morning, but I had an hcg booster Saturday, so I am testing that out now to see what happens. Good for you for taking it easy during this wait! I went back to work the day after ET and I am trying to take it easy but going crazy! I want to get back to the gym SOOOO badly!!!

kchope - Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## lochbride

Haha, POAS addict Michelle? I think I'm going to be good and steer clear :)

BTW, if my 3 day transfer was on Saturday - does that make today (Tuesday) day 3? Stupid question but it's bugging me :) Thanks!


----------



## michelle01

loch - Yep, that would be me, I am POAS addict :) If you had a 3 day transfer on Saturday, today would be 3dp3dt, so yes you are 3 days past your transfer ;) My transfer was on Nov. 27 and it was a 5 day transfer, so today I am 7dp5dt and my ER was on thanksgiving, so you that would make me 12DPO. When is your beta?


----------



## Afamilygal

hiya friends! lots of posts!
firstly, I would like to say to KChope how sad I am to hear your news... :( I know what it is like to go through the is it isn't it pregnancy betas (did it for 2 weeks with the ectopic) and it is just so hard. I really feel for you and hope you are being extra good to yourself. *hugs*

loch- as for the NHS not freezing the eggs, that is criminal!!! I lived in the UK for a while (I'm half english) and the NHS is great for a lot of stuff but that is clearly not one of them! booo.... its good that you feel more relaxed this time around, maybe cause you know what to expect? I would have thought it was harder so that is interesting to hear.

as per your question, I haven't done almost any moving around. I mean I cooked last night but that's about it. I took time off work and told DH that since this may be my one and only shot I need to be able to say that I did everything I could if it fails. I know my tendency to blame myself so I felt this was in my best interest. I haven't left the house since the transfer last Wednesday. :wacko: I suffer from horrible environmental allergies so leaving the house while not taking any antihistamine would not be a good thing anyways but now I'm feeling stir crazy.

I am still gassy and also nauseated quite a bit. not sure if its the estrogen and progesterone combo I'm on but ugh.. I feel really gross a lot of the time. :sick: since I also have allergies, the yucky stuff drips into my stomach and makes me feel sick so It is likely to be that too. allergies are the worst.

Michelle- hiya! doing fine, thanks. Im avoiding the HPTs altogether this time. I'm so much happier in my ignorance. obviously I want to know but I want to know that what Im reading is 100% accurate. I don't think I could take the POAS rollercoaster this time around. :) Beta is next Sunday.

Sandy- will you have to do the injections for the whole 3-4 weeks?? or just til AF?

Anx- 7 grade 3 sounds great! isn't grade 3 still really good embryos? and I'm sure in 7 of them you will get at least one gorgeous baby! :) :hugs:

snow- GL with your biopsy today! let us know how it goes!! 

L4- I've got a lot of hope for you girl! :thumbup: This time will hopefully be different and a bunch will fertilize! 

Kirs- YAY!!!! congratulations!!!! so so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:

sept- sorry for my comment, I don't know how it feels to go through this and it not work and to do it again... I can only imagine and it makes me what to cry my eyes out. you are right, whatever you can do to feel safe is the right move. :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Afam - That is great you are taking it easy :) And it is better to not poas; I am already going bonkers! My beta is next Monday; they don't do them on Sunday...UGH! Sunday would have been my beta day, but I have to wait one extra day. At least I know my testing will tell me whether it worked or not, I hate surprises. Keep resting and we have less then a week now ;)


----------



## septbride

Afam, no need to apologize, honey girl! I wish I was more positive, but I'm a negative little pissant right now. Btw, I THOUGHT you might be English -- me too, a transplant to the U.S.!


----------



## septbride

Michelle, I would definitely be POAS too...you're almost there, girl! 

I'm counting down the minutes to 12/12/12 and hoping that might be a lucky testing date. :)


----------



## michelle01

Sept - What a great day to get a beta ;) They were saying to make a wish on 12/12/12 at 12:22:22 :haha: Since this is the last year we will see anything like this again! Are you planning to test early?


----------



## septbride

I'm really going to try to hold out, but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## L4hope

Holy posts ladies!! Is anybody getting any work done?! :haha: 

Anx you got the WTF right...what the blank!! 

Afam that's so funny, I too thought maybe you were English. However Sept I did not pick up on it with you. My hubby has family in England and we've talked about going to visit. Of course now with all of this ttc crap we aren't going anywhere. :( Boo hiss! Afam you are doing an excellent job staying positive! 
What about you Sept...you holding out till beta?

Michelle I completely understand the urge to poas as I did it last time. It's very hard not knowing and seeing so many who get a positive days before their beta. But Im thinking this time I'm going to try and wait till day before or day of beta. I almost feel like it drug out my disappointment. Cuz you know you always have hope that the hpt could be wrong and beta will come back positive. But we all figure out how we can get through this process in what works best for us. Be that to POAS or not to POAS, think positive thoughts or tell yourself it didn't work to hopefully be pleasantly surprised. It's all such a head game!! 
Snow hope things went well today!

Afm, just waiting till tomorrow! Thanks for all the good vibes of a successful ER and fertilization. This part of the process always has me feeling excited for the possibilities!

I just have to say I love getting on this thread every day! You all are so wonderful and provide so much love and encouragement!! Great group of gals if I do say so!


----------



## michelle01

L4 - Nope not getting any work done today :haha: And I am so busy too, but my mouse just keeps making its way back to bnb! And yes, this is such a head game with this process. I guess if I didn't have the booster I may not test, but if I don't test out this booster and wait to the day before my beta, I could get a false positive and nothing worse then getting your hopes up and then find out it didn't work!


----------



## lochbride

Thanks Michelle - my Beta date is the 13th of Dec - 10 days and counting!
Good luck with the continued POAS - one of these days it's just going to work :) I swear if I get a positive blood test I am going right out and buying a test from the high street - just so I have the pleasure of getting the thing saying PREGNANT!! :) 

AFG - allergies do suck - poor thing. Sounds like you're doing the best thing for you though :) Stay indoors and incubate those little embies. Yep the NHS system is pretty rubbish in some ways but amazing that we've had two shots at ICSI for free - they only freeze eggs for 20% of couples, and only if the eggs are the highest grade. We had two mature eggs that just stopped growing in the lab on Sunday so not meant to be. If they'd kept going until Monday, they would have frozen for us :(:( So, this is our last free shot - and £5,000 to pay privately just isn't that easy to come by :( 

I think I am a lot more chilled out this time because I have done it before, the pain last time was so unbearable and heartbreaking that I can't even entertain the thought this time round. It has to be positive thinking, otherwise, my brain can't cope!! :)

Sept - that is the coolest test date ever - fixed!!

I'm just sitting on the sofa and had the most sharp pain/ twinges on my left hand side. Really sore, just 3 or 4 over a 5 minute period. Enough to make me say 'ow!' Choosing to believe in implantation rather than progesterone ;) 

Positive thoughts to everyone!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey everyone - lots going on over the next week or so...ERs, ETs, POAS!!! Love following everyone's progress.

I had my endo biopsy today. It definitely hurt like a [email protected]#@!$!!! That being said, as soon as it was over, the pain was gone. I had very minor cramping afterwards, but seriously nothing to even talk about. If I didn't have some spotting afterwards I wouldn't know anything was done today! I start monitoring on the weekend and can't wait for my transfer. Part of me will worry that it won't happen until it actually does!


----------



## Afamilygal

Michelle- that BLOWS about not being able to do it on Sun. why the heck not? mine is... I would raise hell if I were you. cant you go to another lab and get it drawn? no wonder you are poas... carry on.

Sept- fellow limey! (jk, thats what DH likes to call me.) Im only half english and I sound american but have a lot of english-isms from my mum. Where are you from?
and that IS a cool OTD. WOO!!! love it, LOVE IT!!!

L4- you knew too? clearly I DO have a lot of english-isms. I like 'bloody' too much. good grief that sounded gross. GL tomorrow darling!!!!
I agree with you about all the ladies on here, major loveliness. You are just gorgeous too!!!

Loch- Ive been having some "Ow" pains too. Its bugging me out. make sure you are drinking plenty of water. (advice from my nurse)

Snow- I was under for my biopsy but yes I have hurt it isn't a fun one. glad it stopped quickly though! I have read a LOT of good things about getting that done prior to IVF.. lets hope it works for you too!!!

this progesterone is hurting my ta tas...:holly: (yikes, even watching this is making me cringe...) maybe I should put on a bra? (I've been braless in seattle for a week. NICE)


----------



## Anxiously

Hi all, just had the WTF session with RE (now I know what that means!!!). I'm to go for a hysteroscopy after AF arrives to rule out any hostilities in my uterus, before attempting FET. I also asked him if extreme emotional stress could've caused the chem preg. He said that he can't discount the effect of stress on the risk of miscarriage although there isn't sufficient scientific studies to clearly show the link. 

About the FET, his recommendation is to still use day 3 embryos. Because there's a high attrition rate of taking my 7 embryos to day 5 - I may end up with just 2 or 3 left for just 1 transfer, with worst case of having none at all. And the embryos could've died because of the artificial environment, not necessarily because they are not good quality. So in his opinion, if an embryo is inherently good, it shouldn't matter if they are day 3 or day 5. Does that make sense?


----------



## Sandy83

Anx - Sounds like you have a plan in place for moving on which is great! I had a 5 day embryo transferred and didn't fall pregnant so doesn't matter what day it is. FX'd 2013 is your year! xx


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi ladies. I had a bit of spotting this am, just a tiny amount but that is how it starts so I'm feeling sad about it. Ive been having AF cramping for days now so its just a matter of time... I would typically get AF before Sunday (if this were a normal cycle) so maybe it is just early... :( I hate this.

also, I found out that my little embryo that could (the 3rd one who fertilized late) didn't make it. so we also have no frozen embryos. :sad2:


----------



## Afamilygal

also anx- Im with the Dr- just get those little guys back inside of you where they belong :)


----------



## michelle01

Anx - Sounds like a great plan and happy you get to move forward!!

Afam - Spotting is normal due to the progestrone. I would fret too much with it, although I know how stressful this whole thing is! I have been cramping a lot the past couple days too, which makes me worried as well. Hang in there, only a few more days till beta ;) And I am so sorry about your embie that couldn't be frozen; hopefully you will not need it!


----------



## Sandy83

Afam - So sorry about the spotting but as Michelle says this is normal! Sorry to hear about your little embie not making it but FX'd you don't need it and this cycle is a :bfp: Not long now too beta! :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Afam, I'm sorry about your little third embie. I also found out that our other three didn't make it to freeze. Sigh. And yes, "bloody" is a bloody good word. I've already used it a couple of times in reference to the royal baby. I can't help being green with envy of that Kate. I'm fully English but sound mostly American because I moved here as a teen. We were in the Oxford area, mum is from Durham, dad from Cornwall, and now they spend part of the year near Durham and we visit as much as possible. Where is your mum from? 

Loch, those twinges sound nice and promising for implantation! Fingers crossed for you, dear. And you should absolutely buy an HPT to see the positive sign flash up! I plan on doing the same.

Snow, I'm sorry the biopsy hurt so much. Sounds like it was relatively quick, at least. Bring on the monitoring and transfer! It will happen. :flower:

L4, how did everything go today? I too agree that this is a thread of loveliness! 

Oh and Michelle/Afam, I'm having a tiny bit of spotting too and I'm hoping it's progesterone-related or old clumps of the progesterone gel making its way ot. Sorry, gross. Fingers crossed for all us spotting ladies. It's torture just waiting. :xmas17:


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies, just a quick note. I'm back home from ER. I'm very crampy and sore this time! They were able to retrieve 13 eggs. So now I wait for fertilization reports. 

Afam sorry you're feeling sad and discouraged. Hopefully it's just the progesterone effing with you. Chin up love, you're not out yet! 

xxooxx


----------



## Afamilygal

YAY L4! :thumbup: you guys are better at me at this :) so when will you hear the report? tomorrow morning? FX!!!
sorry about the crampy/sore bit... hopefully it wont last long. rest as much as you need.

thanks for the words of encouragement ladies, hopefully it is just the progesterone, it has since gone away but now when I wipe I hold my breath. :dohh: this is the worst.

sept- my mums parents are from london/scotland/ireland and somewhere else in England that evades me. I love Oxford, my sister used to live there and I used to visit her often when I lived in London.
I'm really sorry to hear about your embies :( it is really sad isn't it?
I have to now try to convince my DH to try IVF one more time, Im not ready for egg donors. Im just not... :(

I have a Q- is AF typically 'on time' after an IVF cycle or is it more often late?


----------



## michelle01

Snow - Sorry I didn't include you in my last post! Sorry the test was a bit painful, but glad you got it done and hopefully that will help with your BFP ;)

Afam - With both my last cycles I never got AF while using the endometrin/progrestrone. Once I stopped it, then AF came with cycle 2, but with cycle 1 I had to have a d&c and then AF didn't show for about 5 weeks.


----------



## Kirs_t

Morning girls!

L4 - great to hear that your ER went well! Now to look after yourself and go gently for as long as you need. I was really crampy and sore after mine too. NOt long till transfer day dow! Yippee! Keep us posted on how your lil embies are doing. xxx

Afam, Sept and Michelle! So close to betas! I amk literally holding my breath in hope for you guys. Afam and sept - I am hoping, begging, praying that your spotting is from the progesterone too. It is a common side effect. And I am so sorry to hear about your other lil embie Afam xxx :hugs: Your post about being braless was hilarious and made me laugh out loud! 

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies, who manage to brighten my days! This place is defn an amazing source of support.

Snow - hope youre feeling better after the biopsy and so exciting that the show is getting on the road!

Anx - glad to hear that you had your wft appointment. I hope youre feeling a lil better. Thinking of you xxx

Ash - how did yours go???

Lots of love sandy! xxx

Afm - I am finding the wait to my next beta really hard! My clinic does them weekly.... I just cant get my head around being up the duff - and it doesn't feel real! I still have to poas every day - just to make sure. My sister is getting married this weekend and from today - life gets insane with family coming to stay with us and all the prep. I am the maid of honour. It will be a beautiful celebration but i am also terrified of miscarriage. We told most of our friends and family the news on monday - and now i'm worried that was a bad idea and i've jinxed it! Ah well - thanks for the vent girls.... i know I should just be bloody grateful i have even made it to this point!

Lot of love xxx


----------



## Snowbunny

Afam - as I said on your journal, pg symptoms are often confused for after symptoms...fxd girl.:hugs:

Sept/Michelle - getting so close to betas!!!

L4 - 13 is a great number...can't wait to hear your reports.

Anx - it sounds like you had a good wtf meeting. Athough blasts have better success rates, don't discount those day 3s. My girlfriend did four or five 5 day transfers and then got pregnant with a 3 day transfer. 

Kirs-t - hang in there...I totally don't blame you for posting everyday...I'd be doing the same.

Michelle - don't worry bout it...I miss people often...sometimes this thread moves quick.

Sandy, loch, kchope, anyone else I missed hello!


----------



## Snowbunny

Oh and yes, I am totally sick of hearing about Kate...totally jealous!


----------



## lochbride

Wow, lots going on :) 

Afam - don't give up yet. I know how you feel when you hold your breath going to the loo. It's fricking terrifying! AF generally comes a bit later with progesterone pessaries, so spotting now doesn't mean anything negative. 

Sept - yes, I'm just praying we get to the stage of buying a normal pregnancy test and feeling like a normal fertile lady!! 

Woop for L4 and your ER - great lot of eggies too - I was super sore after this one too, maybe the pain will all be worth it!?!

I'm pretty sure that the 'ow' twinges I was feeling a couple of days ago were trapped wind. In fact I'm almost positive but will err on the side of maybebaby! I've had the worst heartburn/ acid reflux/ indigestion for the last 3 days - absolute killer and prob down to me eating too much sugar when I don't have it that often. Feeling like I deserve treats for feeling so crap and then it makes me feel worse - vicious cycle anyone?! :) Like Google, how many posts on 'heartburn 2WW' can a girl realistically do! Many apparently which is why I thought I should jump on here to hear some sense from you all :D No other symptoms at all and heading back to work tomorrow (6DP3DT). Beta in a week. Oh F*ck!!!!!!!

Right, this is all getting mildly hysterical so will contain myself and go do something productive with my day. Sorry for missing people, I'm just getting a quickie in today!! Hope you're all doing - wtf meetings with doctors are just annoying, spotting is annoying, 2WW's are annoying and oh yes, even royal babies are annoying! 

Good luck everyone and keep going! :)


----------



## L4hope

Hi my impatiently waiting and complaining friends!! Seriously, like any if us wants to hear about the royal baby? Or about half the tv shows on right now showing knocked up characters. Give me a break!

Afam hope you're hanging in there girl! You are almost through the wait. As scary as it is to think of a negative beta, at least then you know and can stop all of the second guessing and wondering if. At times it seems nice to consider staying blissfully ignorant. Have you decided when you'll test? 

Snow do you have a tentative transfer date, I can't remember?

Anx, glad your meeting went well. I think I kinda agree with your doctor. But I guess the only downer is that doesn't always help for freezing since they have to make to blast to be able to freeze. Or does your doc have a different policy for freezing? But I wonder if a day 3 transfer would have been any different. We could drive ourselves crazy with the what ifs though. Sounds like you have a good plan in place which always helps. 

Loch, sometimes it's just worth dealing with negative side effects to indulge in guilty pleasures! :haha: not sure if heartburn is an early pregnancy sign, thought that came later. But hey who knows... I've barely been pregnant and I've never had heartburn. So what do I know? It's all pure speculation. It's so hard not to read into every little thing during the tww. One down one to go!

Kirs after all we go through to get pregnant it's no wonder we worry still even once it happens. Hopefully the wedding craziness will help take it all off your mind! And btw...up the duff?? Never heard that one?

Sept and Michelle how's it going? Getting excited for your betas I'm sure? Michelle you are POASing right? How bout you Sept?

AFM, I ended up with 14 eggs, they found one more after I left. However only 8 were mature. They all are showing signs of fertilization. Have to wait for tomorrow to see which ones graduate to embaby status. Please please please let them all keep growing!!

Kchope, thinking of you girl. :hugs:

Sandy, how's it going sista?


----------



## michelle01

L4 - Yes I have been poas :haha: My results are in my journal. So excited to hear your fert report tomorrow ;)

Afam -How are you holding up? So exited for your beta!!

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Sandy83

L4 - Cant wait to hear your Fertility report xx


----------



## michelle01

Thinking about you today L4 and hope to hear a great report ;)

Afam - I took a peak at your journal ;) Did you decide if you are going in tomorrow or Sunday for your beta?

I have updated my journal with my tests from this morning!


----------



## septbride

L4, that's great that you have 8 fertilized guys growing! Fingers crossed for the embryo report. How are you feeling post-ER? 

Michelle, this seems like exciting news!! I definitely see those two lines. 

Lochbride, I completely agree, everything is completely bloody annoying. Hope you're holding it together during the 2WW. 

I'm maybe NOT holding it together so well -- my best friend who just got married in October just told me she's pregnant after her first cycle off birth control. I want to scream and run away to a desert island right about now. I'm probably not going to test early, just sticking it out for the blood test or at least the morning of the blood test. Feeling pretty PMS-y, but that could be anything.


----------



## michelle01

Sept - Thanks! Hearing news like that can be so frustating. Does she know what you are going through right now with IVF? Big :hugs: to you and lots of :dust: I have been feeling like AF was coming all along; earlier this week I was having some major cramps going on, lower back pain and my chest is so sore, so it is hard to tell from any PMS'ing signs! When is your OTD? And just think, maybe you will have great news to share with her ;)


----------



## kchope

Hi chicks 

Kirs since I've missed bunches of posts I wanted to send you a huge congrats!!! I'm so happy and excited for you. Try to relax and don't stress for next beta you had a nice strong beta and know it will continue to rise!

L4 8 mature eggs is most excellent news! You'll be pupo very soon! 

Snow so sorry about your endo biopsy! I know that's in the past but I'm sure it was still difficult to go through. Here's to moving forward! 

Afam keep your chin up! Hoping the spotting has stopped. Thinking of u

Sept, Michelle, loch you all are one day closer to beta countdown keeping my Fx's crossed for you all!!

Hi to anyone I missed!

I have my f/up scheduled after New Years. Surprisingly I could have gotten in next week but honestly just needed to take a month off of visiting the stupid office. I will need to prepare myself as I have a feeling the donor word will be mentioned. I know my dh is ok with using donor sperm just not sure if I could deal with donor eggs right now.

Last weekend I was out walking my 2 shepherds when a cute little girl asked why I had 2 dogs. Her mom responds "so people aren't lonely"....needless to say I was so upset by the comment. All I want is a normal life...

Cheers to everyone - enjoy the weekend!


----------



## michelle01

kchope - How many cycles have you been through now for them to consider DE? And the sheer stupidity of some people, to say that...so does that mean everyone that has dogs is because they are lonely....I don't think so! What an idiot! I am sorry she said that and you will be a mommy and have a normal life; never give up hope!


----------



## L4hope

Kchope, how incredibly rude and insensitive of that lady!! Ugh I really have no patience for ignorant people! We have dogs cause they're awesome and sometimes better to be around than people! :haha: I have two Weims and honestly can't imagine my life without them. What an idiot that woman. Anyways, I hope the time off will help you recharge and be ready to move forward. :hugs:

Sept it's never easy to hear that kinda news while we are struggling so. I hope your friend didn't know what you were going through or otherwise she should have gone about it with more understanding and considering your needs. You're getting close to beta my dear and I really hope you get good news to share with your friend. 

Michelle I'm so excited for you to get your positive beta on Monday!!! 

Afam, how are you doing dear? Thinking of you..:hugs:

AFM, 7 if my 8 are officially embies. Now I wait till I go in for transfer on Monday to find out how many have made it to blast. While I would love to have some to freeze, I just really really hope to have two good blasts to transfer. That alone would make my day. I better keep busy over the weekend!


----------



## michelle01

YAY for 7 L4 ;) And here is to praying that you have 2 awesome blasts for Monday ;) GOOD LUCK, I will be thinking about you Monday!


----------



## kchope

michelle01 said:


> kchope - How many cycles have you been through now for them to consider DE? And the sheer stupidity of some people, to say that...so does that mean everyone that has dogs is because they are lonely....I don't think so! What an idiot! I am sorry she said that and you will be a mommy and have a normal life; never give up hope!

Ummm let's see I've had 5 iui's all with very good results on my end (estrogen in 3000 range at time of trigger) but sperm always under a mil 

Once we moved to IVF my body has been having difficulty responding to the meds. I've been producing such low results unlike my iui's with clomid. I'm sure DS will be discussed but I want to prepare if DE come into equation. 

Would you mind passing along your acu info?


----------



## kchope

L4 excellent news on fert report! Def keep busy over the weekend so you can relax after transfer! You're almost to the best part!


----------



## michelle01

kchope - Here is the link to the website - https://www.twelvepathwaysacupuncture.com/ His name is Eric and the number listed is his cell phone; he works out of a wellness office, but must rent the room or something? Anyhow I have been going to him for a few months now and I truly believe this helped me. He is right off of 53 and Hobson in Woodridge. Maybe the FS can go more aggressive with your protocol next time? It took me 3 cycles with a very aggressive protocol and added in acu.


----------



## Snowbunny

Kchope - did you do icsi with your ivf? I can't remember. I don't blame you for really for needing time away. It gets crazy. Btw - I love shepherds, I had one growing up, beautiful. The comment however was ugly! 

Sept - I feel for you. I know how hard it can be to hear news like that. My sister did the same thing...made me want to shoot her off to an island.

Afam - thinking of you. Hope the spotting has stopped.

Michelle - ill have to pop on over and see your latest pics.

L4 - that is great news about your embies!

Hey eoe!
Afm - I have my first monitoring appointment tomorrow. Excited and nervous.


----------



## L4hope

Excited for you snow!! You'll be joining me in PUPO land!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi lovely ladies, sorry for being MIA for a while. 

Michelle - huge congrats! This is going to be the sticky one! Wondfo tests are unreliable sometimes. I've ordered myself some FRER for DH to pick up when he gets into the US tomorrow (can't find those here in Singapore).

L4 - great fertilization report! Fx'd for your transfer on Mon!

Snow - hope you've had some good buys :) I'm going for some retail therapy myself later.

Kchope, Sept - People just say or do the most awful things without even realizing it. When I teased my best friend on when she can ever get away from her children to go on an overseas vacation with me, she laughed and said "You're so lucky you can travel to so many places! You don't have any children to worry about!". Another one of my friends found out she's pregnant with her 4th child and she wanted to terminate because she felt that it will be too much to handle. Thankfully they decided to keep the baby, but she will be going for ligation procedure. WTF. 

Afam, Loch - how many days past transfer has it been? I find symptom spotting a very stressful affair...looks like you girls are doing well in keeping your sanity during the 2WW but just be sure to keep stress out of the equation. 

Ash - haven't heard from you for a while, hope everything's going well for you!

Kirst - leave those sticks alone! You're officially preggo so just follow the program and wait for your next beta! Enjoy your little bean for now.

Hope I didn't miss anyone out...

AFM, AF came on Thur. Had a cry fest while looking at what could've been coming out of my body. Anyway, I'm trying to schedule for the hysteroscopy now, hopefully I can get that done by 12/17. I've also started on a fertility TCM program, had my first consultation on Thur. Am drinking prescribed tonic soups and herbal drinks to help shed the uterus lining properly and replenish blood and energy. Can't think of what else I can do already.

Oh and Sandy, looks like I'll have my FET around same time as you...


----------



## Afamilygal

Kirs- I'm sure your next beta will be great, when is it?

Snow- hiya doll! yes, it almost seems like a cruel joke how similar the 'signs' are.

Loch- hows the heartburn treating you? hopefully it has eased up. any new symptoms?

L4- Im so excited for you for Monday! egads! and you said it would never come... ;) (it all goes so fast once you start injecting no? Im so happy you have 7! that is so GREAT! 

Michelle- congrats girl!!! that is super exciting! third time WAS a charm huh?? :D horray!!!

Sandy- hiya!

Sept- im sorry about your friend.. :( that is a bad feeling, I know it well. :( poo in a shoe.. .well hopefully you'll both be pregnant together!!!

KC- good thing you didnt kick the woman or tell your dogs to "sick 'em" in front of her kid but jeez... what a shister...she deserves a good kick!
I hear you on the donor front, thats already been suggested to be several times and it is so hard to hear. harder still to try to imagine...
hopefully you aren't there yet.

Anx- Im so sorry about AF, I feel for you. :( it sounds like you are doing everything you can!!! thats all we can ever do right?

afm- Im bleeding now. a LOT. and I think its AF trying to come on but im still on crinone. I'm sad and frustrated but still holding onto a glimmer of hope that maybe just MAYBE this is not the end. but I fear that it is... I dont feel pg at all and all this blood can't be a good sign.
I go in tomorrow for beta and Im so scared. SO scared, I just hate this... :( I hope that the dr and dh will agree to do another round of ivf. this was meant to be our only round of ivf with my eggs but I dont want to let go, Im not ready to give up. sorry to be such a super downer, I just feel so sad.:cry:


----------



## michelle01

Afam - I am sorry about your bleeding, hoping its just the crinone. I really really hope you get good news tomorrow. And I am a firm believer of contiuing to try....look at me, third cycle! Big :hugs:

Anx - Sorry about AF, big :hugs:

L4 - Just two more days to et ;)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## L4hope

Anx, sorry AF arrived for you. What a heartbreaking cycle. The ups and downs are so tough. :hugs:

Michelle, bfp here you come girl!! 

Afam, so sorry you are feeling sad and scared!! Big big big hug! :hugs: I don't blame you for wanting to try again and hopefully your doc is willing to do so. Since he found a protocol to stimulate you I would think a second try is reasonable. That's if you need it... I have fingers and tors crossed that you'll be getting good news tomorrow. GL Laine!


----------



## Anxiously

Afam: 
:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Sandy83

Afam, sorry about the bleeding fx'd for you today that you get good news. :hugs:

Anx, sorry about your cycle but fx'd we will be FET buddies :hugs:

michelle, good luck for beta tomorrow :dust: 

L4hope, good luck for ET :dust:

Kchope, understand you wanting a break especially with the christmas period coming up. How you will get the answers you need in the new year :hugs:

snow, loch, sept and eoe hope you are having a good weekend :hugs: xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Just dropping in for a quick one, to say hi girls :flower:

Afam I really hope you have some good news tomorrow. Sending you lots of love and light xxx

Michelle, sending lots of love and prayers to you too. How are you feeling? Any symptoms?

L4 - hooray for ET! So close now x

Kchop, sept, sandy, anx, loch:hugs: sorry to anyone I missed! We're getting To be a big bunch! The more support, the better! Thanks so much ladies xxx


----------



## Anxiously

Hey girls, am wondering if any of you are on a particular vitamin regime. I've been taking daily women multi-vitamin (brand's Opti-Women) but I have a feeling that the formula may not be ideal for those who are trying to conceive (e.g. seems to have too much of one but too little of the other). Got DH to buy Pregnacare Conception from US just for a try - anyone heard of this brand? 

Also going to try taking Royal Jelly. Have been taking EPO and Vitex. 

Are any you taking something different?


----------



## Afamilygal

thank you guys, you are all so sweet. I just had my blood drawn and I page the on call nurse after 1:30 for my results. This is so nerve wracking!
also, mt bleeding is insane. Like way more than my usual periods... it isnt quite filling a pad an hour but it isn't far off... this happened to me during the ectopic, I bled before I finished the progesterone a LOT like this... I haven't done a HPT- I've been too afraid of seeing a super dooper faint line like last time.
the risk of ectopic with IVF is less than 1% (the Dr explained it to me as this being when the embryo implants in the are where the fallopian tubes begin) there's no WAY I could fall into that 1% right? not after having fallen into every minor margine? 

this is probably just AF right? but why is it happening while I'm on the crinone? I thought it wasn't supposed to?
Has anyone else's started properly or worse than usual AF while on crinone?


----------



## Snowbunny

Afam - I really hope you get good news at 1:30. As for AF, I did start mine even while taking the progesterone suppositories. Fingers and everything crossed for you.

Anxious - I was taking pregvit, it was prescribed by the clinic. Once I started with my thyroid message they asked my to stop taking it and just take folic acid. The pregvit has two pills and had to be taken apart from each other so they were conflicting.

Hey everyone!


----------



## Sandy83

Afam, thinking of you at this nerve racking time. Fx'd for 1:30 :hugs:. I started my af while on the progesterone suppositeries like snow and mine was really heavy, more than normal. 

Anx, I'm pretty much the same as snow with regards to the vitamins. clinic had me in folic acid xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Any news afam? Xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

It was negative. 
It got very confusing as I took a HPT late morning and it was very faintly positive so I was really upset thinking it really was another ectopic or something bad (SO much blood) but then there was also hope- like maybe just maybe there isn't more bad news as always.
but then it was only a 1. so maybe it tried to implant and just didn't make it. :( I don't really know what happened and I suppose I never will.
I'm so sad. Im so angry and confused and hurt... anyways. A lot if not all of you know exactly how this feels so I won't go on. Life can be so mean can't it?
We are waiting until the follow up which is 1.5 weeks to see if the Doc thinks it is something we should try again before moving to donor eggs. I know he is going to want us to use ED... it makes me so sad. Im only 29, how can it be that I may never have my own baby? I know that once I'm holding a child no matter WHERE it came from it will all make sense and be just right but right now, it just hurts so damn much...
I'm going to go now. Love to you all.


----------



## Sandy83

Im so sorry afam. Never be sorry for saying how you feel we have all gone through it and understand but it's good to talk and we are all hear to listen. Thinking about you always. Sending you lots of :hugs: at this very hard time xxx


----------



## michelle01

Oh Afam, I am soooo sooo sorry :hugs: I know there are no words to help, but we are here for you. And definitely vent away, life can definitely be cruel. You will be a mommy one day, never give up hope.


----------



## Snowbunny

Oh, afam sweetie I am so sorry :hugs:. Take the time to grieve with DH and know that we're all here for you.


----------



## L4hope

:hug: Oh Afam I'm so sorry for your loss! Life is absolutely cruel at times and extremely unfair. I wish it didn't have to be so confusing for you I'm sure making it even harder. You have every right to feel whatever you feel and this is somewhere to let it all out. We all will completely understand and support you!! Take care of yourself my dear. Sending you much love and hugs!


----------



## Kirs_t

Afam I'm so so sorry :hugs: go gently and take all the time in the world that you need. We are here for you every step of the way.
You will be a mummy one day and you will be the most wonderful mum.... Wishing you so much love and hope xxx I just wish I could take your hurt away x


----------



## septbride

Afam, I'm so sorry, sweetheart. This is all such a horrible heart wrenching tease. I hope your hubby is taking good care of you and that things don't feel too dark. 

Sending love your way.

xx


----------



## Anxiously

I'm so sorry afam...:hug: we are here for you.


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck on Beta today Michelle, cant wait to hear your news! :hugs: sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

L4 Good luck with Transfer today, you will be PUPO very soon yay! :happydance:

hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks to everyone, you are all so sweet. I wish this didn't hurt quite so badly. I thought that since I was told the chances were slim that maybe I would be better prepared for it to not work but it still feels awful. :(
Im trying to get my Dr to see my sooner, I need to know if we are going to be doing another or if I need to find an ED.
shit. just writing that made me burst into tears.:cry:

I wanted to sign on quickly to say GL To L4 today! Im thinking of you! 

and to you too Michelle- best of luck with the beta!

xx


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today L4 :)

Afam - Take the time you need; after my second failure I was so numb! I couldn't understand what was wrong with me or why it just would not work. I mean I know the odds, but still, so many get their BFP on the first try and here I was after 2 and nothing! I just thought it was so unfair and found myself to be bitter towards pg women that I saw or ones at work that were not even trying. It took me awhile to get past that and once I started again, I felt better. So I really hope that is the case for you and your DH! Talk to you FS, take the time you need and when you start again, I really will be praying that you get your turn to be a mommy :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Michelle just seen your signature, congratulations on your beta thats amazing news. You are a great success story that if it doesn't work first our even second time there is still hope for us all yay! :happy dance: xxx


----------



## L4hope

Michelle congrats on your bfp! Beautiful beta! 

Afam, thanks for getting on to send well wishes. You absolutely didn't have to. It's so crushing to find out it doesn't work no matter what your odds are. I was given less than 10% with my FET and I was still heartbroken. I hope your doctor will see you sooner so you can move forward with another cycle or find a way to accept that maybe ED is the path you need to take. I really hope you can try another cycle on your own! I'll be thinking of you girl! :hugs:

AFM, transfer went really well. My first cycle I only had one grade A blast which is the worst by my docs chart. Today I had two GradeD blasts which are the best! I was so happy it brought tears to my eyes. I know I have a long way to go yet, but definitely feeling more hopeful! 

Love to all!!


----------



## Sandy83

L4hope congratulations in being pupo! Yay xx


----------



## michelle01

L4 - CONGRATS on being PUPO!! Sounds like this might be the cycle for you ;) Take it easy and rest up as you begin your 2WW ;) Will you test early? And when is your beta?

And thanks Sandy! I never imagined it would take 3 cycles to get here, but even so, there are many more hurdles to get past! I know that you have to keep trying if you really want something! It CAN happen!


----------



## septbride

L4, those blasts sound great! 

Afam, I hope you're hanging in there. Keep your head up, honey. 

Michelle, congrats again!! 

My beta is FINALLY almost here...going in on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Snowbunny

Michelle - congrats again! 

L4 - welcome to pupo land. It sounds like you have some great embies on board! 

Septbride - ill be thinking about you fxd for a bfp.


----------



## Kirs_t

Michelle- congratulations! What a great beta! Did you transfer two embies? I bet it's twins :) 

L4 - congratulations on being pupo!! Exciting times.... Wishing you lots of love for the TWW. Snuggle in lil beanie!

Sept- good luck for your beta! How are you feeling? Any symptoms? Looking forward to your update?

Afam- how are you doing? Xxxc


----------



## L4hope

Thank you ladies!!!

Michelle you are definitely an inspirational story for many of us! My beta is scheduled for 12/20. I'm not yet sure if I'll test before or not. We'll see...


----------



## michelle01

Kirs - I had two blasts tranferred and today I am 18dpo, so it can go either way! How are you feeling?

L4 - Thanks! It sure was a long year of IVF to get to this point and hope it sticks. Still nervous.

Afam - Thinking about you hun....big :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## L4hope

Completely understand Michelle! I wonder after all we've been through if we can really reach a point where you don't worry. But in the early stages for sure. You have a good strong beta though so it's looking very good that you have a keeper!!


----------



## lochbride

Afam I'm so sorry, I can imagine you are on an awful sad rollercoaster - please accept some peace and love from someone who's been through it too. 

The fact that in the next breath I'm saying congrats Michelle sums up this cruel journey. It's so hard because there's no right or wrong, there's no guessing what will happen or when your BFP is just round the corner. However we have to celebrate the good stuff so Michelle, I've got everything crossed for a building beta.

At least we are all here to give a little support.

Sept, how are you feeling? Beta tomorrow right?

I'm suffering from major night sweats - a total AF thing for me, cramping a few days ago, also very AF. My beta is due on Thursday and I am in the throes of 2WW hell. Yesterday was very bad, maximum doubt all my positive energy seems to have disappeared despite the fact the DH is so good at keeping afloat. Slightly better this morning, let's see what a day in the office does for me :)

Wishing you all luck xx


----------



## septbride

Loch, I'm sorry you're having a rough go of the 2WW with the night sweats and all. Thank goodness for the DHs and their pep talks during this time. Just two more torturous days! 

L4, congrats on the transfer! 

Michelle, wishing you a nice strong second beta. 

AFM, I'm pretty sure I'm looking at a second failed cycle -- started spotting yesterday and have all my usual AF symptoms. We'll see. Going in early tomorrow morning for the beta. Feeling very low and a bit cruelly done by, with my best friend's effortless pregnancy looming over this 2WW. Just trying to keep my head up this week. 

Hope all are well! 

xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Fx'd for tomorrow Sept, thinking of you at this hard time :hugs: xx


----------



## michelle01

I hope you get good news tomorrow Sept :hugs: Hang in there, and remember AF and PG symptoms are identical!


----------



## L4hope

Loch you are almost there girl! Glad your dh is helping to keep your spirits up. 

Sept good luck tomorrow. And what Michelle said is too true. You can't think about the symptoms cuz they're all the same and spotting happens to a lot of pregnant women. Sorry you're having such a tough week with your friends news. Hopefully tomorrow will turn around for you. :hugs:

How's everyone ele doing??


----------



## lochbride

Good luck for tomorrow Sept - fixed for a second IVF success for both of us :) xx


----------



## Snowbunny

Loch - I hope you are wrong! In a good way of course.

Sept - the girls are right, the symptoms often mimic each other so fingers crossed you aren't out.

HEY EOE!


----------



## Kirs_t

Thinking of you loch and sept xxx sending love for good news!


----------



## Sandy83

Good luck for today Sept, keeping my Fx'd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## septbride

Thanks girls, I have my period so I can't imagine I will be pleasantly surprised, but will lyk.


----------



## lochbride

Are you full flow Sept? I've just been to the loo and wiped browny red so my positive 11dp3dt vibe has taken a dent. Sending you some love Mrs.


----------



## Sandy83

Ah Sept I'm so so sorry, i know its a very small chance but there is still a chance. When will you get the official results? :hugs:

Loch when is your Beta? :hugs: xx


----------



## septbride

Thanks, girls. Just got the call and it's negative. Probably going to take a break and then work out what to do regarding a third cycle. 

Loch, I'm sorry you have some spotting -- here's hoping it's a false alarm in your case and tomorrow's beta goes well! 

:hugs:


----------



## lochbride

Sept, I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

Good luck sept!!! I'll be thinking of you today!!!

L4- of COURSE I wanted to wish you well, I wish you all well, I care about all of you and want this for you guys. I know I can't have it, but I want you all to. :)

Loch- you too! Ive got my FX for you dear. night sweats can be pregnancy too. I know it is so hard not to draw parallels but its impossible to do, we cant know for sure until as L4 once said, the Beta lady sings! :)

Michelle- that is WONDERFUL news!!! I am so so happy for you and what a great beta! I'll bet that helps to ease your mind some right? Im sorry it took you so long to get here but I'm happy you stuck with it, you are strong and should be really proud of yourself.

We all should. This is the hardest thing I hope we will ever have to do, it requires constant hope and faith in ourselves which is so hard maintain, especially when we keep getting knocked down and have to pick ourselves back up again, time and time again.
We are all stronger women for what we have endured and we should all be really proud of our strength and determination. We may not be blessed with easy fertility like a lot of women but what we have is maybe more important, ours is learned and has grown us into who we are today.

I say to each and every one of you that we do have a gift, it is a seed that has been planted deep in our souls that reminds us to not let go, but to remember what is important, to have foresight, perspective and gratitude for the blessings in our lives. There are going to be days when its hard to find the way, when it is dark and the light evades us and we allow doubt to fill our hearts and empty our souls but more often than not we grow stronger and better every day.

We will all be mothers one day, I think in many ways we already are. even if we decide to live a child free life, we have all been taught the selfless love you can have for something you love so entirely that you cant imagine your life without it before you even have it. There is no shame is what we have gone through, in fact we should wear these burdens and pain like medals of honor, they are proof of our love and our resilience.

Geez... I really went off on one there. but its true. all of it. I believe in you guys. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Afamilygal

aw shit. Im sorry sept!!! somehow in my posting I missed all of that!!! I'm not sure how I didnt see that... I might have been writing that post for 30 min...
Im really sorry friend. :( really so sorry. 

I wish this were different for you, I really really do.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Sept :hugs: I am sooo sooo sorry. Take the time you need; third time will be a charm for you too ;)

Loch - When is your beta? A little brownish spotting isn't a bad thing; its old blood and could be from implantation. Keeping my FX'ed for you!

Hi Afam - Thanks hun! I think we will all get our BFP, just sucks it takes so many times to get there. You are VERY strong and you will be mom ;)

Kirs - How are you doing/feeling?

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## lochbride

It's tomorrow Michelle - I am absolutely bricking it!


----------



## michelle01

Loch - You are so brave for not caving and testing; I apparently had no self-control :) Good luck and I will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Good luck Loch!!!

and whoa awesome beta building Michelle!! :) yay!


----------



## Kirs_t

H girls, 

Loch- good luck for your beta tomorrow! You are in my thoughts xxx

Sept - I am so so sorry it didn't work for you... I wish I could take your hurt away. The whole thing is just so bloody unfair.

Afam- how are you doing? There must be so much to process and so many questions to answer. I really can't wait to hear your bfp news and I know it's not so far awayxxx

Michelle- how are you feeling? When is your next beta?

L4 how's the TWW?

I'm doing ok.... Keep having nightmares about miscarriage.... But I am feeling sicker and sicker which is a great sign! My next blood test is Monday and less than 3 weeks now till our first scan xxx

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## michelle01

Kirs - Oh no on the nightmares; try to take it easy and relax! Hopefully after Monday's blood test you will feel at ease ;) How many weeks are you now?

I am feeling OK; super super tired, like by 3pm all I can think about is when I get home to go to bed :haha: Other then that, just typical symptoms and I think some are due to the added progestrone - sore boobs, bloating, increased thirst and I have been sooo dizzy, like I feel like I have vertigo. My next beta is Tuesday and I will also get a scan that day. I will be thinking about you Monday!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Aw, Sept, I am so sorry :hugs: I really am. I know how devastating it is, but you will be a Mom some day.

Afam - what a beautiful post. You are so right in so many ways.

Michelle - nice beta! 

Kirs - sorry you are feeling sick...that's just the little one in there trying to reassure his Mommy that everything is okay. I'll be thinking about you on Monday.

Loch - good luck tomorrow!!!

L4 - Are you poas yet? LOL! Just kidding.

AFM - I have to go back in tomorrow for bw. The u/s are done because my lining got to 8 (huge for me). I'm seriously hoping that I surge tomorrow so I can do a transfer on Monday....please, please, please...I don't want to have track marks on my arms!


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey Sandy! kchope! Anxious! Razco! Anyone else I missed.


----------



## michelle01

That is GREAT about your lining Snow :) I am hoping you get your ET Monday ;) FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## Anxiously

Sept I'm so so sorry :hug: 


Afam, I'm inspired by your post.

Snow, GL with the ET!


----------



## michelle01

Loch - Thinking about you :hugs: and keeping my FX'ed for you today!


----------



## septbride

Thanks, ladies. Down in the dumps and not sure what to do next. 

GL with beta, Loch! 

Snow, GL with bloodwork today, hope trigger is around the corner. 

Michelle, Kirst, hope you're feeling good! 

:flower: to all


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry Sept :( BIG BIG :hugs: to you! I can tell you this....DON'T GIVE UP!! I know right now there is nothing words can do to take the hurt away; god knows I have been there 2 times already and look where I am now. I am proof that no matter what age, what is going on, this will work. Keep your chin up, you got this ;)


----------



## septbride

Thanks, Michelle. I'm just really questioning whether this is ever going to work, and am having to weigh the toll it's taking on me/us emotionally and physically. At the very least, there seems to be a problem that hasn't been diagnosed yet. I'm wondering if I'm having implantation issues, because we keep producing perfect embryos but nothing sticks.


----------



## michelle01

Have they done all the tests possible for you? I know after my first failed attempt they found I had MTHFR, so they added metanx and lovenox injections. And have you tried acupunture; that may help? And also maybe a second opinion at this point?


----------



## septbride

I don't feel that they have. They didn't run additional tests after my first failed cycle. I'm going to ask them to do an endo biopsy this time. Does MTHFR prevent implantation? I should ask them about this possibility as well. I have been doing acu weekly for 5 months. And yes, i agree that it is time to seek a second opinion. 

Thanks for the support, lady!


----------



## oneof14

Sept, I am in the exact same boat as you. 2 failed IVF's with really no diagnoised issues. I am feeling down and out myself. We are going to another clinic in January, not sure how we want to proceed from there, but we are going for a 2nd opinion. I still think I have implantation issues, but my dr seems to think otherwise. He tested me and my DH for a variety of tests, genetic, blood disorders, my DH had a SCSA, FSH, AMH. All within normal range. I asked my RE if I would benefit from adding some sort of predezone (sp?) for the possibility that it may be immune issues. I am grasping at straws here.

My current RE did tell me that he does not see a reason why I can not get pregnant and I am not a hopeless case. I also must take into acct my very good friend had her 3rd IVF and it was successful. 

Hang in there, I know how hard it can be, especially around the holidays.


----------



## lochbride

Sorry to update with rubbish news but it's confirmed as a negative today. DH and I are absolutely gutted. We will be looking at a third ICSI but it'll have to be saved very hard for. 

Good luck everyone that's still in the game. I'm in shock that this has happened to us but then aren't we all :(:(


----------



## oneof14

So sorry Loch!! :hugs: This sux!


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry, Loch. I know this isn't the time for a pep talk, but just know that I'm sending love your way. It's all a bloody mess, isn't it? Take care of each other. 

xoxo


----------



## septbride

Oneof14, I'm so sorry that you're going through this as well. I've been wondering about immune issues myself. I support the idea of a second opinion and think it could be helpful just to try out a new doctor and new lab. It's all very distressing. Hope you can take some down time and start fresh in January. I'll be right there with you. 

:flower:


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! Sorry I have had a hectic couple of days back to work and just haven't had time to get on. Im gonna try to fit in as much as possible. 

Loch so sorry to hear of you're bfn. :hugs: It just never seems fair that we keep getting disappointed. Take care of yourself and know that there is hope!

Sept and Oneof I think a second opinion is a great idea. I have been considering if as well if this cycle doesn't work. It can never hurt to get a fresh perspective. 

Kirs yuck for the m/c nightmares!! While I'm sorry you are feeling so sick at least it's reassurance you're little one is in there causing a raucous!!

Michelle you are well on your way my dear! Looking forward to your scan results! 

Afam you are a peach! Look at you already with your determination and positivity for the future!! I know that you will be a mom!

afm, the tww is going ok so far. I'm just trying to ride on the high I felt from having good blasts. Helps too that I have been so busy. So far no POASing. My plan is to stay that way and not drive myself crazy. Hopefully I can hold out! :haha:


----------



## oneof14

Sept. My RE said persistence is everything. It really is a sh*tty situation we are in and I am praying it will all work out for us. My RE totally understood us going for a 2nd opinion. That is what happen to my friend as well, 2 failed IVF's with the same clinic, she switched clinics for her 3rd was a success. Labs & Drs do make a huge difference. I believe my current RE was not aggressive enough with my protocol.


----------



## michelle01

Oh Loch, I am so sorry hun :hug: This really is so unfair and my heart breaks for you.

Sept - I am not sure what test was ran to determine MTHFR, but it is a blood clotting problem that can cause implantation issues. It has something to do with cutting blood supply off to the placenta, or something like that. I didn't really research it too much, other then I have to take the pills once a day and an injection to help prevent clotting. I never even knew I had it until they ran the blood tests. Hopefully in January you can get that second opinion and hopefully find an answer.

One - Thinking of you :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is doing good! I seem to be catching a cold :growlmad: I feel like I got ran over by a train today, so lots of rest when I get home tonight!


----------



## Snowbunny

Sept - again, I'm so sorry.

Loch - It is so unfair :hugs:

Oneof - I agree in getting a second opinion. Sometimes a fresh set of eyes helps. If my fet's fail I will seek a second opinion for sure.

Michelle - sorry to hear about the cold. It seems there are a lot of bugs going around.

L4 - still holding out eh?! 

Hey EOE!

AFM - I am finally booked for FET on Monday at 10AM - no more monitoring. I am so ready for this.


----------



## michelle01

Yay snow!! That is so awesome!!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Snow! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

And yes I'm still going strong...:haha: Will you POAS? How many are you transferring?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hooray for ET snow! That is fantastic!! Let the TWW begin :) wishing love and luck for Monday x

L4 - I am so impressed with your will power to not poas! It is th best way to go... Poas defn sent me crazy!

Michelle- hope you feel bette soon! Your body would be working overtime, making that lil baby. Rest up xxx

I'm 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow... Can't wait till I'm closer to the safe mark and can relax a little bit!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Snowbunny

L4hope said:


> And yes I'm still going strong...:haha: Will you POAS? How many are you transferring?

The plan is to transfer two day 3s. I probably won't poas because I'll be afraid to wreck Christmas. If it's close to beta and I start spotting then I might poas. I didn't have a trigger so I don't need to worry about testing it out.


----------



## L4hope

Don't blame you at all snow! Thats nice you will get to go through christmas feeling hopeful. I'm very nervous since my beta is just before Christmas. Obviously if it's positive then it will be amazing. But if it's negative not quite sure how I'll get through it. Not to mention silly us, we offered to host dinner Xmas eve. So my mom, MIL, SIL and husband, SIL and boyfriend and her 4 kids including a 5week old. What was I thinking?! :dohh: Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there. Hopefully it's good news so we can have a happy Christmas. 
And then you can get good news soon after!


----------



## Snowbunny

I believe this is your cycle, L4! You'll be grinning ear to ear at Christmas dinner.


----------



## michelle01

YAY Snow....so happy you get to do you FET Monday :) GOOD LUCK!

L4 - I bet it will be GREAT news and you won't be sorry for hosting; you will all have something to celebrate :)

Kirs - I am with you on trying to get to a safe mark! When is your first scan?

I am still not feeling great; my son has bronchitis :( And I am trying NOT to catch any of it.


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Michelle and Snow, I sure hope you guys are right! As always the waiting is getting harder as each day passes. But thankfully it's under a week now. 

Hope you can avoid catching your son's sickness Michelle. Let daddy help out, he can handle it right?! :)

Snow, in three days you'll be PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## Anxiously

Hey Michelle, how does one check for MTHFR factor? Does the doc perform blood tests? Do you have to go to a specialist for this?


----------



## michelle01

Anxiously - The doctor determined it through a series of immune blood tests that they ran. 

L4 - DH did try to help last night; even made me some soup, but when it comes to illness, he seems clueless half the time. Hopefully since it is the weekend, we can both rest and I can avoid catching it. We did spray lysol and since DH is home today I asked him to wash the bedding. I think when I got to under a week for beta, that is when I really started getting antsy ;) I caved of course...no will power!


----------



## Kirs_t

How's everyone going?
Sept, Afam- I hope you girls are doing ok xxx
L4- any news?
Hope you're feeling better Michelle x
Snow- how are you doing?
Love to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Kirst, Michelle, how are both of you feeling? Must be getting tired easily now! :)

Afam, have you got a chance to see the doc yet? 

Everyone else, hello! 

I just got home from the hysteroscopy...the cramps feel worse than the D&C! Though I was looking forward to the sleep :) DH says I'm at high risk of becoming an general anesthesia addict lol

Thing is, my ovulation is just days away but I've been advised to avoid sexual intercourse for the next 2 weeks. I'm planning to rebel and go for it in 3 days' time, before DH leaves for an overseas trip. Just don't want to lose a single cycle ya know? I've read a few sources on the Internet that says sex is fine after 3 days. One clinic even allows patients to have sex 24 hours after the procedure. So I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping that I'm not doing anything stupid...


----------



## Sandy83

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've been MIA. work has been really hectic and with Christmas parties and everything else haven't had time to write any posts. 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:

A few quick personals:

Sept - I'm so so sorry to hear your news hope you are doing ok :hugs:

L4 - when is your OTD? are you testing early? :hugs:

Snow - Good luck for today :dust: :dust:

Anx - How you doing any news on your next cycle? :hugs:

Afam - Sorry if you have posted have you had your WTF appointment

Kchope, loch and EOE - Hope you are doing well? :hugs: xx


----------



## Sandy83

Anx - Sorry i missed your post when writing my post. Glad you are home, sorry you are feeling crampy. Dont blame you for only waiting 3 days before :sex: especially since DH is going away. :hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Well :witch: has arrived yay! :happydance: only 3 days late. Well rang the clinic and start down regging on 6th Jan, should get period about 13th Jan then if everything goes to plan will be transferring on 28th Jan. Ah its so nice to have a plan in place :happydance: xx


----------



## L4hope

That's great Sandy...it won't be long now!!


----------



## L4hope

Anxious I don't blame you either. I always hated the feeling of wasting a month. You'll know if it's ok or not by how you feel, otherwise I don't see why not. 

Afm, still managing not to POAS. I'm too afraid this time I think. I don't want to Lise my hopeful feeling. Beta day is Thursday so will be here soon!

Hey all you other beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## Snowbunny

Sandy, that's great news! Time will fly with Christmas.

L4, only 3 sleeps!!!

Anxious, hoping you get lucky this cycle.

Hey to eoe!

Afm, we are pupo!! We transferred two beautiful little embies this morning.


----------



## Sandy83

Congratulations snow thats great news! Xx


----------



## michelle01

CONGRATS Snow :) Hope your little embies snuggle in for the long haul ;)

L4 - Only a few more days....I cannot wait to hear how everything goes on Thursday!!

Anx - I don't blame you for wanting to try; hope that it works and you won't need another cycle ;) And yes, I have been getting pretty tired, by 3PM I am reay for a nap!

So excited for you Sandy!! Hope 2013 is your year ;)

Afam - Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Yay Snow!!! PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey ladies, has anyone had light spotting after an embryo transfer? I've had some...it is extremely light and I only see when I wipe, but of course I'm freaking out.


----------



## michelle01

Snow - It could be from irritation! I know it is hard not to worry, and unless it gets worse, I bet all is good :hugs: If you are really worried, I would call your FS and see what they think.


----------



## Kirs_t

Sandy! Great news! Not long till those lil embies will be on board! Very exciting xxx

Snow- congrats on being pupo! How did it go and how are you feeling? Rest lots and snuggle in embies!

L4 - I have absolutely everything crossed for you! I can't wait to hear your good news! Hope the next few days fly by Xxx


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well. I just created a new thread for those trying to figure out next steps after failed cycles. Please feel free to come and chat. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1619969-multiple-ivf-failures-now.html

xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Ah sept so sorry I take it this cycle didn't work. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## L4hope

Unfortunately I'll be joining your thread sept. Got my negative beta today. :cry:


----------



## septbride

Thanks Sandy, I got my negative beta last week. Trying to work out next steps and see whether we should do a third cycle at the same clinic or explore other options. 

L4, I'm so so sorry. We shouldn't have to hurt so much for this. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sandy83

Sept - I will be stalking your thread to keep updates on how you are doing. :hugs:

L4 - I know I've said it on another thread but so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:

AFM - Nothing new on the IVF side of things just waiting for 6th Jan to start injecting. Had a really emotional week from one extreme to another found out my sister is pregnant at the end of October and was really happy for her and thought i was being so strong but then she had her 12 week scan on Monday and started to tell people and then people started asking when is it my turn and i just broke down! :cry: cried all night just couldn't control myself. I just kept thinking she isnt even married she has only been with her partner for a year and a half that's not fair! I felt really selfish but i thought that should be me especially since it should have been my 12 week scan on wednesday if the first IVF had of worked! Started to feel better last night then found out this morning that one of our pupils from our dancing school her brother was knocked over by a car and killed! Life is just so unfair!!!!!!!!!! :sadangel: xx


----------



## Anxiously

L4, so sorry about your negative. Sandy, hang in there...

I see a few ladies have gone quiet here, I'm thinking of you and praying hard we'll get our BFPs soon!

Wish everyone a peaceful Christmas.


----------



## septbride

Oh Sandy, I'm so sorry. That sounds terrible. I completely understand your emotions about your sister's pregnancy...and it doesn't help that it makes us feel so guilty to have those negative feelings. Are you spending the holidays with your sister? 

Anxious, wishing you a peaceful Christmas as well. I hope you're starting to heal. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sandy83

Yes i will be spending time the Christmas with my sister but will be spilt half the time with DH family and half with mine xx


----------



## L4hope

Sandy this time of year just sucks to be going through this! I think we've all felt envious, jealous, mad etc when others are pregnant and we should be. I dont have any sisters but dh has two. My one SIL just had her fourth baby the week sfter thanksgiving. Not sure how I'll handle being around her this year. Hopefully the new year brings us renewed hope and better luck ttc. :hugs:

Anxious, hope you can enjoy your Christmas holiday as well.


----------



## kchope

Hi all,
I'm so sorry that I haven't been on work has been super busy with
all so many deals closing for year end and I also contacted some crazy flu
Virus that knocked me on my ass for more than a week!

I have so many pages to catch up on but wanted to wish everyone 
a healthy and happy new year! Hopefully all our wishes come 
True in 2013! 
Cheers,
kc


----------



## Sandy83

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok, this thread has been pretty quiet over the christmas, hope you have all had a good christmas and santa was good to you all. 

Nothing new to report at my end just waiting for 6th jan to start injections for FET. Looking forward to bringing in the new year and hope 2013 brings us all some good luck xxxx


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandy, you're right it has been very quiet on this thread. Guess everyone gets busy with the holidays. 

My Christmas was nice despite not getting my Christmas bfp. Now I'm just focusing on FET. Looks like we'll be pretty close in cycles sandy. I'll be about a week and a half behind you. Hopefully 2013 is going to bring us luck and an FET bfp!!

Hello to all. Stop in and catch up girls!


----------



## Sandy83

Where are you with your FET? Whats your schedule? Xx


----------



## L4hope

I am on bcp right now. I start Lupron this coming Sunday and will stop bcp on the 10th I think. Ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## Sandy83

Yeah sounds like we are going to be on very similar schedules. Here is to getting FET under way in the new year xxx


----------



## L4hope

Cheers to that Sandy! :kiss:


----------



## Snowbunny

Hey everyone, I'm sorry to report that my fet was a bfn. I'm hoping to move onto the last fet by February.


----------



## Afamilygal

OH no! Snow... Im so sorry :(


----------



## michelle01

I am so sorry snow :hug:

Sandy & L4 - Yay for starting your FET!

Hi Laine, how are you doing?


----------



## Sandy83

Snow, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and dh xx


----------



## Sandy83

Michelle I can see from your signature that you have a scan today, have you had it our waiting to go? Xx


----------



## septbride

I'm so sorry, snow. 

Not a ton to report on my end -- I spent the last week offline and had a relatively relaxing holiday. I'm not having crying meltdowns any more, so that's a step in the right direction. :haha: We have our WTF on Friday and a second opinion appt next week. January is a month of regrouping for us. I didn't feel able to jump into cycle 3 without some R&R.

Hope you are all feeling good as we start the new year. Maybe all our babies have been waiting for 2013 to show their little faces... 

xoxo


----------



## Sandy83

Sept, glad to hear from you and good to see you are getting some R&R before your next cycle. I think you are right and that 2013 is the year for all of us xxxxx


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sandy! I had my scan this morning; all is good, updated my journal with the appt details.

Hope everyone else is doing well....2013 is going to be a great year for everyone :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ladies,
I hope you all had a lovely new year. Our has got off to an awful start... We had a scan at 8.5 weeks yesterday and have found out I've had a missed miscarriage. We are beyond devastated and will have a d&c in the next few days.
Hopefully we can do another fet in march or April.
Xxx


----------



## Sandy83

Im so sorry kirs_t thinking of you xx


----------



## Anxiously

I'm so sorry Kirs_t :hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so I will NEVER use BnB on my phone again because I always seem to get unsubscribed. So annoying! I was wondering why I felt I was missing a thread on my list. Anyways I'm happy I found you girls again! 

Quick update from my WTF appointment since that's where I left off with you girls. Copperman said that because of the low fertilization rate that he thinks is caused by the way we dosed my medication we'll be doing ICSI plus changing the dosing of my meds. I did make him do immunology testing and everything came back normal ... whomp whomp! I was really hoping something was wrong just to get some answers but no such luck. So this time, we're going to taper off with the meds instead of just stopping them altogether. He said this will slow the bigger ones down and allow the smaller ones to catch up so that maybe we get better quality and a lot more mature eggs also. I'm feeling pretty good about starting again...I start January 11th with the Lupron. Same protocol as last time, long lupron and really just can't wait to get the show on the road. I asked him when he thinks we should start dicussing other options because I don't want to go through treatment that isn't working too many times and he gave me these numbers. Now these are rough numbers because its been a while but here's what he said.
1st IVF - 60%
2nd IVF - 80 something %
3rd IVF and so on about 93% 

It was something like that so I've pretty much already made a decision that if I'm not pregnant by the 3rd and we've tried everything, acupuncture (which I found isn't covered by my insurance) and ICSI and AH, etc. etc. then I would like to move onto surrogacy or egg donor. My insurance covers surrogacy so that's the good thing but I still want to use my eggs if they're good so I need that 4th IVF (that's covered by my insurance) to get the eggs for the surrogate. Hope that made sense! 

I've also started seeing a therapist. It's just a lot to go through and I just want to talk to another woman who specializes in all of this infertility that was she can maybe help prepare me if we have to go another route.

Wow, sorry girls for the long story! 

Michelle - I'm so happy 3rd time was a charm, that's amazing and I read your journal, so happy everything is look GREAT! Don't worry about the HR, i'm sure everything is progressing beautifully! 

I noticed that there were quite a bit of BFN's which I'm completely saddened by but we're all here for each other and we will get there!! 

I will be able to do personals again now that I'm subscribed so sorry for not doing personals now but I just missed so much it's nearly impossible.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Kirs - I'm so sorry, huge :hugs:!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Ash! Glad to see you are starting soon and I am sure with adding acu, it will make a huge difference! Good luck!

Kirs - Oh I am sooo sooo sorry. Nobody should ever have to go through something like this and it is so unfair. Can I ask, did you have any scans before 8.5 weeks? Did you see the hb before that and do they have any idea why this could have happened? Big :hugs: to you!!


----------



## septbride

Oh Kirst, I'm so sorry to hear this. It is beyond unfair that you are going through this. Sending you hugs. 

Ash, great that you get to start again soon! I've been doing acu weekly for 6 months and have found it very helpful in managing all the stress of IVF. 

Love to all you ladies.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - thanks! 

sept - I really do hope the acu helps. I was thinking about only doing it maybe 2 weeks before the ET and then a week after but I'm really not sure. I should talk to my doctor about it a little more, maybe I'll give them a call today sometime. It's just so expensive that I want to do it as much as I can but I'll have to keep my OH's and my budget in my mind.


----------



## michelle01

Ash - I went once a week for about a month before ET and the day of ET I went before AND after ET, and now I am still going once a week. Although it is out of my budget, I really believe it made this cycle happen for me. I was actually going to stop going, but I have heard to keep going through the first tri, so I am headed there tonight! The acu guy told me it increases your chances by 60%. I did not really believe him until this time worked for me. GOOD LUCK :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Michelle - wow that's amazing, I should probably start going ASAP then since my ET is going to be around the 4th or 5th of February.


----------



## L4hope

Kirs I'm so so sorry! :hug: This process is so unfair for many of us. Thinking of you and hoping you have support through this tough time. 

Ash glad to see you back, wondered what happened to you! Glad that you had a good appt and are ready for your next round. I'm doing a frozen cycle this month, but looks like our transfers will be pretty close.


----------



## ashknowsbest

L4hope - Are you looking forward to your FET? We will be having ET around the same time and I hope we both get our BFP's!!!!! How many frosties do you have?


----------



## L4hope

Ash yes I'm hopeful for my FET. We had good quality blasts from this cycle so I'm hoping that it was just a matter of getting them to stick. My doc is going to do an endo biopsy next week which has been shown to help with implantation. I have three frosties. We are going to transfer two of them. Let's hope we get it right this time Ash!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

l4hope - oh I hope we do get it right this time! I think that endo biopsy is something I would like to try also if we can't figure out why they're not implanting. Do they only do that on women with endo or how does that work?


----------



## L4hope

It's for anyone, I've never had endo. Studies have shown that the trauma to the lining makes it more receptive for implantation. I'm willing to try anything at this point!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh wow! I'll definitely have to ask about that if this next IVF is a bust. Is it a surgical like procedure or do you go into the office and they just scrape it? Sorry for so many questions, I'm just very curious about this.


----------



## L4hope

No surgery, unfortunately you are awake for it! They just grab a piece and it's all over. The "injury" is supposed to help make the lining more receptive. Has to do with the increase in white blood cells and lykotines. Studies are showing an increase in pregnancy rates with it. Definitely something to consider and ask your doc about.


----------



## ashknowsbest

awesome, thanks for the info! I'll definitely have to ask about that.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ash- I agree acu works wonders. Despite having lost this baby- I do believe acu played a big part in my bfp. I had it weekly as well as the day after transfer. After that session, I honestly believe I felt it implant (I got a bfp 3-4 days later)

Michelle- yes, this was our first scan. I'd had weekly blood tests which were looking great. My hcg has been really high as well as oestrogen and progesterone. The nurses were even shocked at the scan as there had been no warning signs. I am very confused as to what happened/ is happening. There was no baby in the sac, just a yolk sac- but sacs measuring right dates of 8-9 weeks. They said given hcg is 95,000 and still rising that it could have happened recently, but that makes no sense to me cos where did the baby go? Surely if that was the case an embryo would be seen? I'm thinking maybe it happened at like 5-6 weeks. But I guess we'll never know.

L4,ash - it seems like they do way more investigations in the states which is brilliant. I feel like in Australia, they are more of the opinion- it's just one of those things- try again. They don't do anywhere near as many tests and biopsies. 

I still have a couple of frosties, so am feeling very grateful that I can try again. Hopefully very soon.

Looking forward to lots of bfps this year girls! Xxx


----------



## Snowbunny

Kirst - I am so, so sorry for your loss. This is just so unfair. I am thinking about you.

Ash - it sounds like you have a good plan moving forward. You'll be pupo in no time. As for the endo biopsy I've heard really good things about it. I did it with my last frozen transfer and will do it with my next one. It hurts like a mutha but its over very quick.

Sandy - how ya doing?

L4 - we'll be suffering through our endo's together next week. Hopefullly they are just what we need!


----------



## L4hope

Endo buddies it is Snow! Up next bump buddies!!


----------



## L4hope

Kirs sorry that you don't have extra testing options. But it's very positive that you got pregnant. So hopefully it will happen again and be a long lasting bfp. :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi girls, 

Another endo buddy here too -- I'm asking for the biopsy at our WTF tomorrow. I have also heard good things! 

Kirst, you sound like you're handling this with a lot of grace. I'm thinking of you. :flower:

L4, so great that you have good frosties waiting for you! Between that and the biopsy, it sounds like you have a great shot with your FET.


----------



## michelle01

kirs - Wow, I am so sad for you; it really isn't fair! Hopefully they can do an earlier scan when you get your next BFP! I know how you feel, this happened to me in my first IVF round, got a BFP, beta was rising, it started low, but then at 6 weeks, an empty sac. I was devastated and had to go through a d&c cause my levels kept going up, but never got anywhere near where yours is now. I hope you get some answers and getting a BFP is a great sign, you can get pg and it will happen again for you!!!!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Ladies

Kirs_t - I hope you get some answers to what happened thinking of you :hugs:

Ash, L4 - sounds like you have a plan with the endo biopsy everything is worth a try :hugs:

Snow, Sept and Michelle hope you are well :kiss:

AFM - Start injections in 2 days yay!:happydance: Was at the dentist yesterday with my wisdom tooth ache and was put on antibiotics and started the panic in case it would affect me starting my injections but luckily enough it doesnt dont think i could of waiting another month to start. So all is still on for sunday :happydance: xx


----------



## septbride

Great that you can get started, Sandy! Hope your toothache feels better.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sandy - yay for starting injections!


----------



## michelle01

Awesome Sandy!! So happy for you :) Hope your wisdom pain goes away.


----------

